# 20th anniversary



## zingel (3. September 2007)

Servus!

Ich mache mal wieder einen Abstecher ins GT Forum weil ich ein wenig 
Nachhilfe brauche. An der Eurobike spricht GT vom 20-Jährigen. Aber von 
welchem???

GT gibt's seit den 70's
GT Mountainbikes seit 1984
Das Zaskar seit 1991

..irgenwie passt da nicht's

oder feiern sie etwa den dreifachen Triangel?


Gruss Stefan


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. September 2007)

"20th Anniversary" muss vielleicht nicht heissen, dass es GT davor nicht auch schon gegeben hat - so nach dem Motto "Ich hab heute Nichtgeburtstag!". ;-)

Okay, Spaß beiseite - wer erleuchtet die, die im Dunkeln stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (3. September 2007)

Bin mir zwar nicht sicher aber GT MTB's gibt es doch erst seit 1987 oder nicht !?

Bin der Meinung das es sich um 20 Jahre GT Mountainbikes handelt !


----------



## kingmoe (4. September 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Bin mir zwar nicht sicher aber GT MTB's gibt es doch erst seit 1987 oder nicht !?
> 
> Bin der Meinung das es sich um 20 Jahre GT Mountainbikes handelt !



Ja, richtig  

GT BMX gibt es schon viel länger, das Zassi seit 1991, die MTBs seit eben 20 Jahren.


----------



## MEGATEC (4. September 2007)

So wurde es uns auch an der Eurobike erklärt : 20 Jahre GT MTBs !!!

Interessant auch das hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-20th-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Weitere tolle Bilder hier : http://my.opera.com/badmadcyclist/blog/gt-zaskar-reissue


----------



## zingel (4. September 2007)

nein, das ist's nicht. GT MTB's gibt's ab 1984.


Ich glaube eher, dass die heutigen Marketingleute, etwas falsch recherchiert 
haben, was die Geschichte ihrer gekauften Marke betrifft.


Oder halt doch das TT, das 1987 eigeführt wurde.


----------



## korat (4. September 2007)

was es zu feiern gibt, ist doch nicht so wichtig.
hauptsache, es wird gefeiert!


----------



## cyclery.de (4. September 2007)

korat schrieb:


> was es zu feiern gibt, ist doch nicht so wichtig.
> hauptsache, es wird gefeiert!


----------



## kingmoe (4. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> nein, das ist's nicht. GT MTB's gibt's ab 1984.
> 
> Ich glaube eher, dass die heutigen Marketingleute, etwas falsch recherchiert
> haben, was die Geschichte ihrer gekauften Marke betrifft.
> ...



Jep, ich habe mich wohl geirrt, denn ich habe ja selber hier den 1986er Katalog  

Ich habe halt gedacht, dass die 26er vor 1987 als 26"-Cruiser betitelt wurden. Aber im 86er  Katalog steht "All Terra Bikes", also schon MTB.


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. September 2007)

Also dann doch das Triple Triangle !?


----------



## kingmoe (4. September 2007)

Ich könnte mir schon das hier vorstellen...



zingel schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass die heutigen Marketingleute, etwas falsch recherchiert haben, was die Geschichte ihrer gekauften Marke betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (4. September 2007)

sa'ick doch *hicks*- bring wa det nu als 16th anny oder warten noch 4 jahre, oder schreim wa einfach 20th druff, erinnert *hicks* sich ja eh keine sau, wa? denn ma prost!


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. September 2007)

Vielleicht äußert sich mal ein Offizieller, damit man Gewissheit hat?!?


----------



## versus (5. September 2007)

hat der 20th anniversary denn nun canitsockel, oder hat er keine ?
ich lese immer nur davon, aber gesehen habe bisher nur disc-only rahmen.


----------



## MEGATEC (5. September 2007)

Also an dem auf der Eurobike zu sehenden Rahmen waren keine Canti Sockel dran !!
Siehe mein Schnappschuß hier :


----------



## kingmoe (5. September 2007)

Aaaalso, im aktuellen Katalog feiern wir 20 Jahre Zaskar, wenn ich das richtig lese  

"1987 wurde in den USA eine Legende geboren, um in den folgenden 20 Jahren die Welt der Biker und die Profiszene zu erobern. Das Zaskar, benannt, nach einem Gebiet in Kaschmir, präsentiert sich ebenso wild und genauso einzigartig wie sein Namenspatron."

"[...] Er (Hans Rey) hat den Mythos "Zaskar" durch viele erfolgreiche Renneinsätze mitgeprägt. In diesem Jahr hat sich GT entschlossen, das Original neu aufzulegen. [...]"

Naja, am Ende ist es Wurst, Hauptsache, es gibt wieder einen Zassi in BB  
Was mich irritiert: Obwohl er ja angekündigt wird (s.o.), ist der Jubi-Rahmen gar nicht im Katalog zu sehen  

Ansonsten: Geiler Katalog, die Angebotspalette wurde deutlich erweitert und endlich sind auch wieder Geo-Daten im hinteren Teil zu finden


----------



## zaskar76 (5. September 2007)

Es ist dann Modelljahr 2008, die 91er Modelle sind vielleicht wieder ende 90 gekommen - und an die 2 Jahre wurde der Rahmen schon vor der Serienproduktion von Hans und anderen Probe gefahren. Mit viel gutem Glauben kommt es 2008 hin mit dem Jubiteil, 1989 war Hans damit auf jeden Fall damit schon zu sehen. Waren die Troy lee dinger von 98 oder so nicht auch Jubirahmen - irgendwo stand das vor 10Jahren schon mal in ner Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (5. September 2007)

der rahmen ist scheibenbremsentauglich und hat auch eine v-brake aufnahme. viel spass damit!


----------



## GT-Man (5. September 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Es ist dann Modelljahr 2008, die 91er Modelle sind vielleicht wieder ende 90 gekommen - und an die 2 Jahre wurde der Rahmen schon vor der Serienproduktion von Hans und anderen Probe gefahren. Mit viel gutem Glauben kommt es 2008 hin mit dem Jubiteil, 1989 war Hans damit auf jeden Fall damit schon zu sehen. Waren die Troy lee dinger von 98 oder so nicht auch Jubirahmen - irgendwo stand das vor 10Jahren schon mal in ner Bike...



Du meinst den hier:


----------



## versus (5. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> der rahmen ist scheibenbremsentauglich und hat auch eine v-brake aufnahme. viel spass damit!



dann ist der rahmen von der eurobike ein anderer ?

ist eigentlich auch wurscht, denn mein nächstes rad hat mit sicherheit dics


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2007)

Ist mir eigentlich auch egal, ob nun mit Disc oder auch mit V-Brake. Er ist bestellt und wird hoffentlich im Januar mein Eigen sein  

Aufgebaut werden soll er eh mit einer Disc werden


----------



## gt-kolli (5. September 2007)

wo und zu welchem Preis hast Du ihn bestellt???
Gruß aus schwarzes Wald


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2007)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> wo und zu welchem Preis hast Du ihn bestellt???
> Gruß aus schwarzes Wald



Nützt Dir leider eh nichts, da jeder Händler nur zwei Rahmen bekommen soll. Ist aber kein Geheimnis. Habe die Rahmen bei der Cyclery bestellt


----------



## korat (6. September 2007)

mal im ernst: ich finde den rahmen schon allein deshalb interessant, weil es ihn gibt.
vielleicht hat ol' gary anno 1988 die erste skizze vom zaskar angefertigt, und eine repro davon liegt dem rahmen bei  

hätte ich geld dafür, würde ich auf jeden fall einen nehmen, mich reizt dieser spagat über alle schweren zeiten der firma hinweg (das ist auch sehr symbolisch!), der charme der 80er und 90er, aufgebaut mit dem besten von heute, und natürlich reizt mich auch die exclusivität.

wie viele werden es wohl ins forum schaffen? ich biete mal 6.


----------



## GT-Man (6. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nützt Dir leider eh nichts, da jeder Händler nur zwei Rahmen bekommen soll. Ist aber kein Geheimnis. Habe die Rahmen bei der Cyclery bestellt



Dann wären wir schon zu zweit.  
Hat Sebastian trotzdem noch welche oder sind nun alle bei ihm weg? Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen.


----------



## zingel (6. September 2007)

ich find den auch superscharf und werd mir bei einer guten Gelegenheit auch einen holen


----------



## Kruko (6. September 2007)

Das zeigt aber, dass man es bei ihm noch versuchen kann, einen Rahmen zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (6. September 2007)

der rahmen auf der eurobike war ein muster. der rahmen aus der serie kommt auf vielfachen wunsch unserer deutschen gt-fans als disc / v-brake version. no more ecxuses! mit gt auf in die zukunft.


----------



## hoeckle (6. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> der rahmen auf der eurobike war ein muster. der rahmen aus der serie kommt auf vielfachen wunsch unserer deutschen gt-fans als disc / v-brake version. no more ecxuses! mit gt auf in die zukunft.



Gilt das für alle 500 oder nur die deutschen 80 ? Eine Serie in der Serie? Zwar noch exclusiver aber mir ist Disc only ausreichend.... Ansonsten wäre der Look echt Schei$$e... Cantisockel und IS... Kennt ihr die Sequenz aus "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" wo Henry Fonda grob gesagt folgenden Satz von sich gibt, bevor er eine arme Sau ins jenseits befördert: "Wie soll ich jemandem trauen der nicht seinen eigenen Hosenträgern traut..." Und Peng eine Kugel durch die Gürtelschnalle schiesst.... 

Ich würde dann das Austellungsstück nehmen...


----------



## GT-TEAM (10. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Gilt das für alle 500 oder nur die deutschen 80 ? Eine Serie in der Serie? Zwar noch exclusiver aber mir ist Disc only ausreichend.... Ansonsten wäre der Look echt Schei$$e... Cantisockel und IS... Kennt ihr die Sequenz aus "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" wo Henry Fonda grob gesagt folgenden Satz von sich gibt, bevor er eine arme Sau ins jenseits befördert: "Wie soll ich jemandem trauen der nicht seinen eigenen Hosenträgern traut..." Und Peng eine Kugel durch die Gürtelschnalle schiesst....
> 
> Ich würde dann das Austellungsstück nehmen...



wie heisst dein fahrradladen, über den wir das abwickeln sollen.


----------



## oldman (11. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> wie heisst dein fahrradladen, über den wir das abwickeln sollen.




irre, was ein cooler spruch  ! geschmeidig aus der hüfte...


----------



## zaskar76 (11. September 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> irre, was ein cooler spruch  ! geschmeidig aus der hüfte...



Ich reibe mir auch des öfterem die Augen in den letzten Wochen... 
Ichdarfnocheins-ichdarfdochkeins-ichdarfnocheins-ichdarfdochkeins-ichdarfnocheins-ichdarfdochkeins...


----------



## oldman (11. September 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich reibe mir auch des öfterem die Augen in den letzten Wochen...
> Ichdarfnocheins-ichdarfdochkeins-ichdarfnocheins-ichdarfdochkeins-ichdarfnocheins-ichdarfdochkeins...



ach wie gut, dass niemand weiss, dass ich




























nein, ich sage nix


----------



## mountymaus (11. September 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ach wie gut, dass niemand weiss, dass ich
> nein, ich sage nix



Auch noch einen darf????
Und schon bestellt???


----------



## hoeckle (11. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> wie heisst dein fahrradladen, über den wir das abwickeln sollen.



Hallo Oliver! Hast eine 2. PN !!!


----------



## oldman (11. September 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Auch noch einen darf????
> Und schon bestellt???



sag ich nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (11. September 2007)

Na das erinnert mich ja schon fast an Schummeln....! Wieviel Prozent der Gesamtproduktion wohl hier im Schwamm landen....??? 1%, 2% ... 10%  

Na dann: Ich sage einmal gute 2,5 % an!!! Wer hält dagegen?


----------



## Bastieeeh (11. September 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hat oldman einen bei Ebay gekauft...


----------



## Janikulus (11. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Na das erinnert mich ja schon fast an Schummeln....! Wieviel Prozent der Gesamtproduktion wohl hier im Schwamm landen....??? 1%, 2% ... 10%
> 
> Na dann: Ich sage einmal gute 2,5 % an!!! Wer hält dagegen?



das sind dann bei 500 Rahmen genau 12,5 Stück... also ich denke mal zwischen 5 und 10 landen hier.


----------



## kingmoe (13. September 2007)

Wenn noch jemand ERNSTHAFT einen Jubi-Zaskar möchte, also auch das Geld dafür ausgeben kann (ich kann es leider nicht): Mein Händler bekommt einen in M und einen in L und hat mich gefragt, ob ich einen will. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.  
Lieferung erfolgt wohl im Januar.


----------



## elbean (15. September 2007)

hallo, habe hier noch einen hinweis auf einen der begehrten zaskar 20th anniversary rahmen gefunden. ist wohl aber ein einzelstück...

http://www.bike-xtrem.com/product_info.php?info=p1358_GT-Zaskar-20th-Anniversary.html


----------



## Davidbelize (15. September 2007)

dieses einzelstück (auf dem foto) ist schon vom forums-schwamm aufgesogen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (15. September 2007)

Heute auf der IFMA in Köln 
Bis Januar werde ich noch warten müssen. Ich durfte ihn wenigstens schon mal streicheln  





In Größe M.........


----------



## versus (15. September 2007)

boaaahhhh...! und jörg hat auch gleich einen bestellt ???

glückwunsch - da könnte ich ja schon ein wenig neidisch werden.


----------



## Kruko (15. September 2007)

Jepp,

das schlimme ist, dass dadurch immer alles doppelt so teuer wird  .

Ich muss nicht eine Schaltgruppe kaufen, sondern gleich zwei usw.

Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt es Mengenrabatt

Aber die Rahmennummer-Tradition wird auch bei diesem guten Stück fortgesetzt. Das Ausstellungsstück hatte die Rahmennummer GTQ070002.


----------



## mountymaus (15. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber die Rahmennummer-Tradition wird auch bei diesem guten Stück fortgesetzt. Das Ausstellungsstück hatte die Rahmennummer GTQ070002.



Jepp, hier der Beweis......


----------



## hoeckle (16. September 2007)

edit: ...

edit


----------



## Kruko (16. September 2007)

Den Rahmen, der auf den Messen ausgestellt worden ist, kriegen wir nicht!! Ist dann vielleicht falsch rüber gekommen. Wir haben uns das Gute Stück nur angeschaut und gestreichelt 

Die Rahmen sind ganz regulär bestellt worden. Dass Du von Oliver noch keine Nachricht erhalten hast, wird sicherlich an der Situation liegen, dass er im Moment durch die Eurobike und IFMA zeitlich etwas eingespannt ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Dann wären wir schon zu zweit.
> Hat Sebastian trotzdem noch welche oder sind nun alle bei ihm weg? Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen.



Wir sind mindestens zu dritt, denn ich hab auch einen in L bestellt ... müssen wir uns jetzt drum schlagen, oder macht RTL eine Castingshow draus?


----------



## Prinz72 (16. September 2007)

Wieso den Anniversary-Rahmen kaufen, fahre ein Original 92er GT-Zakar im Ballburnished-Finish (noch mit der guten U-Brake) und der schönen schwarzen GT-Starrgabel. 

Prinz


----------



## hoeckle (16. September 2007)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Wieso den Anniversary-Rahmen kaufen, fahre ein Original 92er GT-Zakar im Ballburnished-Finish (noch mit der guten U-Brake) und der schönen schwarzen GT-Starrgabel.
> 
> Prinz



Tun wir das nicht alle...  darum geht es doch bei diesem Rahmen gar nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2007)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Wieso den Anniversary-Rahmen kaufen, fahre ein Original 92er GT-Zakar im Ballburnished-Finish (noch mit der guten U-Brake) und der schönen schwarzen GT-Starrgabel.
> 
> Prinz



Weil man einen klassischen Rahmen mit moderner Technik wie z.B. Scheibenbremsen kombinieren möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. September 2007)

Ich gebe da noch mal ein paar Daten, die wir auf der IFMA erfahren haben:

Gewicht in L: ca. 1300 g
Gewicht in M: ca. 1100 g.

Ist ideal um sich ein richtig geiles Bike unter 10 kg aufzubauen


----------



## versus (16. September 2007)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Wieso den Anniversary-Rahmen kaufen, fahre ein Original 92er GT-Zakar im Ballburnished-Finish (noch mit der guten U-Brake) und der schönen schwarzen GT-Starrgabel.
> 
> Prinz



vielleicht auch weil man 800 gramm sparen und das rad auch bergab zeitgemäss bewegen will


----------



## kingmoe (17. September 2007)

Prinz72 schrieb:


> Wieso den Anniversary-Rahmen kaufen, fahre ein Original 92er GT-Zakar im Ballburnished-Finish (noch mit der guten U-Brake) und der schönen schwarzen GT-Starrgabel.
> 
> Prinz



Den haben hier ja auch einige von uns - auch von denen, die jetzt einen Jubi-Zassi kaufen. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus, wenn es die Breiftasche hergibt


----------



## elbean (17. September 2007)

die bikes kommen aber mit cantisockel, gt hats versprochen...


----------



## elbean (17. September 2007)

hallo, habe hier noch einen hinweis auf einen der begehrten zaskar 20th anniversary rahmen gefunden. ist wohl aber ein einzelstück...

http://www.bike-xtrem.com/product_in...niversary.html


----------



## Kruko (17. September 2007)

elbean schrieb:


> hallo, habe hier noch einen hinweis auf einen der begehrten zaskar 20th anniversary rahmen gefunden. ist wohl aber ein einzelstück...
> 
> http://www.bike-xtrem.com/product_info.php?info=p1358_GT-Zaskar-20th-Anniversary.html



Wieviel mal willst Du das noch posten???


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2007)

So nichts unvorhergesehenes passieren sollte, werde ich einen dieser wunderschönen "L"-Rahmen mein Eigen nennen dürfen.

Mein Dank für die Unterstützung geht auch an Kingmoe.   

mfg


----------



## jedinightmare (24. September 2007)

Live und in Farbe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AxoQC9hpI4


----------



## elbean (28. September 2007)

Hat den Rahmen in Größe "L" nun mal jemand nachgewogen und das tatsächliche Gewicht herausbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbean (28. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wieviel mal willst Du das noch posten???



Sorry, so ist das Leben mit Demenz...


----------



## Janikulus (5. Dezember 2007)

endlich mal ein Bild auf der GT Homepage, nachdem alle verkauft sind


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2007)

kreiiiiiiiiiisch, jetzt hab ich mich nass gemacht


----------



## Kint (5. Dezember 2007)

schöck....


----------



## berni1812 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage an alle, die einen bestellt haben: Wie wird eurer aufgebaut?

Für meinen liegen bereits folgende Teile bereit:

Sram X-0 Gruppe inkl. Truvativ Noir Kurbel
Magura Martha SL Scheibenbremse
Mavic Crossmax Laufräder in schwarz
Rock Shox Reba Team in schwarz
Nokon Schaltzüge in gold.....


----------



## Janikulus (7. Dezember 2007)

ich hab da an "neue oldschool" Teile gedacht, sid 08, syncros 07, crossmax st oder was von ringle, ob das was taugt weiss ich nicht, martha ja warum nicht, RF deus 08 Kurbel, mal schaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2007)

gebt industriespionage keine chance! läuft hier nicht demnächst irgendsoein schönstes-fahrrad-tournier???? 

frei nach rudi carell: lass dichhhh überrraschen, schnelll ist äs geschähn


----------



## GT-Man (17. Januar 2008)

Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand, wann der Rahmen ausgeliefert werden soll???


----------



## Bastieeeh (17. Januar 2008)

Das wäre mal eine Frage für's GT-TEAM will ich meinen...


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Januar 2008)

Da der Rahmen an die klassische Optik angelehnt ist würde ich ihn auch so aufbauen, was heisst: keine Farben, kein Carbon, Komplett Shimano, Mavic, Rock Shox - Nur statt Syncros usw würde ich eine aktuelle edle Firma für Vorbau Sattelsstütze etc nehmen da diese längst nicht mehr sind was sie mal waren. Halt ein richtig gutes XC-MTB OHNE optisches gepimpe, denn der Rahmen braucht keine ablenkende, optische Spielereien(nein, auch keine "Farbpünktchen")...
Aber ich hab ja keinen, also bleibt euch der Anblick erspart!


----------



## Pharell (18. Januar 2008)

*Stimme mit Zaskar76 vollkommen überein!!!
Komplett XTR, Rock Shox und edle dezente Anbauteile und fertig ist das Teil, mehr brauchts gewiss nicht.

Eine gute Frage, 
wann kommt -und wo ist er zu haben?*


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Januar 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Da der Rahmen an die klassische Optik angelehnt ist würde ich ihn auch so aufbauen, was heisst: keine Farben, kein Carbon, Komplett Shimano, Mavic, Rock Shox - Nur statt Syncros usw würde ich eine aktuelle edle Firma für Vorbau Sattelsstütze etc nehmen da diese längst nicht mehr sind was sie mal waren. Halt ein richtig gutes XC-MTB OHNE optisches gepimpe, denn der Rahmen braucht keine ablenkende, optische Spielereien(nein, auch keine "Farbpünktchen")...
> Aber ich hab ja keinen, also bleibt euch der Anblick erspart!


 
Also so schöne schwarze Anbauteilchen in Verbindung mit ein klein wenig rotem Elox fänd ich schon schick..... 
Aber auch ich hab keinen.   
Also mal schauen was die finanziell etwas "potenteren" Damen und Herren dieses Irrenhauses uns so bescheren. Ich denke, da wird für jeden Geschmack etwas zu finden sein.


----------



## GT-Man (18. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das wäre mal eine Frage für's GT-TEAM will ich meinen...



Um mir die Antwort hier im richtigen Thread selbst zu geben: 

Cyclery meinte, dass die Jubi-Zassis frühestens Ende Januar eintreffen werden. Weitere Infos sollen nächste Woche von GT selber kommen.


----------



## berni1812 (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

also in der Termin Liste von GT steht Liefertermin 01.01.08! Ist allerdings der Termin wo er bei GT ist! Sollte dann allerdings nicht mehr all zu Lange brauchen, aber GT hat eine furchtbare Spedition wo die Räder schon mehr als 2 Wochen brauchen! Lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## SuperEva (18. Januar 2008)

Da geht es mit eingen Import viel schneller, letzer in den Staaten gekaufter Rahmen wurde Freitags verschickt und war Mittwochs hier. Der Rekord hält aber nach wie vor der Laden www.speedgoat.com Montags die Mail dass der Rahmen verschickt wurde und am darauffolgenden Tag also Dienstags war der Rahmen hier. (War aber auch sehr teuer der Versand)


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Da geht es mit eingen Import viel schneller, letzer in den Staaten gekaufter Rahmen wurde Freitags verschickt und war Mittwochs hier. Der Rekord hält aber nach wie vor der Laden www.speedgoat.com Montags die Mail dass der Rahmen verschickt wurde und am darauffolgenden Tag also Dienstags war der Rahmen hier. (War aber auch sehr teuer der Versand)



das datum des poststempels ist entscheidend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (20. Januar 2008)

EMS Expressmail 200$ dann kommt's auch am anderen Tag an. 
Alles eine Frage des Geldes.


----------



## Bastieeeh (20. Januar 2008)

> 200$


 - Ja nee, is klar...


----------



## GT-TEAM (21. Januar 2008)

Eine Anlieferung beim Fahrradfachhändler kann voraussichtlich zum 29.02.08. Sorry für die Verspätung, aber diese Info ist jetzt ziemlich verlässlich und es sind nur noch 5 Wochen....


----------



## GT-Man (21. Januar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> Eine Anlieferung beim Fahrradfachhändler kann voraussichtlich zum 29.02.08. Sorry für die Verspätung, aber diese Info ist jetzt ziemlich verlässlich und es sind nur noch 5 Wochen....



Na das ist doch mal eine Aussage.  Dann kann man sich bis dahin noch ein paar Gedanken zur Ausstattung machen. 

Bei mir soll es eigentlich ein Pendant zur 91er Starrgabelvariante werden - nur mit moderneren Parts. Doch wenn der Rahmen auf 100mm Gabeln ausgelegt ist, könnte mir das wohl die Starrgabelidee vermasseln. 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Rahmendaten? Sattelstützenmaß, Innenlagermaß, Gewicht, etc. ...?


----------



## GT-Man (13. Februar 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mtr.com, wo man wie immer etwas schneller ist als in Dtl.:


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Februar 2008)

Nett für Scheibenbremsenfahrer aber sieht am Steuerrohr etwas komisch aus!  

Finde die älteren Modelle am schönsten und daran wird das Re-Issue auch nichts ändern!


----------



## GT-Man (14. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Nett für Scheibenbremsenfahrer



Werde ihn trotzdem mit V-brakes fahren.


----------



## kingmoe (14. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Werde ihn trotzdem mit V-brakes fahren.



...und bitte Tomasius einen seeeehr guten Decal-Scan zukommen lassen


----------



## GT-TEAM (14. Februar 2008)

hi gt man, was ist mtr.com. hast du den rahmen dort gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. Februar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> hi gt man, was ist mtr.com. hast du den rahmen dort gekauft?



ich schätze er meint mtbr.com das amerikanische forum mit ebenfalls einem gt subforum

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=382332


----------



## GT-TEAM (14. Februar 2008)

danke für die info. vielleicht sollte gt-man nicht ganz so kritisch sein "wo man wie immer schneller als in dtl. ist" es könnte ja sein, dass die fracht von a nach b ein paar tage benötigt. positiv formuliert könnte man auch sagen: dank gt dtl.hat gt diesen rahmen überhaupt erst aufgelegt und ich denke es gibt viele, die mit diesem frame ihren spass haben werden und sich schon darauf freuen. ich habe euch ja schon vor einigen tagen mitgeteilt, wann der frame in dtl. ausgeliefert wird und ich bin dann schon auf euer feed back gespannt. wir freuen uns übrigens auch über positves feed back, wenn manchen offensichtlich das moseren auch leichter fällt. fakt ist, dass gt in deutschland mit sicherheit noch selten so viel in den magazinen zu sehen ist, wie im moment....

gt-team


----------



## Kint (14. Februar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> danke für die info. vielleicht sollte gt-man nicht ganz so kritisch sein "wo man wie immer schneller als in dtl. ist" es könnte ja sein, dass die fracht von a nach b ein paar tage benötigt. positiv formuliert könnte man auch sagen: dank gt dtl.hat gt diesen rahmen überhaupt erst aufgelegt und ich denke es gibt viele, die mit diesem frame ihren spass haben werden und sich schon darauf freuen. ich habe euch ja schon vor einigen tagen mitgeteilt, wann der frame in dtl. ausgeliefert wird und ich bin dann schon auf euer feed back gespannt. wir freuen uns übrigens auch über positves feed back, wenn manchen offensichtlich das moseren auch leichter fällt. fakt ist, dass gt in deutschland mit sicherheit noch selten so viel in den magazinen zu sehen ist, wie im moment....
> 
> gt-team



um ehrlich zu sein - ich lese aus gt.mans worten keinerlei kritik weder positive noch negative raus. es ist einfach fakt, dass der us markt zuerst bedient wird - das wissen wir als eingefleischte und langjährige gt fans wohl besser als jeder andere. war schon zu zeiten der titanknappheit in D so und is halt noch immer so. - dass gt deutschland den rahmen überhaupt möglich gemacht hat ist ja ne tolle neuigkeit.  - wie wärs denn da mal was drüber zu berichten ? da ich hier fürs mosern zuständig bin - überhaupt wie wäre es denn mit etwas mehr einblick in GT deutschland ? kritik würde sicherlich objektiver ausfallen wenn man nicht nur allgemeinplätze zu hören bekäme, sondern mal fundiert begründete aussagen warum etwas ist wie es ist. das würde sicherlich auch dem "im stich gelassen" gefühl bei manchen entgegenwirken. und vielleicht nochmal präventiv - ICH bin hier und ich stehe hinter und für gt - obwohl die marke mir objektiv gesehen nichts mehr bietet. also - nicht alles ist so schlimm wie es auf den ersten blick scheint.


----------



## GT-TEAM (14. Februar 2008)

schade, dass dir die marke nichts mehr bietet....

trotzdem schön, dass es immer mehr werden, denen die marke was bietet, über deren hinweise und anregeungen freuen wir uns bei gt in deutschland dann auch. diese hinweise haben dann auch zum anniversary frame beigetragen. 

ich denke wir sollten diesen thread jetzt dann wieder denen überlassen die sich schon auf den anniversary frame freuen. 

ich denke das forum heisst auch "gt forum" und nicht "forum für alle denen gt nichts bietet"


----------



## Kint (15. Februar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ...
> ich denke das forum heisst auch "gt forum" und nicht "forum für alle denen gt nichts bietet"...





Kint schrieb:


> ... - ICH bin hier und ich stehe hinter und für gt - obwohl die marke mir objektiv gesehen nichts mehr bietet. also - nicht alles ist so schlimm wie es auf den ersten blick scheint.



sorry so einfyach wirst du mich nicht los. ich stehe zu gt. aber vielleicht sollte ich das spezifizieren - meine aussage war missverständlich. - *gt deutschland* bietet mir momentan leider nix da hierzulande diverse bikes der 2008er modellreihe nicht in größe XL angeboten werden. 

aber ich stimme mit dir überein - der faden gehört den 20th anni modellen - also wie wärs wenn du etwas zu deren entstehung erzählst ?


----------



## GT-Man (15. Februar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> danke für die info. vielleicht sollte gt-man nicht ganz so kritisch sein "wo man wie immer schneller als in dtl. ist"



Es ging es um die Neuigkeiten, die bei mtbr.com aufgrund der nähe zum amerikanischen Markt nunmal schneller postuliert werden oder steht da irgendwas über Lieferzeiten in Dtl. ???  Meine einzige Kritik am gegenwärtigen GT-Marketing ist, dass es kein Zaskar Carbon Rahmen solo zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (15. Februar 2008)

PS: Eine Antwort über irgendwelche Rahmenspecs. gabs trotzdem noch nicht.   Dann muss ich wohl noch mit dem Zubehörkaufen warten.


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> wenn manchen offensichtlich das moseren auch leichter fällt.



da muss ich jetzt leider auch mal o.t. weiter machen: 
kann es sein, dass du auch *nur* auf kritische anmerkungen reagierst und diese dann permanent als mosern bezeichnest ?
die neuen modelle sind hier sehr gut angekommen, zum force und gtw marathon habe ich selbst schon x-mal geschrieben, dass es grossartige bikes sind. das sanction ist auch schon hier angekommen und ich meine es wäre 4-5 anniversarys hier gelandet. 

*also ICH persönlich habe nun wirklich oft genug gelesen, dass wir hier nur mosern !*

ich habe dir auf diesen vorwurf hin schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass alle hier seit vielen jahren eng mit der marke GT verbunden sind und aufgrund der letzten jahre neuerungen vorsichtig und durchuas kritisch gegenübertreten. kam das jetzt so an ?


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> da muss ich jetzt leider auch mal o.t. weiter machen:
> kann es sein, dass du auch *nur* auf kritische anmerkungen reagierst und diese dann permanent als mosern bezeichnest ?
> die neuen modelle sind hier sehr gut angekommen, zum force und gtw marathon habe ich selbst schon x-mal geschrieben, dass es grossartige bikes sind. das sanction ist auch schon hier angekommen und ich meine es wäre 4-5 anniversarys hier gelandet.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, Volker!

Meines Erachtens nach wird auf jede, auch verhaltene Kritik, mit Empörung reagiert. Grade Leute wie Kint bereichern dieses Forum ungemein, geben immer Antwort auf Fragen rund um unsere Marke GT. Ich will hier nicht in Lobhudelei ausbrechen, aber Kint, Kingmoe, Cleiende, Oldman (die, die ich nun nicht erwähnt habe, fühlen sich bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten ) wissen sicher mehr über GT zu berichten als andere, mich eingeschlossen.

Die Auswahl, was für den Deutschen Markt in den Verkauf geht, ist für mich auch teilweise nicht nachvollziehbar. Fast jeder bessere Hersteller bietet seinen Kunden die Möglichkeit, sein High End Bike mit dem Kauf eines Rahmen (Sets) individuell aufzubauen. Warum geht das bei GT nicht?

So, nun mal wieder zurück zum Jubi-Zaskar:

Natürlich bin ich sehr gespannt, wie es aussieht. Ich werde sicher die Gelegenheit haben, zeitnah eines zu sehen. Mir persönlich ist es einfach zu teuer, was mich auch nicht davon abhält, es wunderschön zu finden....

Manni


----------



## cleiende (15. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, Volker!
> 
> Meines Erachtens nach wird auf jede, auch verhaltene Kritik, mit Empörung reagiert. Grade Leute wie Kint bereichern dieses Forum ungemein, geben immer Antwort auf Fragen rund um unsere Marke GT. Ich will hier nicht in Lobhudelei ausbrechen, aber Kint, Kingmoe, Cleiende, Oldman (die, die ich nun nicht erwähnt habe, fühlen sich bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten ) wissen sicher mehr über GT zu berichten als andere, mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Bitte Leute, bremst euch mal ein. Trinkt erstmal einen Tee und schaut mal mit Abstand auf die kleine Anstalt hier.
In Grenzen kann ich schon verstehen das sich GT-TEAM hier manchmal schwertut denn die meisten von uns fahren halt alte GTs und halten der Historie von GT die Stange. Ganz wenige hier haben nur neue GTs.
Und GT-TEAMS Aufgabe ist nicht rückwärtsgerichtet. Der ReLaunch einer Marke ist kein Spaß, gerade heute nicht wo viel mehr als noch früher der Preis kritischer Faktor ist. Wer hier in D in so einer Situation die ganze Palette anbieten will und dazu noch Rahmenkits der muss grosse Lagerhaltung betreiben oder ggfs auf Bestellung anliefern lassen. Das eine ist teuer (mit der Optimierung von sowas verdient mein AG auch Geld), das andere ist nicht spaßig für den Kunden.
Seid bitte tolerant und vergesst nicht daß die Leute uns beim Forumstreffen doch auch recht nett unterstützt haben. Würde mich übrigens freuen wenn wir das nächste treffen mit GT koordinieren könnten.
So long, schönes Wochenende und schwingt Euch aufs Rad.

cleiende


----------



## GT-Man (15. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Bitte Leute, bremst euch mal ein. ... Der ReLaunch einer Marke ist kein Spaß, gerade heute nicht wo viel mehr als noch früher der Preis kritischer Faktor ist. ... Seid bitte tolerant und vergesst nicht daß die Leute uns beim Forumstreffen doch auch recht nett unterstützt haben



 

Aber einen Zaskar Carbon Rahmen gibt es auch in den USA nicht solo, oder?


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Trinkt erstmal einen Tee und schaut mal mit Abstand auf die kleine Anstalt hier.



bäh, tee...


----------



## Kruko (15. Februar 2008)

Ich sehe das genauso wie Cleiende. Alles auf einmal geht nicht. Es geht ab diesem Jahr wieder richtig bergauf mit der Marke. Und das ist doch für die meisten von uns das, was zählt.

Die Kritik, die hier im Forum manchmal aufkommt, würde ich aber nicht nur negativ sehen. Vielmehr sind es doch Anhaltspunkte, wo man etwas verbessern kann. Dass dieses nicht alles auf einmal passieren kann, sollte jedem hier klar sein. Nach Jahren des Mauerblümchendaseins kann nicht alles sofort perfekt sein. Es ist ein guter Anfang getan, den man nach und nach verbessern sollte. Stillstand ist in jeder Branche der erste Rückschritt.

Und nun freue ich mich auf ein schönes Bike-Wochenende und auf die Rahmen die dann bald kommen mögen

@ GT-TEAM

seht die Freude auf die neuen Rahmen doch auch als Lob. Wenn wir uns nicht so sehr für die neuen Modelle interessieren würden, würden wir nicht so darüber diskutieren. Ich gebe zu, dass man schneller Kritik ausspricht als ein Lob. Aber es ist nicht wegzudiskutieren, dass die ersten Information über die neuen Modelle über GT-Man aus dem amerikanischen Forum kamen. 

Trotzdem:

Macht weiter so und wir werden wieder viel Spaß an der Marke haben 

Füttert uns einfach mit mehr Infos und wir wrden es genussvoll aufsaugen


----------



## Janikulus (15. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Aber einen Zaskar Carbon Rahmen gibt es auch in den USA nicht solo, oder?



aber hier in der Schweiz

ich geh dann mal was bestellen


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> aber hier in der Schweiz
> 
> ich geh dann mal was bestellen



Was kostet der dort?


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso wie Cleiende. Alles auf einmal geht nicht. Es geht ab diesem Jahr wieder richtig bergauf mit der Marke. Und das ist doch für die meisten von uns das, was zählt.
> 
> Die Kritik, die hier im Forum manchmal aufkommt, würde ich aber nicht nur negativ sehen. Vielmehr sind es doch Anhaltspunkte, wo man etwas verbessern kann. Dass dieses nicht alles auf einmal passieren kann, sollte jedem hier klar sein. Nach Jahren des Mauerblümchendaseins kann nicht alles sofort perfekt sein. Es ist ein guter Anfang getan, den man nach und nach verbessern sollte. Stillstand ist in jeder Branche der erste Rückschritt.
> *
> ...



Und damit Du weisst, auf was Du wartest, nochmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:





Übrigens habe ich auch neue GT's die ich einfach Klasse finde und auch am meisten fahre. Und ich kann auch sagen, dass ich einige Freunde zu GT gebracht habe, die jetzt sowohl moderne als auch klassische GT's fahren. Und alle sind begeistert von ihren Rädern. Spaß an der Marke haben wir wohl alle, sonst würde sicher nicht so leidenschaftlich diskutiert. *Ich hoffe ja auf ein baldiges kennenlernen unseres "Teamleiters", spätestens beim Treffen, und bin, ganz ehrlich, sehr angetan von der Unterstützung seitens GT* .
Zurück zum Thema:
Wie planen eigentlich die baldigen Besitzer des Jubi-Zaskar den Aufbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (15. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und damit Du weisst, auf was Du wartest, nochmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:




Sehe ich doch heute  

Aufbau wird bei mir modern!  Also mit Scheibenbremse und entsprechender Gabel (wahrscheinlich Fox). Nur ohne Daten kann man noch nichts kaufen


----------



## mountymaus (15. Februar 2008)

Ich würde meinen Jubi gern mal im "Mädchenstyle" aufbauen.
Dazu brauche ich allerdings, wenn ich diverse Maße habe, Purple Teile.....
Ich denke mal, das wird nicht so leicht.


----------



## kingmoe (15. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich ist alles gesagt. Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass gar nicht wahrgenommen wird, dass viele der "Alt-Fans" eben DOCH auch neue Bikes haben.

Ich bin sicher eher einer der Retro-Freaks gewesen, aber in den letzten 3 Jahren habe ich ein i-Drive5 gekauft, einen Ruckus One Point Zero HT Rahmen aufgebaut, einen Ruckus Fully-Rahmen im Aufbau und ein komplettes Zaskar Expert gekauft. Alles NEU VOM HÄNDLER.

Also da gibt es nicht nur Gemotze, da geht auch - neben dem oft ungehörten Lob - richtig Geld über die Theke! Und das würde ich nicht ausgeben, wenn ich die neuen Produkte nicht mögen würde. Ich schätze das Engagement von GT-Deutschland schon sehr, brauche aber auch keine Sprüche von der Seite...


----------



## oldman (15. Februar 2008)

das meiste ist eigentlich schon gesagt. 
Hier sind Leute unterwegs, die sehr, sehr viel Geld in alte UND neue GT Rahmen/Velos/Teile investieren, die durch ihr Konsumverhalten u.a. den Stellenwert der Marke mit gestalten. 
Das sind Leute, die da draussen im Markt das Image der Marke maßgeblich beeinflussen, indem sie den Mythos der Marke am Leben erhalten, ihre alten und neuen GTs bewegen und damit potentielle Neukunden anstossen.

Eine Weile lang gab es hier recht gutes Engagement seitens GT D, in letzter Zeit ist es eher so, dass es nur was zu hoeren gibt, wenn sich jemand mal kritisch aeussert. 

Auf konkrete Anfragen hoert man eher nichts, auch nicht auf direkte Anfragen per Email oder PM, wie z.B. meine Frage bezueglich des Steuersatzes des 20th Anniversary Rahmens... Wohlgemerkt habe ich nicht wegen eines Schaltauges fuer ein 15 Jahre altes GT rumgeheult, sondern mich nach einem neuen Produkt erkundigt, welches ich schon fest bestellt habe!

Konkrete Angaben zum 20th wie Abmessungen, Geometrie gibt's auch keine.

Und wohlgemerkt hat es mindestens 10 Leute in diesem Forum, die das Teil verbindlich bestellt haben (mindestens einer hat sich sogar 2 organisiert) - das sind mal laessig 13.000 Euro Umsatz!
Zudem haben hier alle den Rahmen blind gekauft, so mal nebenbei fuer 1300 Steinchen Aluminium bestellt.
Diese "Sprueche von der Seite" koennen einem schon ein bissl die Vorfreude auf den Rahmen verderben, da koennte einem schon der Gedanke kommen, die naechsten paar Tausend Euro jemandem anderen in die Kasse zu legen.

Es gibt da einen sehr schoenen Ausspruch von einem gewissen Sam Walton, Gruender von Walmart:

"Es gibt nur einen BOSS und das ist der Kunde. Und der Kunde kann jeden in der Firma feuern, von der Putze bis zum CEO, ganz einfach indem er sein Geld woanders ausgibt..."

Das nur so am Rande von jemandem, der sich mit Konsumverhalten recht gut auskennt, von Berufs wegen.

so long


----------



## GT-TEAM (15. Februar 2008)

hi oldman,

ich möchte die diskussion wieder zum anniversary frame zurückbrigen. du hast vollkommen recht die informationen zu dem rahmen sind nicht zufriedenstellend. leider liegen mir auch keine weitern infos vor. bei allen modellen gibt es die geometriedaten auf gtbicycles.com. leider aber ausgerechnet nicht beim anniversary frame (auch bei der länderwahl usa kommt nichts). Sicher ist im moment nur, dass die teile spätestens zu dem termin ankommen, den ich schon hier gemeldet habe.

die entstehung der anniversary geschichte kommt tatsächlich daher, dass ich dieses forum hier wirlich ernsthaft lese. vor ca.2 jahren habt ihr mich auf die idee gebracht etwas im bereich zaskar wieder aufzulegen. nach ein paar diskussionen mit unseren amerikanischen freunden wurde die idee dann auch umgesetzt. daraufhin haben wir dann auf der eurobike hans rey für die autogrammstunde und die präsentation dieses rahmens eingesetzt. die sache war für uns ein voller erfolg. es hat uns jede menge berichte in den magazinen eingebracht und viele alte gt fans sind erstmalig wieder auf gt aufmerksam geworden.

mir ist sehr wohl auch bewusst, dass 1.299,- viel geld ist, das ihr da investiert und an dieser stelle möchte ich mich bei allen herzlich bedanken, die schon einen frame vorgeordert haben. es ist wirklich faszinierend!!

wenn ich schon mal dabei bin möchte ich gerne über defizite aus meiner sicht im 2008 er programm reden.

1. grössen s und xl bei hochwertigen bikes fehlen
2. force fehlt
3. zaskar linie ist nicht vollständig (es fehlt was zwischen zaskar expert und dem zaskar carbon pro)
4. damenlinie kann noch hochwertiger sein als ava 2.0 disc

ich hoffe ihr könnt es aber auch spüren, dass wir uns bei gt in deutschland bei der programmauswahl 2008 gegenüber 2007 deutlich eintwickelt haben. 

unsere auftritte in der öffentlichkeit in den letzten 6 monaten sind sicher auch beachtlich. von der "eurobike party" über berichte in magazinen (zaskar story) bis zu den erfolgreichen tests in der freeride, bike, mountain-bike, mtb rider und der bsn. manchmal würde ich mir wünschen, dass dies hier im forum etwas mehr begeisterung auslöst. aber vielleicht nehme ich das nicht ganz richtig wahr und ihr freut euch doch mehr darüber.

auf alle fälle lese ich hier sehr genau, was ihr schreibt und dies hat sehr wohl grossen einfluss auf die kollektion 2009 bzw. auf kollektionen in folgejahren. ich hoffe aber auch, dass ihr verständis habt, dass wir nicht jede idee direkt umsetzen können, denn nicht jede lässt sich nacher tatsächlich auch verkaufen. wir sind aber permanent dran uns zu entwickeln. dies betrifft sowohl die händlerdichte als auch die modellauswahl.

an dieser stelle möcht ich mich bei allen von euch bedanken die aktiv im forum mitarbeiten und gt schon viele jahre die treue halten. habt aber bitte auch verständnis, dass ich nicht jeder einzelnen anfrage antworten kann. das forum ist im wesentlichen eine austauchplattform unter usern.

so long..

GT Team

wie sieht es im übrigen mit einem termin für das forumstreffen in 2008 aus? mein vorschlag ist der 27./28.September am besten in der mitte deutschlands.


----------



## cleiende (15. Februar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> .......so long..
> 
> GT Team
> 
> wie sieht es im übrigen mit einem termin für das forumstreffen in 2008 aus? mein vorschlag ist der 27./28.September am besten in der mitte deutschlands.



Leute, lasst uns das im März nach dem legendären Wettbewerb angehen.
Der Vorschlag von GT-TEAM ist der Termin an dem Repräsentanten von GT teilnehmen können.
Wie gesagt, eines nach dem anderen.


----------



## MEGATEC (15. Februar 2008)

@GT TEAM :
       

Ich find das Top das hier einer derjenigen die was bei GT zu sagen haben, im  direkten Kundenkontakt steht und zu Fragen wie auch Kritik antwort gibt  !
Davon könnte sich manch anderer Hersteller ne fette Scheibe von abschneiden!!

Aber das bei GT der Kontakt zum Kunden anders ( *besser !* ) gehandhabt wird, als bei den meisten sonstigen Bike Herstellern, hab ich spätestens bei unserem langen Gespräch an der EUROBIKE 07 gemerkt.

Dafür meinen vollen:

































weiter so  

P.S. Und das sag ich als nicht GT Fahrer !


----------



## Janikulus (15. Februar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> manchmal würde ich mir wünschen, dass dies hier im forum etwas mehr begeisterung auslöst. aber vielleicht nehme ich das nicht ganz richtig wahr und ihr freut euch doch mehr darüber.



GT-Team: keine sorge, ich glaube jeder hier ist stolz darauf und freut sich, dass GT es wieder in die Magazine schafft. Ich freue mich jedes mal und besorge mir sogar irgendwie die Bike oder Mountainbike, obwohl ich im Ausland lebe!


----------



## versus (16. Februar 2008)

@gt team: danke für so ein paar hintergrundinfos ! auch das wissen, dass du hier mitliest und v.a. ideen aufschnappst freut und macht laune auf weiteren, konstruktiven kontakt! 
zumindest in meinem fall herrscht rege resonanz auf die präsenz in den maganzinen, die ich ziemlich lückenlos gekauft und studiert habe. 

ich habe übrigens gestern bei biroma hier in zürich kurz auf dem sanction gesessen  und freue mich sehr, dass ich leuten, die mich bei einer neuanschaffung eines rades zu rate ziehen (was erstaunlich oft vorkommt), inzwischen wieder uneingeschränkt GT empfehlen kann - und dabei muss ich nicht mal irgendwas von den 90ern, zaskars und kult verzapfen  

die anregung eines treffens mit dir finde ich bestens. allerdings hat sich in den letzte 3 jahren gezeigt, dass es ein recht mühsamer prozess ist, einen termin und einen ort für so viele leute in aller welt zu finden. wir sollten da auf jeden fall dran bleiben.

so, und jetzt frühstücken und dann ab aufs rad - die sonne scheint !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> hi oldman,
> 
> ich möchte die diskussion wieder zum anniversary frame zurückbrigen. du hast vollkommen recht die informationen zu dem rahmen sind nicht zufriedenstellend. leider liegen mir auch keine weitern infos vor. bei allen modellen gibt es die geometriedaten auf gtbicycles.com. leider aber ausgerechnet nicht beim anniversary frame (auch bei der länderwahl usa kommt nichts). Sicher ist im moment nur, dass die teile spätestens zu dem termin ankommen, den ich schon hier gemeldet habe.
> 
> ...





SUPER  

genau sowas brauchen wir, ein lebenszeichen dass wir user merken, dass man uns auch ernst nimmt. 

*überleg doch mal was du hier ausgelöst hättest wenn du einfach direkt nach dem bekanntwerden, dass es ein 20th ani geben wird mal gepostet hättest dass die idee ihren ursprung hier im forum hat....* wouwww... 


wir sind seitens gt über zu viele jahre an der zu langen leine gehalten worden, und freuen uns daher über alles was man uns an infos gibt. ich denke die leute die hier dick aktiv sind, sei es nun auf alte oder neue modelle bezogen stehen uneingesschränkt hinter der marke. wie oldman richtig formulierte, :"Das sind Leute, die da draussen im Markt das Image der Marke maßgeblich beeinflussen, indem sie den Mythos der Marke am Leben erhalten, ihre alten und neuen GTs bewegen und damit potentielle Neukunden anstossen." - seh uns doch einfach als gt promotion team an... ohne infos könen wir nicht promoten. und ab und zu mal zuckerbrot - nicht nur peitsche.  

deshalb nochmal der vorschlag nach etwas mehr einblick in gt deutschland - ist sowas machbar ? - man weiss recht wenig über euch, wieviele seid ihr, womit beschäftigt ihr euch, was steht gerade so an ? 

wie wäre es mit einem thema a la  "tagebuch Gt deutschland" wo ihr über momentanes geschehen berichtet ? ist sowas zeitlich machbar oder vielleicht auch aus geheimhaltungsgründen nicht realisiserbar ?

und dann noch ein anderer aspekt - wir stehen ja hier auch im berufsleben - vielleicht kann man da ja auch was an gt zurückgeben ? zb kingmoe - als textperte, und nochmal das schmerzliche thema des fhlgedruckten 2008er katalogs. 

nur so ein zwei gedanken, was man noch tun könnte.

und auch von mir nochmal gesagt :

die 2008er linie gefällt mir richtig gut. 

hr habt es meines erachtens mit den geänderten modellnamen geschafft die bikes besser voneinander abzugrenzen, das war mit den id 5, 7 etc nicht so glücklich. jedem sepp is jetzt klar, dass ein marathon nicht zum kantenklatschen gedacht ist. sehr gut auch, dass ihr rechtzeitig auf die ladybikes aufgesprungen seid. was ich schade finde ist die mangelnde verfügbarkeit von 9r bikes sprich 29ern. - wenn man mal nur das 29er forum hier im ibc anschaut, der markt scheint potential zu haben, bei gleichzeitiger knappheit an angebot hierzulande. guck mal hier : 29er in Dtl.(aber vielleicht seid ihr da für 09 auch schon dran) . 

und dann das für mich schmerzhafte thema der xl rahmen. da freute ich mich endlich über ein 6" fully als ich den katalog bekam, ( zusammen mit den 9r seit 98 das erste bike das ich durchaus neu gekauft hätte, nach diversen fehlversuchen mit lobo und ruckus etc...) und dann gibts das nicht in XL. aber da scheint ihr ebenfalls schon dran zu sein. - vielleicht da bitte beachten : bitte bitte auch ein 9r als XL machen, ich denke das hat deutlich mehr sinn als in "s" - das liegt ja schon in den fundamentalen prinzipien der bikes begründet. 

und auch hier nochmal meine meinung ich weiss nicht ob ein force in der palette wirklich fehlt, die paar gramm die der rahmen leichter ist reissen es nicht raus -ob da eine eigene linie nötig ist ?  vielleicht lieber ein sanction light oder so...aber da habt ihr sicherlich mehr einblick in den markt. 

und ich vertrete durchaus den gedanken, dass man in vielen firmen mit einem "workshop", "studio" wie immer du es nennen magst, konzept durchaus erfolg haben kann. grade in einem solchen überfüllten markt ist es doch wichtig sich abzugrenzen. ich hatte mal ein konzept für einen möbelhersteller erarbeitet, das ging in die gleiche richtung (und war letzendlich inspiriert durch die techshop ära von Gt). was ich meine ist folgendes: warum nicht manche bikes / rahmen als framekits anbieten, (nur auf bestellung alles andere hat wie cleinde sagt, sicherlich keinen sinn) - soetwas sugeriert und vermarktet innovation, fortschrittlickeit, und individualität. letzendlich bringt es auch die möglichkeit sparten abzudecken, die man mit der konventionellen palette nicht erreichen würde. (zb 9r framekits - oder sispeeder ) - und nicht vergessen gt hat mit dem techshop da eine (bekannte) historie an die man anknüpfen könnte.

wie gesagt nur ein zwei gedanken, was man noch machen könnte - macht weiter so und lass uns wissen was bei gt grade abgeht...


----------



## oldman (17. Februar 2008)

@gt team
danke für deine antwort. freut mich, dass meine worte so angekommen sind, wie ich es meinte.
freut mich auch, dass es mit der marke bergauf geht (sonst hätte ich mir auch keinen 20th bestellt...).
und es wäre definitv eine spassige und schöne sache, wenn ein paar von euch den weg zum nächsten gt treffen finden würden. 

eine kleine bemerkung zum thema enduser/consumer ansprache: leider ist die gt webseite sehr sehr us lastig, da hat es sehr wenig lokale inhalte (ich vermute, ihr schickt eure inhalte rueber und die marketing leute "drueben" implementieren halt nach eigenem gusto...).
vieles wäre erheblich einfacher, wenn der (potentielle) kunde über die webseite an infos rankäme. 
als positives beispiel nenne ich hier mal die bemühungen des tschechischen importeurs, das passiert ja quasi vor meiner haustür:
http://www.bikecentrum.cz/gt.php?nodeId=29
kurze gt historie

http://www.bikecentrum.cz/gt.php?nodeId=8084
gt zaskar challenge war 2007 ein toller renntermin, es wird auch dieses jahr was geben

http://www.bikecentrum.cz/recenze.php
tests und artikel aus der lokalen presse

http://www.bikecentrum.cz/gt.php?nodeId=30
technik infos zu i-drive und it 1

http://www.gt-gogentour.com/admin/modules/novinky.php
gt gogen tour 2008: winter rennen (dh und 4c) mit 4 terminen 

das nur so als idee.

achja, was ich noch wissen wollte (hatte ja schon mal direkt kontakt hierzu gesucht): kann ich jetzt mit hilfe eines adapters (von betd uk) meine 20th anni auf "normalen steuersatz" umrüsten oder geht dann die garantie flöten?
und, was ist das sattelstützenmaß?

so long


----------



## GT-TEAM (17. Februar 2008)

danke für die hinweise. glaube mir wir haben einige dinge in den letzten beiden jahren schon umgesetzt, wir haben noch viele ideen und visionen im kopf, die wir umsetzen werden. im moment ist es zwar schön, wenn wir input bekommen, aber wir müssen einen schritt nach dem anderen machen. ich hab zwar noch nie ein haus gebaut, aber da soll es wohl auch so ablaufen. standort, gründstück, fundament, keller,.... und dann auch die bilder im wohnzimmer. nach wie vor betrachte ich das forum hier als austauchschplattform von usern. fragen bzw. anregungen zur aktuellen kollektion beantworte ich gerne und prompt. fragen zur technik und zu älterern bikes bitte ich aber über den händler zu klären. wir haben uns zur vertriebsform über den fachhandel entschieden und von daher ist dieses forum hier definitiv keine technik hotline. anders ist das vielleicht bei marken wie canyon, die den weg des direktvertriebs gesucht haben. also gebt uns noch ein paar tage ruhe und wir können alles in ruhe am forumstreffen diskutieren. dann sind wir auch schon wieder nen schritt weiter. 
see you


----------



## Kruko (19. Februar 2008)

Habe gerade in Oldenburg angerufen. Man hat sich sehr um mein Problem bemüht (Rahmenriss Insas ZR ). Dabei habe ich auch gleich nach dem Liefertermin der Jubi-Zaskar-Rahmen gefragt.

M-Rahmen sind schon lieferbar und die L Rahmen kommen in der nächsten Woche. Wenigstens etwas, worauf man sich freuen kann


----------



## GT-TEAM (19. Februar 2008)

das stimmt.die rahmen sind gestern angekommen und gehen heute raus. leider sind im moment noch nicht allle ans lager gekommen. wir klären im moment noch wo der rest bleibt. ich halte euch dann auf dem laufenden. auf alle fälle bin ich schon auf die ersten fotos gespannt. in L ist der rahmen im übrigen schon komplett ausverkauft.


----------



## berni1812 (22. Februar 2008)

Er ist da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2008)

Wo ist das FOTO? 

Jetzt aber hurtig!


----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2008)

Seine Kamera darf doch nicht nass werden 

Beim Anblick wird einem der Sabber aus dem Mund laufen


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2008)

Sind eure auch schon da?


----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2008)

noch keine Nachricht von Sebastian 

Wird aber sicherlich interessant nächste Woche. Da erwarten wir dann einschließlich der Jubi-Zaskars 5 Rhamen


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

ab jetzt gehts um stunden....


----------



## berni1812 (22. Februar 2008)

Das Bild kommt leider jetzt erst, denn ich war schon am schrauben!

Bild siehe links unter Fotos!

Ist leider noch nicht fahrbereit, da mir der passende Steuersatz noch fehlt! Auf der Digitalwaage gewogen hat es genau 10,0kg in der Art wie ich es aufgebaut habe!

Mein Rahmen ist Nr. 71 of 500


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei. Sieht gut aus. Bitte mehr Detailfotos


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2008)

Wirklich schön!


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

berni1812 schrieb:


> Das Bild kommt leider jetzt erst, denn ich war schon am schrauben!
> 
> Bild siehe links unter Fotos!
> 
> ...



hast du die decals geklebt ?


----------



## berni1812 (22. Februar 2008)

Nein, die gelben sind bereits drauf, es ist nur ein ganze Tüte mit sämtlichen Schriftzügen in den Farben weiß, rot und gelb nochmal dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (22. Februar 2008)

Sieht Super aus, bin ganz neidisch. 
Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen?


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

berni1812 schrieb:


> Nein, die gelben sind bereits drauf, es ist nur ein ganze Tüte mit sämtlichen Schriftzügen in den Farben weiß, rot und gelb nochmal dabei!



weil das z von der kurbel verdeckt wird. imho sollten die ein bisschen weiter oben sitzen....was sind das für goldene zughüllen ? 

udn habt ihr toll gemacht gt - der rahmen ist kaum von einem "original" zu unterscheiden...


----------



## berni1812 (22. Februar 2008)

> Kint schrieb:
> 
> 
> > weil das z von der kurbel verdeckt wird. imho sollten die ein bisschen weiter oben sitzen....was sind das für goldene zughüllen ?
> ...


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2008)

berni1812 schrieb:


> > Finde ich nicht, das passt schon.......
> >
> > Sind Nokon in gold!
> >
> ...


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2008)

@GT Team

an dieser Stelle noch einmal,in aller Höflichkeit: 

- was ist das Sattelstützenmaß des 20th Anni oder muss nach der reichlich verspäteten Auslieferung selber nachmessen?

- welche Steuersatzart benötigt man? oder muss man selber nachschauen wenn der Rahmen vor einem liegt

Diese Fragen wurden mittlerweile hier schon diverse Male gestellt... Wenn es denn keine offizielle Spezifikation des Rahmens gibt (ausser dass er ballburnished ist), jetzt wo ein paar Stück eindlich bei Euch eingetroffen sind, könnte doch jemand mal den Lehrling in's Lager schicken, der soll dann einen Karton (bitte sauber mit der Teppichklinge) aufmachen, einfach mal eine Schieblehre reinhalten und sich die Maße mal aufschreiben.
Sorry, aber nach 6 Monaten Nachfragen und Rätseln bin ich doch etwas mehr als neugierig, würde es eher ungeduldig oder gar ungehalten nennen...

Bevor ich wieder missverstanden werde: sogar Hyundai schafft es, im Katalog zu erwähnen, dass der Reiskocher auf Rädern ganz genau 4 Türen und einen Motor hat. 
Was ist ein Sattelstützenmaß dagegen?   top secret? 
mit freundlichstem Augenzwinkern...
oldman

mann, was freu ich mich auf's GT Treffen....


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Bernie,
hast du Stütze auf der Waage gehabt?

Robert


----------



## flensburger (22. Februar 2008)

Hi, mein Sitzrohrmaß beträgt 31,6 mm. Beim Steuersatz steh ich allerdings noch im Wald....  Hab einen integrated von VP (Cane Creek), paßt unten und oben schaut er raus....

Gruß flensburger   (Rahmen Nr 43/500)


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2008)

flensburger schrieb:


> Hi, mein Sitzrohrmaß beträgt 31,6 mm. Beim Steuersatz steh ich allerdings noch im Wald....  Hab einen integrated von VP (Cane Creek), paßt unten und oben schaut er raus....
> 
> Gruß flensburger   (Rahmen Nr 43/500)



danke, jetzt kann ich zumindest die Stuetze kaufen...

das mit dem Steuersatz hört sich nicht gut an... bin mal gespannt - bei den integrierten gibt's verschiedene Maße......


----------



## GT-TEAM (22. Februar 2008)

hi oldman,

ich kann deine ungeduld ja ganz gut verstehen aber seit wochen habe ich den 29.2. als liefetermin genannt und gestern bzw. heute sind die rahmen beim händler angekommen. ich denke das passt ganz gut.

die nachfrage nach dem rahmen war derart gross, so dass wir jedes einzelne stück direkt nach wareneingang rausgeschickt haben. 

nachdem du ja einen bestellt hast, wäre es ja super, wenn du im forum die daten an alle mitteilen kannst. danke schon mal vorab.

ich freue mich auch schon auf deine erten fotos nach dem aufbau. bitte schnellstmöglich einstellen.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensburger (23. Februar 2008)

Hab nen VP - A07AC mit einem Maß von 41,0 mm. liegt oben wie unten satt drin, also rein vom Durchmesser kann ich hier wohl schon entwarnen. Unten schaut es alles noch recht bündig aus, aber oben steht das Lager ein gutes Stück über....

Hoffe das es bald gute Vorschläge gibt...


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2008)

flensburger schrieb:


> Hab nen VP - A07AC mit einem Maß von 41,0 mm. liegt oben wie unten satt drin, also rein vom Durchmesser kann ich hier wohl schon entwarnen. Unten schaut es alles noch recht bündig aus, aber oben steht das Lager ein gutes Stück über....
> 
> Hoffe das es bald gute Vorschläge gibt...



Beim ZASKAR TEAM, das ich heute bekommen habe, steht das Lager oben ca. 2 mm raus (der mitgelieferte Steuersatz war DC- oder irgend ein anderes industriegelagertes Taiwan-Zeugs ...). Unten ist es bündig. Ich war zuerst erschrocken, aber: Die dazugehörige obere Kappe geht genau diese 2 mm über das Lager nach unten und somit schließt sie fast bündig mit dem Rahmen ab.
Hast Du keinen solchen Deckel dabei?


----------



## flensburger (23. Februar 2008)

Nö, wenn die Kappe draufliegt ist da noch einige Luft und ich kann zwischen Kappe und Steuerrohr noch gut zwischenschauen...  kotz..


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2008)

flensburger schrieb:


> Nö, wenn die Kappe draufliegt ist da noch einige Luft und ich kann zwischen Kappe und Steuerrohr noch gut zwischenschauen...  kotz..



Schon festgeschraubt? Der Kompressionsring liegt - wenn man es nur zusammensteckt - lose auf. Erst wenn man den Vorbau aufsteckt und den Deckel festschraubt - also das Vorbauspiel einstellt -  rutscht er an seine Stelle ca. 1-2 mm nach unten. So war es bei mir jedenfalls. Ich habe mich nämlich auch zuerst über den Spalt gewundert. Kann natürlich sein, daß Dein Steuersatz anders aufgebaut ist.


----------



## berni1812 (23. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> danke, jetzt kann ich zumindest die Stuetze kaufen...
> 
> das mit dem Steuersatz hört sich nicht gut an... bin mal gespannt - bei den integrierten gibt's verschiedene Maße......



Das mit der Stütze passt, hat meiner auch! Habe allerdings ein 27,2er Carbon mit einer Buchse montiert, sieht auch sauber aus!

Das mit dem Steuersatz ist etwas problematischer, habe gestern noch sämtliche Steuersätze probiert (VP, Cane Creek, FSA....), und bei allen das gleiche Problem scheint so als ob man für einen Zaskar eine besondere obere Lagerkappe braucht!


----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2008)

Wie jetzt.  Kann man da keinen "normalen" Steuersatz verwenden?? 

Bitte gebt schnellstmöglich Info, was in den Rahmen nun wirklich hineinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

Liefert GT denn keinen Steuersatz mit?

Wenn nicht, würde ich mal bei Transalp anfragen, die verkaufen ja auch den Team mit passendem Steuersatz.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Februar 2008)

ich hab mir kein 20th bb gekauft ,dafür wundert es mich sehr, das von  gt hier keiner sagt was für ein steuersatz in den rahmen kommt.

oldman und andere haben hier jetzt schon ein paar mal nachgefragt welcher steuersatz und welche sattlstütze in den rahmen kommt.
kann ich auch gut verstehen,weil man alle teile parat haben will wenn der rahmen kommt.
natürlich um gleich mit den aufbau beginnen zu können.


da muss ich leider sagen das ich bei einem rahmenpreis von 1300 euro diese information von gt mehr als dürftig finde.




  


GT-TEAM schrieb:


> hi oldman,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nach dem motto "messt das selber aus und erzählt es euren freunden weiter"


----------



## flensburger (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo, habe nochmals mit dem Steuersatz experimentiert. Mann kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, das obere Lager schaut aus dem Steuerrohr raus. Habe das Steuerrohr nochmals vermessen. Die Maße sind Innendurchmesser oben wie unten 41,0/41,1. Die Tiefe der Einfräßung im Steuerrohr beträgt gemessen bis zu der Stelle, wo es in einem 45 Grad winkel übergeht, oben 4mm und unten 7,5 mm. Aus diesen Maßen läßt sich schon folgern, das bei Steuersätzen, welche oben wie unten gleich hohe Lager verwenden, das Problem wohl immer auftaucht. Ich werde am Montag zwei Dinge tun: Bei Cycle Union/Epple in Memmingen noch mals fragen und mit dem Rahmen zu einem örtlichen Händler für Lager gehen. Vielleicht hat der ein flacheres Lager für oben, womit die Kappe dann bündig abschließt....

In der Hoffnung, das ihr weitere Lösungsvorschläge vorbringt

flensburger


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

flensburger, wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist wohl Deine Kappe falsch. Bei meinem Steuersatz steht das Lager auch raus, aber die Kappe gleicht das wieder aus. Hast Du den oberen (geschlitzten Alu)-Konus auch richtig in das obere Lager gedrückt? Mach doch mal Fotos von Deinen Teilen.


----------



## berni1812 (23. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> flensburger, wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist wohl Deine Kappe falsch. Bei meinem Steuersatz steht das Lager auch raus, aber die Kappe gleicht das wieder aus. Hast Du den oberen (geschlitzten Alu)-Konus auch richtig in das obere Lager gedrückt? Mach doch mal Fotos von Deinen Teilen.



Was hast du denn für einen Steuersatz, dass wir Ihn falsch montiert haben, das kann ausgeschlossen werden! Es liegt einzig an der Oberen Kappe, die für das Zaskar etwas länger sein muss!

Habe jetzt einen VP Steuersatz mit einem FSA Deckel montiert und es ist besser, aber nicht gut!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

Auf meinem steht sowas wie "TH Industries made for Cane Creek", es ist der von Transalp mit dem Rahmen gelieferte. Und meine Kappe schliesst bündig ab. Bei Transalp ist er so gelistet:

"inkl. FSA integrierter Steuersatz industriegelagert (wird von uns montiert)
Modell FSA 36° ACB / Empf. VK 49,90 Euro"


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Auf meinem steht sowas wie "TH Industries made for Cane Creek", es ist der von Transalp mit dem Rahmen gelieferte. Und meine Kappe schliesst bündig ab. Bei Transalp ist er so gelistet:
> 
> "inkl. FSA integrierter Steuersatz industriegelagert (wird von uns montiert)
> Modell FSA 36° ACB / Empf. VK 49,90 Euro"


genau das meinte ich auch.


----------



## Kint (23. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> "inkl. FSA integrierter Steuersatz industriegelagert (wird von uns montiert)
> Modell FSA 36° ACB / Empf. VK 49,90 Euro"



es gibt zwei varianten des vollintegrierten gelumpzeugs...
36 und 45 grad neigungswinkel der lagerlaufflächen im steuerrohr. 

der 2007er team hat also einen 36 grad vollintegrierten, der reissue offensichtlich - wenn die messung von flensburger stimmt einen 45 grad voll integrierten. ob da was zu vergleichen ist ...naja... 

dann den maximalen durchmesser ermitteln. 

darauf achten, dass der obere konus zum steursatz gehört, denn neben der unteren (integrierten laufbahn im steuerohr) gibt es auch bei den oberen konen verschiedene standards was den winkel angeht - auch hier gibts zb 36 und 45. 

wenn daraus  ne auswahl getroffen ist was benötigt wird, dann die stackheight beachten, denn auch da gibt es noch unterschiedliche. 

wichtig beim kauf ist- gradzahlen, aussendruchmesser der lager, und ush -der rest findet sich von allein. 

die standards beim semi und vollintegriertensystem sind momentan schlimmer als sie bei disc brakes jemals waren....

dass transalp einen passenden mitliefert ist da übrigens sehr löblich...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

Oha, wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke Kint


----------



## berni1812 (23. Februar 2008)

Also das ganze Steuerrohr dÃ¼rfte das gleiche sein wie bei den aktuellen Alu Zaskars!

Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass es sich dann unten um 45Â° handeln muss, und beim oberen um einen 36Â°! Das untere 45Â° Lager passt ja perfekt, das Problem besteht nur oben! Mit dem 36Â° Lager sollte dieses dann weiter in den Rahmen gehen und somit passt dann auch die Abdeckung!

@TigersClaw

KÃ¶nntest du bitte fÃ¼r uns noch nachschauen, ob auf deinem eine Bezeichnung wie 45Â°x45Â° oder 36Â°x45Â° oder 36Â°x36Â° steht?

Ich werde am Montag bei FSA den Steuersatz bestellen, falls jemand einen braucht kÃ¶nnte ihn euch fÃ¼r 25â¬ statt 31,30â¬ anbieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

berni, auf der Kappe steht nichts, aber ich bau den Steuersatz morgen mal auseinander und stelle die Masse der Lager hier ein.


----------



## flensburger (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo berni, denkst du etwa an den FSA Orbit I TH 16 ???Art Nr  10828106 bei
MCG (Merida/Centurion) ??

gruß flensburger


----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2008)

ich habe mir jetzt ganz fest vorgenommen, dass ich mich in Zukunft nicht mehr auf diese Diskussionen mit GT Deutschland's Leuten einlasse - es fruchtet einfach nicht.

Allen zu erzählen, welcher Steuersatz denn nun in den Rahmen gehört, nachdem ich es selber nach Erhalt des Rahmen nachgemessen/nachgeschaut habe - danke für den Tip, ich werde ihn befolgen. 
Pardon, aber das ist echt grosses Kino. Ich rege mich aber nicht mehr auf.

Seitdem bekannt wurde, dass es den Rahmen geben wuerde, haben hier ein Dutzend Leute nach Details gefragt, später gebettelt, PMs und Emails verschickt. Nichts, pures Ignorieren von Premiumkunden...
Ihr habt es geschafft, Leute dazu zu bewegen, diese Rahmen verbindlich zu bestellen, lange bevor der deutsche VK bekannt war!
Und was macht Ihr dann? Ihr verprellt Euch genau diese Kunden!

Ich gehe davon, dass GT Deutschland genauso wenig (evtl sogar weniger) zum Steuersatz weiss, wie die Leutchen hier im Forum; ganz einfach, weil die Amis es Euch nicht gesagt haben.
Hätte es geheissen, wir haben noch keine Info aus USA, wäre es ja halb so wild.

Anyway, eins ist sicher - ich habe den 20th Anniversary bestellt und freue mich tierisch drauf. Ich werde aber in Zukunft darauf achten, meine GT Sachen nicht mehr bei/über den deutschen Vertrieb zu kaufen. Dann lieber in UK oder CZ oder CH.
Gestern habe ich mir die Sache mit dem Steuersatz innerhalb von 2 Minuten am Telefon erklären lassen, es liegt anscheinend einfach daran, dass GT es seinen Händlern nicht mitgeteilt hat, so zumindest die Aussage eines anderen europäischen Importeurs.

Egal, ich freue mich auf den 20th!


----------



## Kint (24. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich habe mir jetzt ganz fest vorgenommen, dass ich mich in Zukunft nicht mehr auf diese Diskussionen mit GT Deutschland's Leuten einlasse - es fruchtet einfach nicht.
> 
> Allen zu erzählen, welcher Steuersatz denn nun in den Rahmen gehört, nachdem ich es selber nach Erhalt des Rahmen nachgemessen/nachgeschaut habe - danke für den Tip, ich werde ihn befolgen.
> Pardon, aber das ist echt grosses Kino. Ich rege mich aber nicht mehr auf.
> ...




! ! !


----------



## Kint (24. Februar 2008)

berni1812 schrieb:


> Also das ganze Steuerrohr dürfte das gleiche sein wie bei den aktuellen Alu Zaskars!
> 
> Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass es sich dann unten um 45° handeln muss, und beim oberen um einen 36°! Das untere 45° Lager passt ja perfekt, das Problem besteht nur oben! ...





berni - warum machst du solche annahmen ? von einem auf das nächste zu schliessen ist quatsch. borg dir vom sohnemann ein geodreieck, klau der mutti was pappe, und mach dir ne schablone  einmal 45 und einmal für 54 grad. dann sowohl oben als auch unten ranhalten und schauen mit welchem winkel du in die senkrechte kommst.


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich habe mir jetzt ganz fest vorgenommen, dass ich mich in Zukunft nicht mehr auf diese Diskussionen mit GT Deutschland's Leuten einlasse - es fruchtet einfach nicht.
> 
> Allen zu erzählen, welcher Steuersatz denn nun in den Rahmen gehört, nachdem ich es selber nach Erhalt des Rahmen nachgemessen/nachgeschaut habe - danke für den Tip, ich werde ihn befolgen.
> Pardon, aber das ist echt grosses Kino. Ich rege mich aber nicht mehr auf.
> ...



Hallo Oldman,

hast du mittlerweile alle Informationen, welche du benötigst? Ansonsten könnte ich dir am Mittwoch (spätestens Freitag/Samstag) die benötigten Maße zu Steuersatz und Sattelstütze mitteilen. Leider hat die Spedition bei mir ein wenig länger gebraucht, sodass ich die Rahmen erst dann in den Händen halte.

Bitte habe auch Verständnis dafür, dass es nicht die primäre Aufgabe von GT-Team ist dieses Forum zu betreuen. Es gibt in Memmingen und Oldenburg noch eine Menge anderer Aufgaben zu tun. Ich denke, wir können schon ganz glücklich darüber sein, nach der langen Abstinenz GT Deuschlands nun jemanden zu haben, der zumindest einen Blick aufs Forum wirft und versucht zu helfen wo er helfen kann. Du solltest auch bedenken, dass GT-Team nicht zur Technik, sondern zur Verkauftabteilung gehört. Da finde ich es persönlich keine Schande, wenn er nicht zu allen Technik-Fragen eine Antwort geben kann.

Des Weiteren wurde auch schon (mehrmals) erwähnt, dass dieses Forum primär als Kommunikationsmöglichkeit zwischen Usern gedacht ist. GT hat als Vertriebsweg den Handel gewählt, weshalb auch offene Fragen über den Handel geklärt werden sollten. (Obwohl ich mich an dieser Stelle ja auch als Unwissender im Sachverhalt Sattelstütze/Steuersatz geoutet habe  ). 

Einige Sachen sollte man halt einfach mal entspannter sehen...

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Tiensy (25. Februar 2008)

> ...Bitte habe auch Verständnis dafür, dass es nicht die primäre Aufgabe von GT-Team ist dieses Forum zu betreuen. Es gibt in Memmingen und Oldenburg noch eine Menge anderer Aufgaben zu tun. Ich denke, wir können schon ganz glücklich darüber sein, nach der langen Abstinenz GT Deuschlands nun jemanden zu haben, der zumindest einen Blick aufs Forum wirft und versucht zu helfen wo er helfen kann. Du solltest auch bedenken, dass GT-Team nicht zur Technik, sondern zur Verkauftabteilung gehört. Da finde ich es persönlich keine Schande, wenn er nicht zu allen Technik-Fragen eine Antwort geben kann.





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, Volker!
> 
> ...Grade Leute wie Kint bereichern dieses Forum ungemein, geben immer Antwort auf Fragen rund um unsere Marke GT. Ich will hier nicht in Lobhudelei ausbrechen, aber Kint, Kingmoe, Cleiende, Oldman (die, die ich nun nicht erwähnt habe, fühlen sich bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten ) wissen sicher mehr über GT zu berichten als andere, mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> Manni



Dass es GT dank GT Deutschland wieder in Deutschland gibt finde ich  Obwohl ich ohnehin Anhänger der "älteren" Modelle bin...

Warum werden nicht einige der wenigen "sehr aktiven" Forums-Mitglieder in die interne GT Firmenpolitik übernommen und regelmässig mit Informationen versorgt, die sonst nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen würden? 

Wenn GT Deutschland an der Realisierung vom "20th Anniversary Zaskar" beteiligt war, wäre es doch einfach gewesen gleich beim Auflegen der Konstruktionsdaten diese einem einzelnen Mitglied mitzuteilen. 

So wären diese Diskussionen rund um irgendwelche Längen und Winkel von vorneherein abgedeckt und es würde hier mehr Lob als Kritik hageln.

Aber wie immer... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal nicht, das das 20th in Deutschland konstuiert wurde, sondern eher die Idee von GT Deutschland kommt.


----------



## Tiensy (25. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht, das das 20th in Deutschland konstuiert wurde, sondern eher die Idee von GT Deutschland kommt.



Ist mir klar. Aber dass dann der Ideengeber keine Einsicht in dessen Realisierung bekommt (Konstruktionspläne), ist doch dann mehr als unverständlich.

Und es handelt sich wohl nicht um irgendwelche Geheimnisse, sondern um Längen, Winkel, Farben, Material...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2008)

Wobei man natürlich spekulieren könnte: hat GT-Deutschland die Pläne überhaupt angefordert? Sind natürlich nur wilde Spekulationen, ich will nix unterstellen.


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Februar 2008)

Die Frage ist doch auch, ob es nun so wichtig ist, VOR Eintreffen des Rahmens zu wissen, welches Stützen- und welches Steuersatzmaß verwendet wurde? Es war zumindest von Anfang an klar, dass es ein integrierter Steuersatz werden wird. Das Aufbauen des Rahmens nimmt doch bei solch einem Liebhaberstück auch einige Zeit in Anspruch. 
Ich kann verstehen, dass man gewissen Sachen wissen will, aber muss man wegen solcher "Kleinigkeiten" eine derartige Diskussion anstoßen?


----------



## Tiensy (25. Februar 2008)

Das Aufbauen des Rahmens fängt bei mir nicht erst an wenn der Rahmen bereits eingetroffen ist. 

Innerhalb weniger Tage trifft ein Steuersatz ein, innerhalb weniger Tage ist das Bike aufgebaut.

Aber darum geht's weniger. GT besteht genau deswegen nicht nur aus einer Ansammlung von verschiedenen Komponenten. Manchmal sind es einfach die Fakten, die man wissen will...


----------



## berni1812 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo, also es ist der FSA Orbit mit den Maßen 36°/45°! Habe gerade mit dem Produktmanager gesprochen, und der hat mir das bestätigt!


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Des Weiteren wurde auch schon (mehrmals) erwähnt, dass dieses Forum primär als Kommunikationsmöglichkeit zwischen Usern gedacht ist.



Dann schau mal in die Kopfleiste dieses Forums:

"Dieses Forum wird von GT Deutschland betreut. Es soll den Usern die Möglichkeit geben sich direkt an den Hersteller zu wenden."

 

Wir wissen, dass du mittlerweile recht hast, Aber wenn ein GT-Fan hier neu reinschnuppert, geht er doch davon aus, dass "Dieses Forum wird von GT Deutschland betreut." eine Form von direktem Kundensupport meinen könnte...

Ich verstehe total, dass man bei GT-Deutschland nicht alles immer sofort wissen kann, was hier einige alte Hasen locker aus dem Hut zaubern. Mir ist auch klar, dass der Fokus der täglichen Arbeit woanders liegt und liegen muss! Sonst wäre GT in D nicht schon wieder da, wo sie heute sind (und damit bin ich total zufrieden, das wird langsam wieder richtig gut.)

Aber oich weiß auch genau, warum ich beim 20th Anni die Füße (das Portemonnaie) still gehalten habe, und jetzt lieber meinen 1991er restauriere  

Wie immer nicht böse gemeint und nur my 2 ct wie man heute wohl sagt


----------



## Kint (25. Februar 2008)

*laut einem aufbau bei mtbr ist übrigens eine 30,9er stütze vonnöten:
*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4120599&postcount=32

ums nur nochmal laut auszusprechen.... 

und um auch nochmal ein paar cent reinzuwerfen in die diskussion - - generell ist es eher schlechter service bei einem preis von 1300 die maße nicht preiszugeben - bzw zu können. thats all. aber so isses eben und sowas passiert eben auch mal- und damit kann ich das auch eigentlich abhaken. nicht alles läuft so wie mans will, (bsp ich und XL rahmen) aber gt D ist dran und wird da sicher bald NOCH besser werden.... 

ich denke oldman gings nicht darum ob und wie er betreut wird - nur EINE AUSSAGE wie - "maße ham wer nicht und kriegen wir nicht - sorry" wäre besser gewesen als einfach alles zu ignorieren.  <- nochmal als hinweis an GT D - manchmal isses besser definiert zu sagen, sorry geht nicht als es totzuschweigen. dann wäre bspweise diese diskussion gar nicht aufgekommen. (oder die um Xl rahmen). es ist einfach so, dass man manchmal unliebsamen fakten ins gesicht schauen muss, - obs einem nun gefällt oder nicht. wenn man das gut dokumentiert und verkauft muss das kein nachteil sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (25. Februar 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Foto aus den USA, wie es aussehen könnte:




Laufräder, Reifen und Sattelstütze und Sattel sind allerdings nicht so dolle. Die SID passt aber 1A.


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Februar 2008)

Ich habe da mal was vorbereitet  






















Bei interesse p.m

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2008)

Whoooowwww


----------



## Kint (25. Februar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> *Bei interesse p.m*


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Foto aus den USA, wie es aussehen könnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waaaaaaaaaaaaas für eine sid ist das und wo kann man die bekommen ???


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Februar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


>



Für über 1000,- Euro hätte man aber - meiner Meinung nach - eine schönere Schweißnaht an der Verbindung "Ausfallende - rechte Sitzstrebe" erwarten können.


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Februar 2008)

Ich schon wieder. Wenn der Rahmen aus dem Polizeistaat Bayern kommt: wo sind denn da die Cantisockel?
Wohl nicht die deutsche Ausführung - aber ich frag lieber nicht mehr *duck*


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaas für eine sid ist das und wo kann man die bekommen ???



Ist eine Rock Shox SID World Cup Blackbox.

Neu hier:

http://preiswerte-fahrradteile.de/product_info.php/products_id/1233

http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/98/products_id/388

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/gabeln/rock-shox-sid-world-cup/1023.html

Gebraucht dort:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-Wo...ageNameZWD7VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m123


----------



## Kint (25. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder. Wenn der Rahmen aus dem Polizeistaat Bayern kommt: wo sind denn da die Cantisockel?
> Wohl nicht die deutsche Ausführung - aber ich frag lieber nicht mehr *duck*



ich geh mal davon aus der speedy bringt den aus den usa mit...


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus der speedy bringt den aus den usa mit...



Das mitbringen ist nicht nötig.Das 'Zassi habe ich am Wochenende aufm Balkon geknipst  

Edit:Schon verkauft .

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (26. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> @GT Team
> 
> Wenn es denn keine offizielle Spezifikation des Rahmens gibt (ausser dass er ballburnished ist), jetzt wo ein paar Stück eindlich bei Euch eingetroffen sind, könnte doch jemand mal den Lehrling in's Lager schicken, der soll dann einen Karton (bitte sauber mit der Teppichklinge) aufmachen, einfach mal eine Schieblehre reinhalten und sich die Maße mal aufschreiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## GT-Man (27. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> wo sind denn da die Cantisockel?



DAS frage ich mich allerdings auch? Gibt´s die Cantisockel-Version in den USA nicht?


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Februar 2008)

Um die Sache mit dem Rahmen aufzulösen: Es ist der Messerahmen von Eurobike und IFMA.


----------



## alecszaskar (27. Februar 2008)

meiner ist gestern angekommen  
Es ist der 118te von 500 
Ich ärgere mich allerdings über einen Aufkleber auf dem Karton, der mit "Made in Taiwan" bedruckt  ist   

Ich mache vielleicht heute noch Bilder und vermesse den Rahmen.

Wer hat ihn auch erhalten??


----------



## hoeckle (27. Februar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal was vorbereitet
> 
> 
> Bei interesse p.m
> ...



Da das ja nun aufgelöst wurde, bitte ich höflich darum, daß du mir DAS mal per PN erklärst...


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Da das ja nun aufgelöst wurde, bitte ich höflich darum, daß du mir DAS mal per PN erklärst...



Der Rafa war am Wochenende bei mir in Rüsselsheim und hat mir freundlicherweise beim Umzug geholfen  
Dabei hat er auch den Rahmen gesehen, er wußte aber scheinbar nicht, dass er bereits (an dich) verkauft ist. Also keine Böse Absicht, er wollte nur helfen  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## hoeckle (27. Februar 2008)

Na gut...! Noch mal Schwein gehabt Rafa... 

Im übrigen fließen digitale Zahlenkolonnen...


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Da das ja nun aufgelöst wurde, bitte ich höflich darum, daß du mir DAS mal per PN erklärst...



mensch, in diesem jubi-thema stecken richtig emotionen drin


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Der Rafa war am Wochenende bei mir in Rüsselsheim und hat mir freundlicherweise beim Umzug geholfen
> Dabei hat er auch den Rahmen gesehen, er wußte aber scheinbar nicht, dass er bereits (an dich) verkauft ist. Also keine Böse Absicht, er wollte nur helfen
> 
> Gruß
> Sebastian



heisst das das das :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4045412&postcount=30

reibungslos geklappt hat ? wäre doch mal ein grund für lob an gt deutschland....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (27. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> heisst das das das :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4045412&postcount=30
> 
> reibungslos geklappt hat ? wäre doch mal ein grund für lob an gt deutschland....



Ja genau das heißt es


----------



## hoeckle (27. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> heisst das das das :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4045412&postcount=30
> 
> reibungslos geklappt hat ? wäre doch mal ein grund für lob an gt deutschland....



Naja, also wenn Du das "reibungslos" weglässt stimmt´s. 

*Und ja, es ist ein Grund ein großes Lob auszusprechen. Hier galt auf jeden Fall dass Motto: Ein Mann, ein Wort!  

Danke GT-TEAM aka Oliver!!!
*

Mehr zur Geschichte gibt´s nur auf persönliche Nachfrage bei..


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

*GEOMETRIEDATEN *made in usa

und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt sattelstütze scheint 30,9 zu sein.


----------



## Tiensy (27. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei:





Fehlt nur noch die Legende


----------



## Bastieeeh (27. Februar 2008)

Davon gibt (gab) es eine 20"-Version??? Wieso erfährt man das erst jetzt? Hieß es nicht überall M/L?


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

also für alle die nicht wissen was ein tshirt ist:

tshirt = oberbekleidung aus stoff, angegeben in Tshirt größen wobei x als verstärkund bzw Extra steht - s = mall M =edium L= arge

ansonsten :

c-t = center to top = mitte bis oben ( nicht gt messmethode)
ha =  head angle = steuerrohrwinkel 
sa = seat angle = sitzrohrwinkel
ta = toptube angle = oberrohwinkel
htl = headtube length = steeurrorhlänge
ttl = toptube length = oberrohrlänge
stl = seattube length = sitzrohrlänge
stl top = seattubelength in c-t in cm
drop = sollte der abfall des oberrohrs über die länge sein (bei slott geometrien) 

bei aufgebautem rad:
bbh = bottom bracket height = die höhe des tretlagers udn
tth = top tube height = höhe des Oberrohrs vom boden aus gemessen
rake = vorlauf der gabel
Csl = chainstaylegth = kettenstrebenlänge

und 1 " = 1 zoll = 1 inch = 2,54 cm....

bastieeeh in D gibts nur m und l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (27. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> bastieeeh in D gibts nur m und l



Das nenn ich mal konsequent, leider...


----------



## spatzel (27. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......es wird wahr.... das ist doch mal was, damit kann man arbeiten...


----------



## flensburger (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo, kann in Sachen Steuersatz für den Zaskar Reissue folgende gute Neuigkeit mitteilen...

Ich habe heute einen Cane Creek IS 2 erhalten und verbaut. Passt bestens !!
Gibt es in der Ausführung "tall" mit längerer konischer Kappe oder in "short" also Kurzversion, wie auf dem Bild von "bitpusher" s Zaskar zu sehen. Den Steuersatz habe ich z.B. bei H-S Bike Discount(Bonn) im Internetshop für kleines Geld bekommen (25-35 Euronen)...
Bilder von meinem fertigem Zaskar reissue kommen die Tage.....

flensburger

PS: bitpushers Rad ist das Bild vom 25.02, eingestellt von GT Mann...


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. Februar 2008)

flensburger schrieb:


> PS: bitpushers Rad ist das Bild vom 25.02, eingestellt von GT Mann...









Eine interessante Wohnung hat der Bitpusher - gibt's davon noch mehr Bilder irgendwo???

[EDIT]Habs schon: Link zu MTBR[/EDIT]


----------



## Kint (28. Februar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Eine interessante Wohnung hat der Bitpusher - gibt's davon noch mehr Bilder irgendwo???
> 
> [EDIT]Habs schon: Link zu MTBR[/EDIT]



psot 167 - der link zum rad, zur wohnung etc.. post 168 das bild...nur mal so nebenbei... 

freut mich übrigens hoeckle... das ist ja was gaaaanz besonderes... 
aber ich denke der rahmen braucht erstmal ne sitzung auf der couch... - bei den vielen leuten die den ungefragt betatscht haben... 

kint (der momentan aufgrund von zuviel forumszeit - nen leichten hau hat... )


----------



## hoeckle (28. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> freut mich übrigens hoeckle... das ist ja was gaaaanz besonderes...
> aber ich denke der rahmen braucht erstmal ne sitzung auf der couch... - bei den vielen leuten die den ungefragt betatscht haben...
> 
> kint (der momentan aufgrund von zuviel forumszeit - nen leichten hau hat... )


 


So wie diese junge Dame.... 


http://www.mtb 





Und natürlich kommt er zuerst mit auf die Couch, dann wird er seinen Brüdern vorgestellt und wenn er dann merkt, daß die Heimatlosigkeit und fehlende Nestwärme seiner frühen Jugend vorbei sind, kann er sich ein nettes bequemes Plätzchen hier Zuhause aussuchen... 

ich freu mich wie ein kleines kind...       

obwohl, ich frage mich schon, wer die #1, #3 und #500 hat....


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> So wie diese junge Dame....
> ich freu mich wie ein kleines kind...



  

glückwunsch feri! 

nachdem du mir aber so ins gewissen geredest hast, dass ich den i2k nicht aufbauen darf, stellt sich mir jetzt natürlich die frage was du mit dem schätzchen anstellst!?


----------



## Kint (28. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> obwohl, ich frage mich schon, wer die #1, #3 und #500 hat....


----------



## hoeckle (28. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> glückwunsch feri!
> 
> nachdem du mir aber so ins gewissen geredest hast, dass ich den i2k nicht aufbauen darf, stellt sich mir jetzt natürlich die frage was du mit dem schätzchen anstellst!?


 

Danke Volker!  

Nach ich hoffe es gefruchtet!  Die Frage istoben schon beantwortet. Es gibt da natürlich keine 2 Meinungen und zwar völlig unabhänig von meinen anderen Bemühungen...  Wer sich schon in so früher Jugend ans Rampenlicht gewöhnt hat , darf natürlich nicht aus eben jenigen gezerrt werden, um katastrophale psychische Defekte zu vermeiden (siehe da auch ehemals farbige private Vergnügungsparkbesitzer)!!!


----------



## GT-Man (3. März 2008)

Hier mal alle Decals-Varianten schön nebeneinander:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2008)

Sehen alle drei gut aus. Genial ist mal, die Rahmengrössen zu sehen. Aber ich denke es gibt nur M und L, der dritte müsste demnach XL sein?


----------



## Janikulus (3. März 2008)

ich denke eher S, M und L, oder?


----------



## spatzel (4. März 2008)

......so,und ich bin diese Woche auch noch schwach geworden.... Rahmen bestellt, kommt wohl in 2 Wochen....auf was für einen Steuersatz wurde sich denn jetzt geeinigt?


----------



## flensburger (5. März 2008)

Hallo, habe in meinem reissue einen cane creek is 2 eingebaut, gibt es zb. bei HS Bikediscount in Bonn in Version short oder tall. Preise bei 25 - 35 Euro, paßt perfekt, habe die tall Version...

Gruß flensburger


----------



## Kint (5. März 2008)

zu den geometriedaten des 20th ani...:



Kint schrieb:


> *GEOMETRIEDATEN *made in usa
> 
> und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt sattelstütze scheint 30,9 zu sein.



dazu bzw zu der legende...

ich musste natütrlich *noch was vergessen*... 



Kint schrieb:


> c-t = center to top = mitte bis oben ( nicht gt messmethode)
> ha =  head angle = steuerrohrwinkel
> sa = seat angle = sitzrohrwinkel
> ta = toptube angle = oberrohwinkel
> ...


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. März 2008)

hi spatzel,

wo hast du dir den rahmen bestellt?


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2008)

Also für ein L erscheint mir das Steuerrohr viiiel zu lange!

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (7. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich denke eher S, M und L, oder?



Für L sieht der rechte zu gross aus, schau ma am Steuerkopf auf den Abstand zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr, das passt nicht.


----------



## Janikulus (7. März 2008)

kann sein, nur der linke erschient mir für ein M sehr klein, oder? wie sieht denn  dann ein S aus? vielleicht S, L und XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> also für alle die nicht wissen was ein tshirt ist:
> 
> tshirt = oberbekleidung aus stoff, angegeben in Tshirt größen wobei x als verstärkund bzw Extra steht - s = mall M =edium L= arge
> 
> ...



Ich hätte eine Frage, was heisst, nicht GT Methode bei C-T? Von wo bis wo wird da gemessen?

mfg


----------



## Manni1599 (7. März 2008)

GT = Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr.


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Info, davon bin ich ausgegangen. Von wo wird dann bei dem C-T gemessen?

mfg


----------



## Manni1599 (7. März 2008)

Center to top= Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr.


----------



## spatzel (7. März 2008)

...löle!
hat denn jetz einer das definitiv richtige Sattelstützenmass? Kennt sich hier jemand mit e-type Umwerfern aus,taugen die was?dachte, sowas an den jubi dranzubasteln,dann "zerkratzt" das sitzrohr net so.....


----------



## Kint (7. März 2008)

laut nem aufbau bei mtbr ist es 30,9. aber selbst die die ihn bisher haben scheinen hier mit den massen zu geizen - also für mich unverständlich....

etype ist ne notlösung imho. - du brauchst neben dem _teureren _speziellen umwerfer, der nebenbei auch gerne mal besch**** einzustellen ist, in manchen fällen zb bei alten shimano vierkant BBs auch spezielle lager. oder anders es gab auch spezielle shimano BBs dafür - man geht also seitens shimanos nicht von einer kompabilität mit normalen BBs aus. oder man will en extra yen machen auch möglich. 

dazu : wenn ich nen rahmn schonen will nehm ich ein stück von nem dünnen alten fahradschlauch den ich unter die schelle lege, bzw passend auf das maß zurechtschneide und mit do-seitigem klebeband befestige. dünn weil dann durchs zuschrauben kaum was an der psoition der bleche verändert wird. geht also zwecks schonung auch. 

david hat mir dieses meine gedankeneigentum dolldreist ohne mein wissen geklaut. aber nicht ganz so schön ausgeführt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (8. März 2008)

da muss ich kint leider wiedersprechen (obwohl seine idee bestimmt funktioniert).
das stück gummi ist deswegen unter dem umwerfer weil dort leider der cosmic sunrise lack etwas gelitten hat.
die reperatur der dortigen stelle wird nächste woche in angriff genommen.
ich wollte das bike nur gerne zum wettbewerb fertig haben.


----------



## Kint (8. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da muss ich kint leider wiedersprechen (obwohl seine idee bestimmt funktioniert).
> das stück gummi ist deswegen unter dem umwerfer weil dort leider der cosmic sunrise lack etwas gelitten hat.
> die reperatur der dortigen stelle wird nächste woche in angriff genommen.
> ich wollte das bike nur gerne zum wettbewerb fertig haben.



yepp ich bitte das als witz wahrzunehmen... war nru überrascht dass das noch jemand gemacht hat, da ich durchaus kollegen erinnere die was von "falscher psotionierung der leitbleche" erzählten ohne es jemals selbst probiert zu haben.


----------



## kingmoe (8. März 2008)

Gestern beim Einkaufen "Ups, was steht denn da hinter dem pinken Kinderrad im Schaufenster...?!"  





Natürlich mit Cantisockeln, wir sind ja in Europa ;-))


----------



## Karakoram95 (8. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Cantisockeln, wir sind ja in Europa ;-))



Das ist jetzt aber ein M Rahmen oder? Und haben den die anderen Zaskar-Käufer Cantisockelaufnahmen?

Bin schwer am überlegen mir vorerst mal den Rahmen zu besorgen , aber in L!

Mfg


----------



## Davidbelize (8. März 2008)

man man man   die zugführung auf dem oberrohr,das geht ja mal garnicht. 
das hätten sie auch seitlich machen können.


----------



## spatzel (8. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> laut nem aufbau bei mtbr ist es 30,9. aber selbst die die ihn bisher haben scheinen hier mit den massen zu geizen - also für mich unverständlich....
> 
> etype ist ne notlösung imho. - du brauchst neben dem _teureren _speziellen umwerfer, der nebenbei auch gerne mal besch**** einzustellen ist, in manchen fällen zb bei alten shimano vierkant BBs auch spezielle lager. oder anders es gab auch spezielle shimano BBs dafür - man geht also seitens shimanos nicht von einer kompabilität mit normalen BBs aus. oder man will en extra yen machen auch möglich.
> 
> ...




....ja, an was dazwischenklemmen hab ich auch schon gedacht.....wird wohl darauf rauslaufen 
tja,was die Stütze angeht, muß ich wohl echt warten, bis das Teilchen vor mir liegt.... 
hat hier ZUFÄLLIG jmd nen schwarzen Zooka in 130/0°/ 1 1/8" oder nen Thomson Elite in den selben Massen daheim rumliegen, und braucht den evtl. nicht mehr? lasst mal hören......


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2008)

Mist, wieso muss das Ding Canti-Sockets haben. Zu einem Classic-Aufbau passt der Rahmen eh nicht, und an einen modernen Aufbau gehören Scheiben.


----------



## kingmoe (8. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mist, wieso muss das Ding Canti-Sockets haben. Zu einem Classic-Aufbau passt der Rahmen eh nicht, und an einen modernen Aufbau gehören Scheiben.



Naja, das Thema haben wir ja nun ausgiebig diskutiert. Aber wenn du wirklich einen Jubi-Rahmen haben willst, dann schau doch mal weltweit. Die aus Übersee sind doch ohne Canti-Sockel


----------



## oldman (9. März 2008)

vermelde: meiner ist da.
Habe das Paket aber in meinem Stress nicht aufmachen können und somit steht das Ding in 700km Entfernung rum und wartet auf mich....


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> vermelde: meiner ist da.
> Habe das Paket aber in meinem Stress nicht aufmachen können und somit steht das Ding in 700km Entfernung rum und wartet auf mich....



diesmal glückwunsch meinerseits  
meiner steht am fussende des betts und kann jederzeit beäugt werden. meine liebste hat dazu zumindest für heute das ok gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. März 2008)

flensburger schrieb:


> Hallo, habe in meinem reissue einen cane creek is 2 eingebaut, gibt es zb. bei HS Bikediscount in Bonn in Version short oder tall. Preise bei 25 - 35 Euro, paßt perfekt, habe die tall Version...
> 
> Gruß flensburger



kann mich einfach nicht mit diesen integrierten Steuersaetzen anfreunden und hoffe immer noch, dass sich das vermeiden lässt. Gibt ja diese Reduzierhülsen für Giant Rahmen, die kamen anno tiptich mal in integrierter Version und ein paar findige Leute haben eine Lösung parat gehabt:







Hier der Text:
Giant AC Headset reducer
These reducers allow the use of a standard headset. It could also fit some other frames that use a intergrated headset.

These also fit the Giant Reign and VTT's.

Sowas gab's mal von Giant, mittlerweile nicht mehr. Meine Quelle ist der bei GTlern allseits beliebte Laden betd.co.uk .

Was sagen die Spezis, kann man so ein paar Ringe in den Rahmen dengeln?

oldman
dernichtintegrierte...


----------



## Davidbelize (11. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> kann mich einfach nicht mit diesen integrierten Steuersaetzen anfreunden und hoffe immer noch, dass sich das vermeiden lässt. Gibt ja diese Reduzierhülsen für Giant Rahmen, die kamen anno tiptich mal in integrierter Version und ein paar findige Leute haben eine Lösung parat gehabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin zwar kein spezi denke aber das es funktionieren sollte.mir fällt auch nichts ein was dagegen spricht.  
so wie ich mich kenne,würde ich es auch so machen.


----------



## Karakoram95 (12. März 2008)

Bestehen denn so große Nachteile wenn man einen integrierten Steuersatz verwendet?
Dachte dass der integrierte Steuersatz nicht so schlecht ist!


----------



## kingmoe (12. März 2008)

Oldman, das ist doch auch ein fauler Kompromiss: Durch das dickere Steuerrohr sieht ein King dann auch blöd aus. Und für was anderes lohnt sich der Aufwand bzw. die Suchedoch nicht. Ich habe das Giant-Zeug seinerzeit nirgends bekommen können...

Irgendwas Passendes rein und damit anfreunden, halten wird das schon.


----------



## Kruko (12. März 2008)

Nur ist das Steuerrohr nicht dick Es wirkt gegenüber den "Serien"-Modellen eher filigran 

Ein King oder ein Hope kann man schon verbauen und es sieht gut aus, vorausgesetzt man bekommt entsprechende Einsatzstücke


----------



## Karakoram95 (12. März 2008)

Kann man solche Einsatzstücke denn nicht anfertigen lassen beim Schlosser?

Und welche Nachteile haben denn jetzt diese integrierten Steuersätze??


----------



## Manni1599 (12. März 2008)

Nachteile haben sie meines Erachtens nach gar keine, Allerdings ist das Erscheinungsbild mit "Normalen" Steuersätzen schöner, das Steuerrohr ist schlanker. und man kann natürlich mit einem King prahlen....


----------



## oldman (12. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nachteile haben sie meines Erachtens nach gar keine, Allerdings ist das Erscheinungsbild mit "Normalen" Steuersätzen schöner, das Steuerrohr ist schlanker. und man kann natürlich mit einem King prahlen....



genau.

achja, erhaeltlich sind diese Reduzierringe bei www.betd.co.uk 
ich werde nach Ostern bestellen. fall jemand vorher bestellt, haenge ich mich sofort dran. 
wenn die dinger nicht passen, kann man den krempel garabntiert als kultteil in der bucht verkaufen...


----------



## spatzel (13. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> genau.
> 
> achja, erhaeltlich sind diese Reduzierringe bei www.betd.co.uk
> ich werde nach Ostern bestellen. fall jemand vorher bestellt, haenge ich mich sofort dran.
> wenn die dinger nicht passen, kann man den krempel garabntiert als kultteil in der bucht verkaufen...



HI,
würd mich dann bei dir dranhängen,eilt bei mir ja auch net.........und probieren geht über studieren,nicht wahr?mal sehen, wie das dann aussieht,weglassen kann man die Dinger dann immer noch.....
cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karakoram95 (13. März 2008)

Hi Leute, habe mir die Mühe gemacht und bei King per Mail nachgefragt was die davon halten einen Reducer mit ihren Steuersätzen zu verwenden!

Als Antwort kam, dass sie es nicht empfehlen würden, denn so ein Ring wäre eine weitere Komponente die den richtigen Sitz der Lager beeinflussen kann und man sich dadurch größere Probleme einheimsen kann.

Also liebe Leute, ich würde mir bei dem Rahmen nicht extra eine Problemstelle machen!

LG, Philipp


----------



## Kint (13. März 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, habe mir die Mühe gemacht und bei King per Mail nachgefragt was die davon halten einen Reducer mit ihren Steuersätzen zu verwenden!
> 
> Als Antwort kam, dass sie es nicht empfehlen würden, denn so ein Ring wäre eine weitere Komponente die den richtigen Sitz der Lager beeinflussen kann und man sich dadurch größere Probleme einheimsen kann.
> 
> ...



hust-perdido-hust....

technisch sehe ich das allerdings genauso. warum der stress, es funtkioniert doch auch so.


----------



## Karakoram95 (13. März 2008)

Was hat es denn mit diesem Perdido auf sich, dieser Steuersatz ist gar nicht erhältlich!

Ich denke man muss halt einfach diesen integrierten verwenden und damit leben!


----------



## Janikulus (13. März 2008)

hab mal nachgewogen: 1870g in L für den 20th. Kann das sein, wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## gt-kolli (13. März 2008)

Hallo!!!!
war da nicht von viel weniger Gewicht die Rede?
hat schon jemand einen M-Rahmen gewogen?
So einen habe ich nämlich bestellt.


----------



## hoeckle (13. März 2008)

1760g M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hab mal nachgewogen: 1870g in L für den 20th. Kann das sein, wie sieht es bei euch aus?



70 Gramm mehr als mein 07er Zaskar Team. Wiegen die Cantisockel so viel?


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> 1760g M



*M ist Dir viel zu klein!*

Der passt mir besser. Ehrlich.


----------



## Janikulus (13. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 70 Gramm mehr als mein 07er Zaskar Team. Wiegen die Cantisockel so viel?



1870g ohne Sockel...


----------



## versus (13. März 2008)

ich will ja nicht den spass am jubi trüben, aber war im vorfeld nicht von ca. *1200 gramm * die rede ???


----------



## hoeckle (13. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *M ist Dir viel zu klein!*
> 
> Der passt mir besser. Ehrlich.


 

 

Der Wandhalterung aber nicht...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

zu lesen waren glaub ich ca. 1300 g, die 1200 g waren auf das Zaskar Carbon Team bezogen...kann mich aber auch täuschen..

Na ist eben ein authentisches Re-Issue....da darf man beim Gewicht nicht vom Original abweichen... und....halten soll er ja auch!

Trotzdem viel Spaß damit Jungs....

VG
Peter



versus schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht den spass am jubi trüben, aber war im vorfeld nicht von ca. *1200 gramm *die rede ???


----------



## kingmoe (13. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *M ist Dir viel zu klein!*
> 
> Der passt mir besser. Ehrlich.



Manni, du weißt, wo du einen in M bekommen könntest


----------



## spatzel (13. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht den spass am jubi trüben, aber war im vorfeld nicht von ca. *1200 gramm * die rede ???



....das ist auch mein stand der Dinge mein 16" 98er cosmic sunrise wiegt 1735 Gramm!Die angegebenen 1200 waren einer der Hauptgründe für die Bestellung......Super,daß man sich so auf Herstellerangaben verlassen kann....


----------



## versus (13. März 2008)

habe mal gesucht:

hier und auch hier  wurdevon 1100gr für M gesprochen


----------



## GTdanni (13. März 2008)

Auch ich will nicht als Meckerer da stehen, aber das schlägt ja dem Fass die Zacken aus der Krone. 

Da sind ja die Gewichtsangaben von Canyon geradezu genau. 

Das haben die Käufer dieses Rahmens sicher nicht verdient. 
Noch dazu wenn man den Preis bedenkt.  

Schade Schade. 


Cu danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> habe mal gesucht:
> 
> hier und auch hier  wurdevon 1100gr für M gesprochen



Sorry, das sind sie Daten, die uns auf der IFMA gesagt wurden.
Enttäuscht sind wir natürlich auch, zumal man ja denken könnte, wenn der Rahmen so leicht ist, auch mal ein echtes Leichtgewicht aufbauen zu können.
Ist einerseits schon schlimm, wenn GT selbst nicht weiß, was sie da zusammenschweißen.


----------



## versus (14. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Sorry, das sind sie Daten, die uns auf der IFMA gesagt wurden.
> Enttäuscht sind wir natürlich auch, zumal man ja denken könnte, wenn der Rahmen so leicht ist, auch mal ein echtes Leichtgewicht aufbauen zu können.
> Ist einerseits schon schlimm, wenn GT selbst nicht weiß, was sie da zusammenschweißen.



das hat um himmels willen nix mit euch zu tun  ! ! !

die 1200gr waren ja überall zu lesen !


----------



## mountymaus (14. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das hat um himmels willen nix mit euch zu tun  ! ! !
> 
> die 1200gr waren ja überall zu lesen !



So habe ich das auch nicht verstanden  .
Wie gesagt, wir sind selbst etwas enttäuscht


----------



## Backfisch (14. März 2008)

Mal ganz im ernst, wie sollte das denn auch gehen? Zumal das Zaskar bezüglich Stabilität einen Ruf zu verlieren hat.

Ich denke mal, 1200g wiegt das Zaskar Carbon.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2008)

Das ist imho schon ein starkes Stück dass die Gewichtsangabe und das tatsächliche Gewicht so weit auseinanderliegen. Wenns nun statt den angesprochenen 1200 g 13 oder 1400 g wären, dann könnte man das noch einigermaßen akzeptieren. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hätte mir so einen in M bestellt um ein einigermaßen leichtes Bike aufzubauen und bekomme dann einfach mal 600 g mehr, dann müsste ich mich fragen, ob ich da noch in High-End Parts investieren sollte. Schade eigentlich. 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Rahmen eine Augenweide. 

Ich möchte auch kein Salz in die Wunde streuen, aber mein 91er Ur-Zassi wiegt in 16'' (was in etwa dem modernen "M" enspricht) um 1800 g.

Mit echt guten, haltbaren Parts bin ich bei ca. 11 Kg fürs komplette Rad inkl. Pedalen. Mit Bologna light Gabel und etwas leichteren Laufrädern (meine sind XT Parallax mit 2 mm Speichen und Mavic 517 Felge) würde ich leicht unter 10 Kg kommen können.


----------



## GT-TEAM (14. März 2008)

ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir als hersteller irgendwo das gewicht kommuniziert haben. hoeckle hat jetzt auch den originalrahmen von der eurobike und ich denke er hat uns das gewicht bereits mitgeteilt.


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2008)

Leute, ich verstehe Euren Unmut schon, aber löst Euch mal von Euren Emotionen und betrachtet das mal mit etwas Abstand.
Welche offizielle schriftliche Aussage des Herstellers und in diesem Fall des deutschen Vertriebs gibt es denn? Auf der Homepage steht nichts (product specs: "may vary by region"), im 2008er Katalog ebenso.
1100 Gramm für einen Alurahmen sind machbar, der andere Gary hat das ja geschafft. Das wird aber mit der Rahmenform bei GT schon recht schwer zu verwirklichen sein und ist dann wirklich die extreme Leichtbauecke.Ach ja, passt dann der Preis noch?
Unabhängig davon wäre es traurig, wenn die 1100 oder 1200 Gramm mündlich erwähnt worden wären.

Aber:
Ihr wolltet die Legende, Ihr habt sie bekommen. Meine 1900 Gramm Legende ist jetzt fast 15 Jahre alt und hat die 30.000km überschritten. Ein 1100 Gramm Rahmen hätte das vermutlich nicht mitgemacht.
Den Rahmen könnt Ihr vermutlich vererben.

(EDIT)
P.S.: Ich hatte den Text angefangen bevor das Posting oberhalb kam. Hab es grad gesehen.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. März 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir als hersteller irgendwo das gewicht kommuniziert haben. hoeckle hat jetzt auch den originalrahmen von der eurobike und ich denke er hat uns das gewicht bereits mitgeteilt.



Wenn ihr kein Gewicht kommuniziert habt, dann weiß ich nicht wo der Händler seine Angaben her hat!!!!

http://www.bike-xtrem.com/products/de/Rahmen/MTB-Rahmen/GT-Zaskar-20th-Anniversary.html

Vorallem sollen die ja den Support übernehmen! 
Ich für meinen Teil bin echt enttäuscht von GT mit dem Rahmen. Was man da alles hört: man bekommt keine Maße für Anbauteile vorab, Gewichtsangaben stimmen nicht und dann hat man gehört das auf dem Karton " Made in Taiwan" steht.
Sorry für die Kritik, aber der Rahmen kostet ja auch 1300
Für das Geld kann man echt mehr erwarten!!!


----------



## Backfisch (14. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Wenn ihr kein Gewicht kommuniziert habt, dann weiß ich nicht wo der Händler seine Angaben her hat!!!!



Vielleicht fragt ihn ja mal jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (14. März 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die Diskussion über das Gewicht nicht nachvollziehen!

Ich glaube einfach nicht, daß das Gewicht für diejenigen hier im Forum und auch mich, daß ausschlaggebende Kriterium war den Rahmen zu bestellen. Bestenfalls wäre es ein Zuckerl gewesen zu den eigentlichen Gründen wie limitierte Anzahl, neuer Zaskarrahmen in Alu mit zeitgemäßer Bremsbefestigung (wenn auch verwässert) u.ä.

Und wenn ich mir ein leichtes Rad aufbauen will, daß auch alltagstauglich sein soll, dann nehme ich entweder Carbon oder Titan. Aber niemals und unter keinen Umständen Alu. 

2ct


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2008)

Ganz ehrlich - ich hatte keine Zweifel als ich das erste mal von 1200 g gelesen habe. Dieses Gewicht sollte auch bei tt machbar sein. Selbst wenn wir sagen, das das Gewicht beim kleinsen (S) Rahmen so sein sollte, sollte das Gewicht beim M ungefÃ¤hr bei 1400 g liegen kÃ¶nnen. Wie gesagt, wir sprechen hier nicht von 08/15 Kinesis, sondern von einem hochwertigen, handgeschweisstem Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2007 fÃ¼r â¬ 1.300,-!

Die Zahl 1200 g ist hier so oft genannt worden, widersprochen wurde hier aber auch nicht seitens GT Deutschland. 

Und nochmal ganz ehrlich - wenn ich das Geld Ã¼brig hÃ¤tte, wÃ¼rde ich mir selbstverstÃ¤ndlich so einen Rahmen kaufen!


----------



## hoeckle (14. März 2008)

Weil´s so schönt passt...



Elevation12 schrieb:


>


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die Zahl 1200 g ist hier so oft genannt worden, widersprochen wurde hier aber auch nicht seitens GT Deutschland.


 das stimmt allerdings.


das gewicht ist egal finde ich.
was nicht egal ist ,ist das der rahmen für mich ne kopie einer legende ist.


es wird ja auch kein flügeltüren daimler mit der alten karosserie plus abs und airbag gebaut.

not my cup of tea.


----------



## hoeckle (14. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdings
> 
> 
> das gewicht ist egal finde ich.
> ...


 
David, da muss ich Dir leider wiedersprechen. Man kann sich nicht selber Kopieren! Apple kann niemals eine Kopie des Macintosh herstellen, es wird immer ein Original sein. 

Und zum Flügeltürer: Der würde sich wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen....


----------



## Karakoram95 (14. März 2008)

Naja von meinen Problemen beim Rahmenkauf will ich garnicht anfangen! Ich hoffe GT Deutschland wird das in angemessener Zeit gerade biegen können! 
Es ist einfach erschütternd was für Patzer bei einem Produkt um EUR 1300 passieren! 

ABER wenn alle Hindernisse zur Seite geräumt sind, dann wird die Freude am Produkt alles andere vergessen machen und ich habe einen Rahmen der mich noch lange begleiten wird.

just my two cent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die Zahl 1200 g ist hier so oft genannt worden, widersprochen wurde hier aber auch nicht seitens GT Deutschland.



Wieso soll GT Deutschland hier jede Vermutung falsifizieren oder verifizieren?

Wenn ein paar Leute im Vorfeld geschrieben hätte, der Rahmen wiegt sensationelle 999g und GT Deutschland hätte dies nicht bestätigt oder verneint, hättet ihr es dann geglaubt?


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2008)

Beim oben genannten Händler wird sogar von 1100 g gesprochen. Kriegt der seine Rahmen vom Schwarzmarkt oder woher? 

Oder sind das Fakes? 

So langsam glaube ich, das hier alles bejubelt werden soll, aber wenn man mal kritisch nachfragt, wendet man sich beleidigt ab. 

Meine Meinung.

Manni


----------



## Deleted 5247 (14. März 2008)

Na, jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz: Bei 1100g müssen doch selbst beim größten Fanatiker die Alarmglocken schrillen - so einen Wert bringt selbst gestandene Carbon-Rahmenbauer ins Schwitzen.


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2008)

So, wer empfindlich ist geht jetzt mal rasch weiter zum nächsten Posting.

Wie GT Team klar sagte hat sich wohl offiziell keiner auf 1100 oder 1200 Gramm festgelegt.
Wenn ein Händler meint 1100 Gramm angeben zu müssen können die Kunden später nachmessen und ggfs. rückabwickeln (zugesicherte Produkteigenschaft).

Manchmal wundere ich mich schon über die vorhandene "Gläubigkeit".
1100 Gramm/1200 Gramm, meine Güte! Schaut mal beim Storck auf die Website, der gilt ja nicht zu unrecht als "Grosserienleichtbauer".
Hier, Rebellion 1.0. Gewicht 1070 Gramm. Preis: 2699 EUR (Rahmen).
Und dann soll ein 1200 Gramm Alurahmen aus einer 500er Kleinserie für 1400 EUR über den Tisch gehen?

Darf ich euch demnächst meinen Gebrauchtwagen verkaufen?

[und jetzt bin ich wieder brav]


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2008)

Nur mal ein Beispiel: http://www.radsport-bornmann.de/

Luzifer Scandium Alu rahmen. 1200 g bei 16''

Ein Bekannter von mir hat den in 18'', KEINE 1300 g. Gemessen!

Preis : Keine 400 Euro.

Kein Gt, nicht handgeschweisst, nicht aus Amerika. Klar.

Aber nich gleich immer sagen geht nich, gibt es nicht!


----------



## versus (14. März 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Wenn ein paar Leute im Vorfeld geschrieben hätte, der Rahmen wiegt sensationelle 999g und GT Deutschland hätte dies nicht bestätigt oder verneint, hättet ihr es dann geglaubt?



HALLOOOOO???

*wer* hat denn das gewicht auf der ifma wohl mitgeteilt ?
wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass der o. g. händler sich das identische gewicht ausgedacht hat ?


----------



## oldman (14. März 2008)

bin darüber enttäuscht, dass es mal wieder in die hose gegangen ist. da wird man wohl etwas an der aussenwirkung des unternehmens arbeiten muessen. 

allerdings bin ich nicht sonderlich ueberrascht - und das ist fuer mich persoenlich das unangenehmste.
haette mich eigentlich gerne angenehm ueberraschen lassen wollen. 

so bleibt alles beim alten. und irgendwann ruft gt deutschland die jungs im ibc an und laesst hier das forum mal durchkehren, die haelfte rausloeschen, alles schoen gleichschalten, dann kann ja mal wieder was positives nach usa berichten  (a la "wer nicht fuer uns ist, ist gegen uns").

so long


----------



## Kint (14. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> HALLOOOOO???
> 
> *wer* hat denn das gewicht auf der ifma wohl mitgeteilt ?
> wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass der o. g. händler sich das identische gewicht ausgedacht hat ?




vor allem in anbetracht der tatsache dass der händler selbst nicht wiess was sein l rahmne wiegt :



elbean schrieb:


> hallo, habe hier noch einen hinweis auf einen der begehrten zaskar 20th anniversary rahmen gefunden. ist wohl aber ein einzelstück...
> 
> http://www.bike-xtrem.com/product_in...niversary.html




zitat dessen hp :
"
# IS 2000 Disc Aufnahme und Canti-Sockel (anders als abgebildet!)
*# Rahmengrösse L (50cm)*
# Drei Sticker Sets 
"



elbean schrieb:


> Hat den Rahmen in Größe "L" nun mal jemand nachgewogen und das tatsächliche Gewicht herausbekommen?




aber ich kann mich cleinde nur voll und ganz und in jedem punkt anschliesssen. wer ernsthaft auf das gute kilo gesetzt hat war sicherlich blauäugig. floidacroid hat mit seiner carbon vermutung recht und manni : scandium ist kein alu. - bzw scandium ist alu mit eingebautem MHD. das willst du nicht wirklich fahren. 

*
Meine 1900 Gramm Legende ist jetzt fast 15 Jahre alt und hat die 30.000km überschritten. Ein 1100 Gramm Rahmen hätte das vermutlich nicht mitgemacht.Den Rahmen könnt Ihr vermutlich vererben.*

das ist für mich der ausschlaggebende punkt. aber ich hab das geld auch nicht investiert. insofern hab ich leicht reden. solte das gewicht auf den messen aber so kommuniziert worden sein - fänd ich das auch ein starkes stück. das wars von mir dazu.


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2008)

Der nette Mensch, der uns die Gewichte auf der IFMA mitgeteilt hat, war Rainer Gerdes von GT.

siehe auch: hier

Und wenn man sich nicht auf solche Aussagen verlassen kann, ist das traurig.

Den Rahmen hätte ich auch mit 1700 gr bestellt. Ist aber trotzdem sehr ärgerlich!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (14. März 2008)

Nun auch nochmal mein Senf. Bin zwar nicht betroffen, aber:

Es spricht nicht für die interne Unternehmenskommunikation (zwischen Mutter und GT Deutschland), dass man im Vorfeld weder Geometrie und Stützenmaß weiß. Es spricht ebenso nicht dafür, dass bei der Messe ein Wert von XXXX an den Verbraucher weitergegeben wird, wenn man es scheinbar gar nicht weiß. Wenn man es nicht weiß, muss man das dann auch so sagen, und keine Mutmaßungen in Umlauf (an den Kunden) bringen, die ja gutgläubig als Herstellerangabe interpretiert werden. Auch wenn (wir alle) die internen Vorgänge nicht kennen, sondern eben nur in diesem Einzelfall: da muss sich dringend etwas ändern bei GT. GT Deutschland mache ich da auch keinen Vorwurf; was soll man machen, wenn die Mutter schweigt? Allerdings dürfte das zukünftig, wenn es so bleibt, mit echten Schwierigkeiten verbunden sein. Carbonrahmen, re-issue etc. Man möchte hier keinen Baumarktkunden bedienen, sondern sich sicher in dem (margenstarken) Premiumsegement positionieren. 

Warum haben wir hier im Forum "blind" den Rahmen bestellt?
Weil wir Freaks sind, GT lieben und der Marke vertrauen schenken.
Bestellt sich ein normal begabter Interessent, der GT nicht so kennt, aber durch Design oder was auch immer hierauf aufmerksam wurde, ohne Geodaten etc. einen Rahmen? Nö. Da muss dringend an der internen Kommunikation gearbeitet werden. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, ob sich dieses Dilemma auch bei z.B. den aktuellen Serienmodellen abspielt. Der "normale" Kunde vergleicht; er kauft nicht die Katze im Sack (die Zeiten gab es mal, sind aber vorbei).

just my EUR 1.300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (14. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der nette Mensch, der uns die Gewichte auf der IFMA mitgeteilt hat, war Rainer Gerdes von GT.
> 
> siehe auch: hier



Wann sagt er da das Gewicht?


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wann sagt er da das Gewicht?



Habe ich nicht behauptet, dass er es im Video sagt . 

Ich wollte viel mehr darauf hinweisen, dass es jemand war, der das Ganze auch in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert hat. Also kein kleiner Angestellter


----------



## Backfisch (14. März 2008)

Ach so, ich dachte ich hab was an den Ohren und überhöre das immer.

Ich finde das alles seltsam, ich hab hier viel über den Rahmen gelesen (*träum*), aber das mit den 1200g ist mir nicht aufgefallen, es hätte mich auch stark gewundert. Das 20th war für mich ein Retro-Rahmen und keine neue Sensation auf dem Leichtbaumarkt. Und wenn man an Gussets, Cantisockel und das TT denkt, und dass ein Zaskar vor allem stabil sein muss und immer so beworben wurde (Sprünge, Trial...) - wie käme man auf die Idee, 1200g auch nur annähernd für möglich zu halten? (soll kein Angriff sein)


----------



## zaskar-le (14. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> wie käme man auf die Idee, 1200g auch nur annähernd für möglich zu halten? (soll kein Angriff sein)



Sehe ich genauso. So richtig dran geglaubt hat das hier wahrscheinlich sowieso niemand. Aber wie ja schon gesagt wurde: die Differenz ist einfach zu heftig. Und der gewöhnliche Verbraucher hat vielleicht nicht den Background wie wir und zweifelt insgeheim am angegebenen Gewicht. Es geht einfach nicht, sowas zur Messe in den Umlauf zu bringen. Denn nicht nur wir Bekloppten haben den Rahmen gekauft - auch einige "gewöhnliche" Verbraucher. Hier gehts nur ums Prinzip, und da hat GT kommunikativen Verbesserungsbedarf.

Losgelöst davon: toller Rahmen, keine Frage.
Aber das drumherum muss besser werden, Sondermodell hin oder her.


----------



## alecszaskar (14. März 2008)

mich ärgert nicht das Gewicht! 

Aber:

Die Cantisockel und die fehlenden Blindverschlüsse
Der Aufkleber "Made in Taiwan" auf dem Karton
Sind dort die Gummikugeln billiger?? 
Das fehlende Centerfold vom Schweißer

Warum hat GT dem europäischen Markt ein Modell vorgeführt, welches hier nicht verkauft wird?
Stattdessen bekommt man hier die "trau keinem Hosenträger,nimm noch nen Gürtel dazu" Version verkauft.
Ohne wäre doch der Rahmen in Richtung Wunschgewicht gegangen.

Optisch finde ich die Zugverlegung auf dem Oberrohr zum heulen.

Das Gewicht meines L Größe Rahmens beträgt übrigens exakt 1800 gr.
Nachgemessen auf einer Post geeichten digitalen Porto-Waage.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich die Zugverlegung auf dem Oberrohr zum heulen.




  du sprichst mir aus der seele.


----------



## versus (14. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Die Cantisockel und die fehlenden Blindverschlüsse
> 
> Warum hat GT dem europäischen Markt ein Modell vorgeführt, welches hier nicht verkauft wird?
> Stattdessen bekommt man hier die "trau keinem Hosenträger,nimm noch nen Gürtel dazu" Version verkauft.
> Ohne wäre doch der Rahmen in Richtung Wunschgewicht gegangen.



sehe ich nicht so! 
ich bin sicher es gibt genug leute, die das jubi-zaskar mit v-brakes aufbauen wollen (damit es schön leicht wird  )

und ohne cantisockel sparst du vielleicht 80 gramm, oder habe ich dich da falsch verstanden?



p.s. trag mal deine bikes HIER ein, oder hast du schon ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ja alle wissen hab ich keinen 20th gekauft. Habe ja oben schon geschrieben, dass dat Ding halten muss! Und wenn ein Zaskar Carbon 1200g wiegen soll, dann sollte hier allen klar sein, dass das wahrscheinlich mit dem Aluteil schwer zu toppen sein sollte!

ABER: Kommunikation ist Alles!

Wenn ich es schon nicht genannt bekomme von MAMA Unternehmen, dann sollte man schon wenigstens mitteilen, dass die kursierenden Gewichtsangaben unbestätigt sind und abweichen können. Und wenn GT Team immer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass hier die besten Kunden weilen, die informationen (und Rahmen und Teile und Räder) aufsaugen wie der vielzitierte Schwamm, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr....

Da ich vor hatte mir im Euro Ausland nen Zaskar Carbon Team zu holen werd ich wohl meine Waage mitnehmen....

Ist nur meine Meinung und jeder darf eine andere haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VG
Peter


----------



## hoeckle (14. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> mich ärgert nicht das Gewicht!
> 
> Aber:
> 
> ...


 



GT-TEAM schrieb:


> der rahmen auf der eurobike war ein muster. der rahmen aus der serie kommt auf vielfachen wunsch unserer deutschen gt-fans als disc / v-brake version. no more ecxuses! mit gt auf in die zukunft.


 
Das war bekannt, warum also bestellt???



hoeckle schrieb:


> Gilt das für alle 500 oder nur die deutschen 80 ? Eine Serie in der Serie? Zwar noch exclusiver aber mir ist Disc only ausreichend.... Ansonsten wäre der Look echt Schei$$e... Cantisockel und IS... Kennt ihr die Sequenz aus "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" wo Henry Fonda grob gesagt folgenden Satz von sich gibt, bevor er eine arme Sau ins jenseits befördert: "Wie soll ich jemandem trauen der nicht seinen eigenen Hosenträgern traut..." Und Peng eine Kugel durch die Gürtelschnalle schiesst....
> 
> Ich würde dann das Austellungsstück nehmen...


 
Das hatten wir auch schon!


Und mach mal ein Foto von dem Aufkleber, auf meinem Karton ist keiner! Dann kann Tom mir einen machen...

Das fehlende Zertifikat hast Du bestimmt schon angemahnt, oder? Centerfolds gibt´s woanders

Zum Glück eicht das Eichamt und nicht die Post...  

Ansonsten zu dem ganzen Thema:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (14. März 2008)

Wer bist Du? Warum soll ich für Dich ein Foto machen?
Glaubst Du mir das etwas nicht?
Warum ich mit trotzdem einen gekauft habe?
Geht Dich zwar nichts an, aber schon mal auf meinen Namen gelunzt?

Das mit der Waage erkläre ich Dir gerne per PN  

Die Ironie an dem Begriff Centerfold ist Dir anscheinend verborgen geblieben.
Ich verzichte gerne auf das Foto des Schweißers.
Allerdings sollte das dann so nicht beworben werden.

@versus: mach ich....


----------



## Davidbelize (14. März 2008)

ey leute.............................................................................wir sind hier nicht im classik-forum


----------



## hoeckle (14. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Die Ironie an dem Begriff Centerfold ist Dir anscheinend verborgen geblieben.


 
Da scheinen wir uns ja dann zu Treffen...


----------



## alecszaskar (14. März 2008)

ich wollte gewiss keinen Unfrieden stiften  

Hoeckle kriegt sein Foto am Montag und ich lasse mir Blindkappen für die Cantisockel machen.

Kaufe ja auch schon kräftig Teile, damit ich zu meinem 40th das 20th fahren kann!
@versus: gemacht! 
Zwischenstand: 240 / 115


----------



## SuperEva (14. März 2008)

Ist schon komisch dass mein 2001 Zaskar Team mit Easton Rohren um die 1450 gramm in grösse L wiegt. Dazu musss ich auch noch sagen dass dieser Rahmen nicht mehr so Bocksteif ist wie die älteren 1800 gramm Modelle. Bei meinem 1996 Modell bekomme bei jeder Wurzel einen Schlag in den Rücken was beim 2001 nicht so der Fall ist, ein Genuss.
Jetzt bin ich wirklich froh dass ich mir den Jubi-Zaskar nicht gekauft habe, musste wirklich mit mir selbst Kämpfen ihn nicht zu kaufen. 

Vieleicht kommt ja nächstes Jahr ein Xizang Re-issue


----------



## kingmoe (15. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> ...und ich lasse mir Blindkappen für die Cantisockel machen.



Wenn es keine Spezialanfertigung sein soll, bekommst du die auch bei Rose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (15. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Spezialanfertigung sein soll, bekommst du die auch bei Rose.



Und selbst wenn es etwas exotischer werden soll mit den Blindkappen - Hope bietet welche an in schön bunt eloxiert. Eine Seite ist Blindkappe, die andere hat gleich eine Führung für Disk Leitungen mit drin. Kosten glaub 10 oder 15 Euro das paar (gibts für Gabeln und Rahmen, also äääh.... M8 und M10?).


----------



## alecszaskar (15. März 2008)

danke für die Tipps  

Die Hope Leitungsführungen habe ich schon entdeckt und bestellt.


----------



## kingmoe (15. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> danke für die Tipps
> 
> Die Hope Leitungsführungen habe ich schon entdeckt und bestellt.



Ich fahre die vorne, die Leitungen sind schön einfach einzuhängen und halten super


----------



## gnss (17. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich die Zugverlegung auf dem Oberrohr zum heulen.



Mag vielleicht nicht so schön aussehen, aber beim Tragen ist diese Art der Zugverlegung deutlich bequemer.


----------



## alecszaskar (17. März 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht nicht so schön aussehen, aber beim Tragen ist diese Art der Zugverlegung deutlich bequemer.



Das ist natürlich ein Argument  
Mir ist allerdings das fahren wichtiger, weshalb ich beim "tragen" gerne Kompromisse eingehe  

@hoeckle:


----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

7.1kg


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2008)

@aleczaskar

Danke! Das ist natürlich blöd... Aber handelt sich ja nur um den Versandaufkleber und ist mit Sicherheit nur ein Fehler des Erstellers....   


Hoffe ich jetzt mal...


----------



## alecszaskar (17. März 2008)

bin ich etwa der einzige, dessen Karton mit diesem Aufkleber garniert wurde??


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> bin ich etwa der einzige, dessen Karton mit diesem Aufkleber garniert wurde??



Ne, ich kenne da noch so ein bis zwei Kartons.....


----------



## alecszaskar (17. März 2008)

M ist also netto 100 gr. leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> M ist also netto 100 gr. leichter



Das kann man so nicht sagen.....


----------



## oldman (17. März 2008)

moin,
habe auch so einen "made in Taiwan" Aufkleber dran. Im Prinzip ist es wurscht, on in USA oder Taiwan geschweisst.
Allerdings wurden diese Rahmen ausdrücklich als "Made in USA" hochgelobt, was ja auch teilweise den Preis "rechtfertigt".

Wenn jetzt die Dinger NICHT aus USA sind, dann ist das imho eine interessante Konstellation.... da muss ich doch mal mit nem Spezialisten telefonieren. 
........


----------



## Bastieeeh (17. März 2008)

Kann es nicht sein, dass nur der Karton in Taiwan hergestellt wurde? Aber vermutlich ist Taiwan nicht wirklich als Kartonlieferant prädestiniert, sondern in dem Fall eher aufgrund der Expertise in der Metallverarbeitung...


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2008)

Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt, ich dachte das Zertifikat bestätigt doch den Schweißer, oder?

Also, wenn da jetzt nich "Feng Shui" drauf steht, dann ist zumindest davon auszugehen, dass er in den USA geschweisst worden ist, oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ne, ich kenne da noch so ein bis zwei Kartons.....



Wieso ist da eigentlich der M schwerer als der L?


----------



## cleiende (17. März 2008)

Grundsätzlich gilt: "Made in" ist SEHR wichtig was Verzollung angeht. Das bestimmt das Ursprungsland. Allerdings steht die volle Wahrheit immer in den Frachtpapieren, nicht auf dem Karton.
Ich vermute allerdings oldman geht der Sache schon nach.


----------



## oldman (17. März 2008)

moin,

hat einer mal Adressdaten von GT Deutschland, nebst Namen unseres Betreuers GT Team?
danke


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt, ich dachte das Zertifikat bestätigt doch den Schweißer, oder?
> 
> Also, wenn da jetzt nich "Feng Shui" drauf steht, dann ist zumindest davon auszugehen, dass er in den USA geschweisst worden ist, oder?





  Vielleicht war das auch ein Amerikaner in Taiwan


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2008)

@cleiende

Ja das ist bestimmt richtig, ABER es ist zwar schon lange her, mir ist jedoch, daß es für das "Made in" nicht so wichtig ist, wo etwas gefertigt wird, sondern wo die Endmontage stattfindet. Sprich, GT hat die Rahmen bei sich in USA geschweisst und dann die ganze Charge nach Taiwan verfrachtet und da dann verpacken und bekleben lassen. Das gab´s dann von den Taiwanesen bestimmt auch günstiger als in den Staaten eine Kleinserie Kartons und Decalsätze herstellen zu lassen... So nach dem Motto" Du wir machen da nächstes Jahr..., könnt ihr nicht...., dafür....."  
Und schon ist das ganze Made in Taiwan. Und der letztendlich wichtige Sticker findet sich am Unterrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2008)

ich habs.......
taiwan gehört zu amerika.


----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

gt schickt die rahmen nach taiwan, um dort die bapper draufmachen zu lassen ???
na ich weiss ja nicht...


----------



## planetsmasher (17. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> gt schickt die rahmen nach taiwan, um dort die bapper draufmachen zu lassen ???
> na ich weiss ja nicht...


 
sorry wenn ich Dich entäuschen muss, aber da ich beruflich viel damit zu tun habe, kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass das alles andere als unwahrscheinlich ist.
Wenn Otto-Normal-Verbraucher wüsste was so alles kreuz und quer über den Globus verschickt wird...
Das wollt Ihr gar nicht wissen. Aber Logistik kommt ja auch nicht von Logik.

Gruss ausm Hafen

Marcus


----------



## maatik (17. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> gt schickt die rahmen nach taiwan, um dort die bapper draufmachen zu lassen ???
> na ich weiss ja nicht...



Kommt mir auch komisch vor. 

PS: Bei meinem Carbon Zassi steht jedenfalls "Made in Taiwan" direkt drauf(versteckt unterm Innenlager), da hab ichs wenigstens weiss auf schwarz


----------



## cleiende (17. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @cleiende
> 
> Ja das ist bestimmt richtig, ABER es ist zwar schon lange her, mir ist jedoch, daß es für das "Made in" nicht so wichtig ist, wo etwas gefertigt wird, sondern wo die Endmontage stattfindet. Sprich, GT hat die Rahmen bei sich in USA geschweisst und dann die ganze Charge nach Taiwan verfrachtet und da dann verpacken und bekleben lassen. Das gab´s dann von den Taiwanesen bestimmt auch günstiger als in den Staaten eine Kleinserie Kartons und Decalsätze herstellen zu lassen... So nach dem Motto" Du wir machen da nächstes Jahr..., könnt ihr nicht...., dafür....."
> Und schon ist das ganze Made in Taiwan. Und der letztendlich wichtige Sticker findet sich am Unterrohr...



Das stimmt wohl. Ich habe früher nur Rohstoffe verzollt, da gab es keine wertsteigernde Veredelung/Montage bevor das Zeug in D ankam.
"Hoffen wir das Beste lieber Leser"


----------



## Muckelchen (17. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ne, ich kenne da noch so ein bis zwei Kartons.....



Moin!

Wartet doch erstmal auf eine Antwort von GT-Team oder Oldman ab.
Nicht immer gleich Beschuldigen / Verdächtigen (ja ich weiß es ist bis jetzt nicht alles Bestens für die Besitzer gelaufen).
Man hat vielleicht nur vergessen, oder auch nicht bedacht, das "Made in Taiwan"( eventuell ein Standart-Versand-Aufkleber! ) zu ändern / entfernen.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wartet doch erstmal auf eine Antwort von GT-Team oder Oldman ab.
> Nicht immer gleich Beschuldigen / Verdächtigen (ja ich weiß es ist bis jetzt nicht alles Bestens für die Besitzer gelaufen).
> ...



HABE ICH JEMANDEN BESCHULDIGT????
Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass hier auch so zwei Kartons "rumstehen".....


----------



## Muckelchen (17. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> HABE ICH JEMANDEN BESCHULDIGT????
> Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass hier auch so zwei Kartons "rumstehen".....



STOP!!!

Ich wollte damit keinem auf die Füße treten oder sonstiges - bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Sollte das so rüber kommen tut es mir Leid. 
Ich habe mir nur diese Bild ausgeliehen (hoffe das ist kein Problem) um meine Vermutung zu verdeutlichen (Standart-Versand-Aufkleber).

M.


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2008)

PEACE... (obwohl das mit der folgenden Buchstabenkombi eher ein paradoxon ist)


----------



## Backfisch (17. März 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Wenn Otto-Normal-Verbraucher wüsste was so alles kreuz und quer über den Globus verschickt wird...
> Das wollt Ihr gar nicht wissen. Aber Logistik kommt ja auch nicht von Logik.



Ich sach nur "Nordseekrabben"!


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> STOP!!!
> 
> Ich wollte damit keinem auf die Füße treten oder sonstiges - bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Sollte das so rüber kommen tut es mir Leid.
> Ich habe mir nur diese Bild ausgeliehen (hoffe das ist kein Problem) um meine Vermutung zu verdeutlichen (Standart-Versand-Aufkleber).
> ...



OKI.....das Bild allein ist nicht das Problem. 
Bild und Text zusammen..... eher  

IST GESCHICHTE


----------



## Muckelchen (17. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> OKI.....das Bild allein ist nicht das Problem.
> Bild und Text zusammen..... eher
> 
> IST GESCHICHTE



DITO


----------



## planetsmasher (17. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich sach nur "Nordseekrabben"!


Stimmt. Die sind das Paradebeispiel schlechthin. Das lässt sich aber beliebig fortsetzen.
Für meinen Job ist das natürlich prima.  Aber manchmal muss man sich einfach nur noch wundern.


----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

tja, ich hätte halt angenommen, dass man einfacher die decals in ein umschlägchen steckt und die von taiwan nach usa schickt - wie naiv von mir


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die sind das Paradebeispiel schlechthin. Das lässt sich aber beliebig fortsetzen.
> Für meinen Job ist das natürlich prima. Aber manchmal muss man sich einfach nur noch wundern.


 
So Ende der 80er half ich einem Freund, der Biologie studierte, im Zuge seiner Diplomarbeit, Kellerasseln entlang des Inntal´s und der Höhenlinien zu sammeln. Hat Spaß gemacht, da wir das nützliche mit dem angenehmen verbanden und immer anständige Motoradtouren dabei gefahren sind. Die Asseln wurden dann verdampft und die Schadstoffe gemessen die sich in Ihnen gesammelt hatten. Bei einer Pause im Biergarten zeigte er mir dann offizielle Papiere was und wieviel hin und her gekarrt wird (Österreich damals noch nicht EU). Mir war dann mal kurzzeitig schlecht... (nein nicht vom Bier) 

BTW: Frankenmetropole hat nen Hafen? Dachte denibt´s nur in Hamburch..


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> DITO



Beim nächsten GT-Treffen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (17. März 2008)

Oder das Wochenende nach Ostern. Dann sind wir in Escheburg


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Oder das Wochenende nach Ostern. Dann sind wir in Escheburg



Stimmt, da gibt es auch wieder ein kleines GT-Treffen... 
Aber Jörg, musst Du denn alles verraten???


----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Stimmt, da gibt es auch wieder ein kleines GT-Treffen...
> Aber Jörg, musst Du denn alles verraten???



Ja genau! Sonst müssen wir wieder Eintritt kassieren, das Riesenrad aufbauen, Die Bratwurstbuden..... 

btw, was bringt ihr fur Räder mit (H&M)?

Weil Sonntag wollte ich, wenns irgend geht, mit euch zum Klassiktreff in die HaBe's.

PS: H&M = gt-*H*eini *&* *M*ountymaus


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja genau! Sonst müssen wir wieder Eintritt kassieren, das Riesenrad aufbauen, Die Bratwurstbuden.....
> 
> btw, was bringt ihr fur Räder mit (H&M)?
> 
> ...





Ähm, ist es weit zum Klassiktreffen?
Was wollen wir am Samstag fahren??
Den Karakoram ganz ohne Federgabel..... Wie gesagt, der Samstag ist entscheidend. Du weißt der Forumshund braucht auch ein wenig Platz im Kombi.....


----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Den Karakoram ganz ohne Federgabel.....
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

Ohhhh, eine Runde Mitleid.......


----------



## planetsmasher (17. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> BTW: Frankenmetropole hat nen Hafen? Dachte denibt´s nur in Hamburch..


 
Und wie wir sowat haben. Das Zeug das da in Hamburch anlandet muss ja irgendwie ins Hinterland kommen. Und dafür haben wir nen kleinen aber feinen Hafen (der natürlich für nen Hamburger völlig indiskutabel ist). Und ein Terminal. 

BTW: Also ich war Ende der Achtziger noch in der Schule


----------



## Kint (17. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich sach nur "Nordseekrabben"!



um das mal allen zu erschliessen :

in der nordsee gefangene krabben werden zb vom fangort in den niederlanden per lkw nach afrika ( vornehmlich marokko) gefahren dort gepult (= geschält) und dann zum verpacken zurück nach den niederlande gefahren um dann per lkw wieder über europa geflutet zu werden. ist immer noch kostengünstiger als die anschaffung von pulmaschinen oder das handpulen in den niedrlanden. 

was das für europäische arbeitsplätze, die luft und umweltverschmutzung und nicht zuletzt das lohnniveau der entwicklungsländer bedeutet darf man beim nächsten supermarktbesuch gerne mal überdenken. 

soviel zur theorie des kleberklebens in Taiwan. ich denke es ist aber durchaus auch möglich, dass die kleber vorgedruckt und durchnumeriert von der rolle kommen, per thermodruck der rahmen bzw individuelle angaben aufgedruckt wird und druffgeklebt wird. wie gesagt letzendlich ist das frachtpapier entscheidend. 

dutschland überdenkt übrigens gerade die einführung von strafzöllen auf taiwan bikes und parts - in dem sinne nicht unerwähnenswert ist dass man aufpassen sollte welche angaben zum produktionsland ein Verkäufer macht. bei mir ist da mal eine sendung mit in den usa ersteigerten parts bei denen der verkäufer netterweise - made in taiwan - draufgeschrieben hatte in die nähere überprüfung gerutscht. das kann nach hinten losgehen wenn man plötzlich statt der 23,7 % abgaben 60 - 70 % zahlen soll...


----------



## GTdanni (17. März 2008)

Und für die, die nun den Rahmen schon haben. (egal wo gefertigt) 

Hier die Ultimative Bremse. (das meine ich ernsthaft) 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-HS33-Brem...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und für die, die nun den Rahmen schon haben. (egal wo gefertigt)
> 
> Hier die Ultimative Bremse. (das meine ich ernsthaft)
> 
> ...


 
Ja und dann noch das 20th XO Schaltwerk... Hab ich auch schon durchgedacht, aber wieder verworfen. Für meinen Geschmack too much und wenn dann Scheibenbremsen...

2ct


----------



## cleiende (17. März 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und für die, die nun den Rahmen schon haben. (egal wo gefertigt)
> 
> Hier die Ultimative Bremse. (das meine ich ernsthaft)
> 
> ...



Na ja, die letzten zwei, klar doch. Vielleicht in dem Laden?
Dennoch korrekt, die 20th Anniversary passt gut auf glänzendes Alu oder gar TITAN. S.u.





Die hat mit der Stahlflex und Montage klar weniger als das "lass Dich sofort ausnehmen"-Angebot in der Bucht gekostet.

Und wenn irgendwer meint daß das Rad geputzt werden sollte - PN, dann darfst Du vorbeikommen und es säubern


----------



## oldman (17. März 2008)

so, ich habe mal auf mtbr.com einen thread zum Thema Herstellungsland aufgemacht.
Ich hoffe, es hat keiner was dagegen, dass ich 2 Bilder aus diesem Thread verlinkt habe*, schliesslich sollen die amerikanischen Kollegen mal was zum Staunen haben.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4222241#post4222241

Vielleicht rührt sich ja jemand bei GT USA, meine Kontaktaufnahme mit GT Team ist bislang unbeantwortet.... 





*sollte die Verlinkung unerwünscht sein,lösche ich die Links umgehend


----------



## Stemmel (18. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja genau! Sonst müssen wir wieder Eintritt kassieren, das Riesenrad aufbauen, Die Bratwurstbuden.....



Haben wir doch schon, schaut hier: http://www.hamburgerdom.de/  

Daggi


----------



## Karakoram95 (18. März 2008)

Soviel zum Thema "high-end" Produkt und sorgfältige Verarbeitung!

Habe heut meinen Rahmen erhalten und abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass GT Deutschland mein Zertifikat, die zusätzlichen Aufkleber und die Sockelschrauben "verlegt" hat, ist nun ein Aufkleber total schief, an den Ausfallenden war schon ein Schnellspanner montiert und ob die Steuersatzaufnahme in Ordnung ist bezweifle ich ebenfalls





















Darf ein Produkt um diesen Preis, SO geliefert werden?


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2008)

Ach du Schei...., wie schlecht sind denn die Aufkleber?

Das Steuerrohr sieht nicht gut aus!

Traurig.

Ich glaube, ich würde ausrasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Darf ein Produkt um diesen Preis, SO geliefert werden?



Nööö...


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2008)

Auch wenn er wunderschön ist, aber dieses Produkt entwickelt sich anscheinend mehr und mehr zur Farce.

mfg


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. März 2008)

Ich würde den Rahmen dem Händler wiedergeben und mein Geld verlangen! 
Hört sich schon komisch an das Zertifikat & Aufkleber verlegt sind 
Ist echt traurig!!!


----------



## Karakoram95 (18. März 2008)

Okay, hatte gerade den zuständigen bei GT an der Strippe, der wird sich um die Angelegenheit kümmern!

So ins blaue hinaus meinte er, dass das Steuerrohr gut aussieht, wird sich aber noch erkundigen und mir bescheid geben! 

Die Aufkleber sind wahrlich schlecht geklebt, meint er und wird schauen was er machen kann! 

Beim Schnellspannerabdruck ist er sich nicht sicher, ob GT nicht die Rahmen vor Auslieferung testet! Haben die anderen Besitzer denn AUCH einen Schnellspannerabdruck??



Wenigstens funktioniert die Kundenbetreuung 1A, dafür Danke ich !!

Aber die Verarbeitung scheint echt schlecht ausgeführt zu sein!


my 2 cent


----------



## Janikulus (18. März 2008)

den schiefen Aufkleber habe ich auch! War wohl der gleiche Kleber... sieht schon peinlich aus.

An der Disk Aufnahme hat es bei mir eine kleine Delle, nicht weiter schlimm da dort der Sitz eh nachgefräst wird.

Ein Tretlager kann ich ohne Nachfräsen auch nicht montieren, da kann jeder Metall Lehrling am ersten Tag besser drehen.

Das Steuerrohr hat ebenfalls eine kleine Delle, ganz unten, auch nicht so schlimm die kann ich gerade klopfen, aber den Steuersatz bekomm ich so nicht rein.

Aber mal ehrlich ob in Taiwan oder USA geklebt und verpackt wurde ich mir echt egal, aber Qualität ist das nicht.

So genug gemault, aber langsam bin ich echt enttäuscht.

edit: Abdrücke von Schnellspannern habe ich nicht


----------



## GT-Man (18. März 2008)

Vielleicht wurde der Rahmen am Hinterbau für einen Verarbeitungsschritt fixiert. Aber schön sieht das nicht unbedingt aus. Ich habe meinen Rahmen bisher nur angezahlt und bin ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich nicht vom Kauf zurücktrete, denn 
1. habe ich für einen "made in USA"-Rahmen bezahlt (daher war ich auch bereit, diesen teuren Preis zu akzeptieren, bei einem billiger gefertigten "Taiwan-Modell" jedoch nicht) und 
2. ist der Rahmen in diesem Zustand mangelhaft, was eigentlich bedeutet, dass der Hersteller den Mangel beheben muss, da das Produkt für seinen Verwendungszweck so nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Wäre doch nicht zuviel verlangt, dass man eine Endkontrolle vor der Auslieferung macht.
Ist zwar vielleicht etwas kleinkariert, aber für den Preis erwarte ich Qualität und sei es nur bei dem Aufkleber! Ich hoffe, dass GT hier mal eine Stellungnahme abgibt.


----------



## planetsmasher (18. März 2008)

tja ich schätze das 9 jährige mädchen im taiwanesischen sweat shop, dass mit den aufklebern betraut war. braucht wohl ne brille. aber nur noch 237 Jahre arbeiten, dann kann sie sich die schon leisten. 

mal unabhängig vom made in taiwan - der rahmen so wie er ist, ist ja wohl nen mittelgroßer skandal. wie ist er denn bei den anderen käufern angekommen? vielleicht ist es ja "nur" ein montagsrahmen. für den betrofffenen nat. kein trost. 
und gt-team macht sich hier auch rar...


----------



## zaskar-le (18. März 2008)

Ich bin ja eigentlich immer vorsichtig mit etwaig voreiligen Schlüssen, bin aber doch jetzt langsam etwas enttäuscht.

Die Aufkleber sind -mit Verlaub- das Letzte. Wäre da für diesen Preis nicht eine höherwertigere Ausführung mit Einzelbuchstaben etc. (wie früher...) dringewesen? Das sieht ja auf den von mir bisher gesehenen Fotos mit der transparenten Folie leider zum Weglaufen aus. Unabhängig davon, dass sie schief sind. Von den restlichen Sachen nicht zu reden...

Ganz ehrlich: als ich diesen Rahmen das erste Mal sah, war ich hin und weg. Die Idee des Re-issue ist spitze, vielen Dank für den Impuls an GT Deutschland. Für diesen Preis darf man (und ist man als GT mit DIESER Vorgeschichte zu diesem Rahmen nahezu verpflichtet) aber auch einen exzellent verarbeiteten Rahmen erwarten. Wenn ich jetzt Taiwan, Gewicht, Schäden, Beulen, benutzt, Aufkleber etc. höre, finde ich das mehr als schade (und auch einfach unverständlich).

Mich würde auch interessieren, was GT-Team dazu sagt.


----------



## Karakoram95 (18. März 2008)

Eine Frage habe ich noch wegen der Steuersatzaufnahme! 
Ist es denn eigentlich OK, dass das Material am unteren Bildabschnitt viel dünner ist, als am oberen Bildabschnitt??
Oder wurde da einfach minderwertig gearbeitet? Bei meinem 07er Zaskar ist das Rohr mittig gefräst und die Abstände sind alle gleichgroß!

Danke für eure Meinungen!
Weiß echt nicht ob ich ihn behalten soll oder nicht!


----------



## planetsmasher (18. März 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Weiß echt nicht ob ich ihn behalten soll oder nicht!


 
also um ehrlich zu sein, diesen Haufen ******** solltest Du so schnell wie möglich verkaufen. Da er allerdings soo minderwertig ist, kannst froh sein wenn er  400,00 bringt. Als Forumsgenosse wäre ich bereit Dir sogar  500 zu geben. Deal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (18. März 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> ...



[OT]Eine D300 - bist du zufrieden? Welche Objektive hast du dazu? Gern auch per PN... [/OT]


----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> So ins blaue hinaus meinte er, dass das Steuerrohr gut aussieht, wird sich aber noch erkundigen und mir bescheid geben!



ist das versehentlich exzentrisch gedreht ? ich mein auf den fotos siehts so aus als ob die dicke des kreisrings an der oberen lageraufnahme variiert. also an der vorderseite dünner ist als an der OR seite. kann auch die perspektive sein, aber wenn nicht dann bei integrierten steuersätzen definitiv ein mangel. - dran denken : die "schalen" lassen sich bei nem bruch nicht austauschen... der im ürbigen durch so nen netten kratzer gerne mal begünstigt wird.

grade erst gesehen  -d u hattest schon geantwortet. den rahmen sofort an den händler zurück - fehlerhaftes produkt, gar nicht auf diskussionen einlassen, geld komplett zurückbekommen oder neuen vollkommen intakten rahmen. notfalls mitm anwalt durchsetzen. der rahmen ist so nicht zu fahren udn definitiv eher schrott als funktionierend. 

wenn du mit dem rahmen  einmal eine aktion ausführst wobei das vorderrad die gabelausfaller nach hinten bewegt, (zb extremfall gegen den baum fahren) und diese übers steuerohr moment aufs lager bzw die vorderseite des lagersitzes ausübt, dann drückt das lager das steuerohr nach vorne raus. rahmen irreparabel kaputt. udn dazu musst du nicht gegen nen baum fahren es langt nen seichten graben quer zu druchfahren. 

sorry aber das geht gar nicht. die festigkeit --> die dimensionierung des steuerohrs ist nicht auf so eine arbeit ausgelegt, sie ist auf eine gleichbleibende dicke des Lagersitzes ausgelegt. nur so können die kräfte aufgenommen und ohne bruch verarbeitet werden. bei so ner excentrität des sr hast du ganz einfach keine haltbarkeit weil das in der planung nicht vorgesehen ist. punkt.

an der stelle meinen glückwunsch an hoeckle der als austellunsgstück wahrschinlich nen perfekten rahmen bekommt.


----------



## Master | Torben (18. März 2008)

Ich verfolge den Thread im Stillen schon von Anfang an mit und finde es mittlerweile fast schon kriminell was hier abläuft!

Wenn ich mir überlege das ich mir für den Preis dieses Hardtails (den ich schon verdammt hoch für ein Alu HT finde aber wegen Re-Issue und limitierter Auflage schon verstehen kann) einen 2008er Santa Cruz Bullit Rahmen mit Wunschausfallenden und perfekter Verarbeitung holen kann dann finde ich es schon sehr krass was für Mängel hier auftauchen! 

Auf der einen Seite gibt es einen Karton mit schön auf den Rahmen zugeschnittenen Schaumstoffinlays aber Aufkleber die einfach nur minderwertig daherkommen. Die Gebrauchsspuren an den Rahmen sind da aber echt die Krönung... Montagespuren am Hinterbau... (kleine) Dellen/Beulen an den Rohren... und dann erst das ausgefranste und nicht gleichmäßig gedrehte Steuerrohr...

Irgendwie sieht das alles nach Kinesis Rahmen aus... und selbst die können das sehr viel besser.

PS: Den oben gezeigten Rahmen würde ich GT ordentlich um die Ohren klatschen!


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. März 2008)

Mannometer - ich hab's mir gerade mal im Paint angesehen und ein paar Kreise reingelegt... ist schon schlimm, wie mies das gedreht wurde.



> PS: Den oben gezeigten Rahmen würde ich GT ordentlich um die Ohren klatschen!


... und dann riskieren, keinen Ersatz mehr zu bekommen ...?!?


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Mannometer - ich hab's mir gerade mal im Paint angesehen und ein paar Kreise reingelegt... ist schon schlimm, wie mies das gedreht wurde.
> 
> 
> ... und dann riskieren, keinen Ersatz mehr zu bekommen ...?!?



Ja! Besser Geld auf´m Konto als einen fehlerhaften Rahmen im Keller


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @cleiende
> 
> Und schon ist das ganze Made in Taiwan. Und der letztendlich wichtige Sticker findet sich am Unterrohr...



Der Sicker besagt doch nur, dass das Alu für die Rohre aus den USA kommt 

Ich fand die Idee des Rahmens auch klasse und den Preis OK, aber nachdem was hier ans Tageslicht kommt toppt das noch Rocky Mountain seid 2007....


----------



## Karakoram95 (18. März 2008)

Vielen Dank mal für eure Antworten

Also da man im Fernabsatz vom Kauf ohne Angaben von Gründen innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurücktreten kann, so lasse ich GT jedenfalls mal Zeit um betreffend der Unregelmäßigkeiten antworten zu können.
Die Zeichen stehen aber eindeutig schlecht!

Wenn das mit der Steuersatzaufnahme echt stimmt, dass die zentriert sein muss, dann ist mein Rahmen definitiv defekt und der geht dann zurück an den Händler und kann sich dann mit GT ärgern.

Hat irgendwer ein Foto seines Re-Issue Rahmens parat auf dem man sieht wie eine einwandfreie Steuersatzaufnahme aussehen muss?

Ich werde mir dann sicherlich keinen 2ten bestellen, sondern die Sache einfach ruhen lassen und mich an meinem 2007er Zaskar erfreuen.


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank mal für eure Antworten
> 
> Also da man im Fernabsatz vom Kauf ohne Angaben von Gründen innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurücktreten kann, so lasse ich GT jedenfalls mal Zeit um betreffend der Unregelmäßigkeiten antworten zu können.



Du hast ja Gründe, also hast Du auch länger Zeit (in dem Fall 2 Jahre, da auch nach der Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten ein Beweis für die fehlerhafte Fertigung problemlos möglich sein sollte).


----------



## Karakoram95 (18. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Du hast ja Gründe, also hast Du auch länger Zeit (in dem Fall 2 Jahre, da auch nach der Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten ein Beweis für die fehlerhafte Fertigung problemlos möglich sein sollte).




Stimmt bei Gewährleistung sind es 2 Jahre! Da muss man dem Händler aber Zeit geben nachzubessern usw, dh es wird schwieriger schnell eine Rückabwicklung herbeizuführen.

Beim Widerruf kann ich aber einseitig erklären, dass ich vom Kauf zurücktrete, diese Erklärung bedarf zu ihrer Wirksamkeit bloß des Zuganges an den Erklärungsempfänger (Händler), und ich muss diesem nicht Zeit zum nachbessern oder ähnlichem geben, somit ist eine Rückabwicklung auf Grund dieses Titels wesentlich effektiver!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (18. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> an der stelle meinen glückwunsch an hoeckle der als austellunsgstück wahrschinlich nen perfekten rahmen bekommt.


 
Na die Exzentrität dient doch der Einstellung des Steuerwinkels oder... 

Leider weit gefehlt, gleiches Spiel an meinem Steuerrohr. Nicht so dramtisch, da er eh ein Ausstellungsstück bleiben sollte, nun jedoch eher an die "so nicht" Wand kommt.... 

Das Storno für die beiden anderen Rahmen ist soeben raus... Schade zum einen, aber gut für die anderen Baustellen!!!


----------



## cleiende (18. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Mannometer - ich hab's mir gerade mal im Paint angesehen und ein paar Kreise reingelegt... ist schon schlimm, wie mies das gedreht wurde.



Das ist nur aussagekräftig wenn das Foto auch exakt von oben gemacht wurde.
Am Objekt nachmessen ist der einzig richtige Ansatz.


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Das ist nur aussagekräftig wenn das Foto auch exakt von oben gemacht wurde.
> Am Objekt nachmessen ist der einzig richtige Ansatz.



Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, sieht man ja auch am Foto, dass nicht ganz mittig fotografiert wurde. Abgesehen davon weiss ich nicht, um welches Objektiv es sich handelt und deswegen könnte man auch keine Objektiv-spezifischen Verzerrungen rausrechnen.

Aber so Pi mal Daumen reicht das mit der Kreismethode aus...


----------



## hoeckle (18. März 2008)

Nicht Notwendig: 0,9 und 1,9 an den extremen Stellen


----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der Steuersatzaufnahme echt stimmt, dass die zentriert sein muss, dann ist mein Rahmen definitiv defekt und der geht dann zurück an den Händler und kann sich dann mit GT ärgern.



das stimmt. 



hoeckle schrieb:


> Na die Exzentrität dient doch der Einstellung des Steuerwinkels oder...



damit nicht nacher unwissen bleibt - nein, dazu dient die neigungd es steuerohrs. (ja, den   hatte ich gesehen) 



cleiende schrieb:


> Das ist nur aussagekräftig wenn das Foto auch exakt von oben gemacht wurde.
> Am Objekt nachmessen ist der einzig richtige Ansatz.



richtig - man sieht aber auf dem foto auch dass es nicht mittig fotografiert ist (und in etwa wieweit- verlauf der innenseite des steuerohrs) -..> imho ists es excentrisch.

edit wg hoeckle...:

das sind 1mm unterschied. --> 1,4mm sollstärke ---> an der dünnsten stelle fehlen 5mm oder ~1/3 der sollstärke. das halte ich für signifikant. denn im umkehrschluss --> die stärke wird nicht so stark überdimensioniert sein. (würde mich zumindest wundern - habe nicht nachgerechnet) 

@ janikulus 

genau wie bei einem normaler steuersatz auch - es wirken kräfte von innen gegen den ring der die lager in postion hält. udn zwar in der seitwärtsbewegung uun nicht der auf und ab.... es wird ausreissen wie zb bei versusses avalanche. ob nun durch konus verstärkt oder nicht. der konus wird im übrigen bei der dimensionierung auch in teilen mit eingerechnet.  würde mich ebenfalls wundern wenn nicht.  wertmäßig sind die kräfte die aufs stuerohr wirken klar unterschiedlich - nur gehts hier nicht um den bauartübergreifenden vergleich sodnern um eine differenz innerhalb der bauweise.


----------



## Janikulus (18. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wenn du mit dem rahmen  einmal eine aktion ausführst wobei das vorderrad die gabelausfaller nach hinten bewegt, (zb extremfall gegen den baum fahren) und diese übers steuerohr moment aufs lager bzw die vorderseite des lagersitzes ausübt, dann drückt das lager das steuerohr nach vorne raus. rahmen irreparabel kaputt. udn dazu musst du nicht gegen nen baum fahren es langt nen seichten graben quer zu druchfahren.



stützt sich das integrierte Lager nicht auf dem Konus ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> stützt sich das integrierte Lager nicht auf dem Konus ab?



siehe oben.


----------



## tofu1000 (18. März 2008)

Mit neidischen Blicken hab ich diesen Fred verfolgt, seit die ersten Bilder (und Preise) des Rahmens hier zu finden waren. Nun bin ich, gelinde gesagt, etwas irritiert. Deshalb gebe ich nun auch noch meinen Senf zum Thema ab. Ich habe keine Ahnung von diesen integrierten Steuersatzkram, aber vielleicht gerade eben deswegen erscheinen mir 0,9 als grenzwertig und noch mehr der Unterschied der Wanddicken. Für einen perfekten Lauf der Lager sollten diese doch tunlichst unten und oben perfekt gleich sitzen? Oder ist es an der unteren Aufnahme etwa genau umgekehrt? Und die Einschläge am Rand? Da kann die tolle Schaumstoffverpackung auch nix mehr retten, auch wenn sie gut gemeint ist.
Die Aufkleber stießen mir schon bei den ersten Bildern etwas sauer auf. Warum klappt es in den 90ern und heute scheinbar nicht mehr mit solchen fürchterlich schicken bedruckten UND geplotteten Klebern? Das schiefe kleben... Naja, es sollten ja noch zwei Bögen dabei sein, oder? Aber ohne Frage, trotzdem ärgerlich. Vom Preis und dem restlichen Durcheinander bezüglich dieses Rahmens möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Also entschuldigt mein vielleicht teilweise etwas gefährliches Halbwissen, aber wie bereits geschildert, ich bin echt verwirrt und extrem auf eine offizielle Stellungnahme gespannt. (Und ich hoffe insgeheim, dass alles noch gut wird - für euch und für meine (noch?) Lieblingsfahrradmarke)


----------



## Janikulus (18. März 2008)

@Kint: siehe hier:










oder habe ich was flasch verstanden?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. März 2008)

Mein Beileid an alle "Geschädigte" mit den Re-Issue Rahmen.

Sehr derbe finde ich die Macken im Außenring des Steuerrohres auf dem Foto - hat sich der Schweißer nach vollendeter Arbeit dort eine Pulle Bier aufgehebelt?

Allerdings verstehe ich jetzt auch, wieso die alten Zaskar Rahmen so hohe Preise bei ebay erzielen, solch eine Qualität wird anscheinend nie mehr von GT erzielt - traurig.


----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

ok mal generell. was ich hier sage ist meine subjektive meinung.

ich studiere momentan ingenieurswesen, und habe dadurch etwas mehr ahnung von kräften udn dergleichen als ein durchscnitts bankangestellter - zumindest evtl - deswegen gebe cih meine meinung kund, aber letzendlich ist das wie gesagt nur meine meinung.

zu dem rahmen speziell : ich habe nicht nachgerechnet insofern kann ich keine definierte aussage treffen, deswegen meine meinung nur anahand der bilder und den hoeckle werten. 

wenn irgendein belastetes teil konstruiert wird geht man folgendermaßen ran: man nimmt sich die werte der kräfte die zu erwarten sind udn berechnet daraus ein system das diesen kräften bis zum gewünschten ,maximalwert standhält. bsw muss kein steuerohr einen frontalcrash mit nem baum überstehen. soll es auch gar nicht. (siehe dhi bild) . dann nimmt man das mal einen gewissen wert der variieren kann je nach anwendung und der a der haltbarkeitsdauer und b der sicherheitsreserve geschuldet ist.  sozusagen a wann soll ein steeurorh brechen - nach 10 jahren  und b  lieber mal 10 % mehr material zugeben ( zum bsp wegen fertigungstoleranzen). 

dabei spielt das gewicht durchaus eine rolle. je leichter desto weniger kanns ab. ich kann ein rahmen bauen mit dem kannst du gegen einen baum fahren - aber das gewicht willst du nicht den berg hochtreten. (deswegen zb auch gewichtslimits - wir bewegen uns beim bikebau mittlerweile doch auf recht hohen niveau. und randgebieten der haltbarkeit zu) 

hat man dann die konstruktion fertig gibt es nur noch geringe möglichkeit für toleranzen. bzw toleranzen in der fertigung gehen dann zu lasten der sicherheitsreserve oder der daurhaltbarkeit. 


*zu dem steuerohr an sich: 
durchaus möglich dass man bei gt das steuerrohr so dimensioniert hat, dass die abweichungen überhaupt kein problem darstellen. vielleicht sind sie sogar gewollt. wie gesagt das ist nur meine erste subjektive meinung. kann alles tollsein. deswegen das jetzt bitte nicht überbewerten. *

dazu:


Janikulus schrieb:


> @Kint: siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. wie groß ist gap c - und ist gap c wirklich immer da, zb auch bei extremen manövern ? was ist wenn der steuersatz nicht spielfrei eingestellt ist ? kann gap c gegen null bzw negativ werden ? --> kraft auf den aussenring

2. wenn der ringe (evtl ungewollt) excentrisch sitzt, dann tuts fertigungsbedingt der konus auch. --> folglich hat der konus an der extremstele nicht die dicke wie gewünscht. -> unterdimensioniert ? -> evtl reisst der konus mit aus. 

bedenke - wenn der fall des roten pfeils eintritt ( front) stützt sich das lager auf den konus ab. dieser wiederum aufs material des steuerorhrs. 

wie gesgat - es ist simpel die frage - liegt diese fertigung innerhalb der toleranzen ja oder nein. 

wenn nein isses blöd - weild er rahmen ( je nachem wie unterdimensioniert) fürher oder später da kaputt geht.

wenn ja - alles gut und toll.

dazu ein letztes mal: mri erscheints komisch, dass so gefertigt wurde - es kann aber durchaus sein, dass das steuerohr so dimensioniert wurde, dass man durchaus excentrsiche bohrungen zb zum feintuning der geometrie bei der fertigung vornehmen kann. wenn die sitze selbst gedreht werden. kann auch sein, dass sie so vom zulieferer kommen. ( es scheint aber auf jeden fall ein generelles merkmal zu sein - insofern sinkt die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das ein ungewollter ausrutscher oder fertigungsfehler ist) 

isnofern noch ein letztes dazu - bedingt vergleichbar mit aktuellen zaskar modellen, weil si aus anderen legierungen sind die andere werte haben und b weil der rohrsatz ein anderer ist.

cih kenne jedoch keinen rahmen bei dem der ring nicht die gleiche dicke über den vollen umfang hat.

das wars von mir dazu, jetzt erstmal abwartn was gt team dazu sagt. ( undhat schon jemand ne explizite ausssage zu dem gewicht ? ausser - wer redet von 1100 gramm ?


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2008)

Von unserer Seite gibt es erst mal Entwarnung. Die Steuerrohre sind soweit bei unseren Rahmen in Ordnung. 

Ich bin aber trotzdem auf eine Stellungnahme von GT Deutschland gespannt


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. März 2008)

@ Kint: Prinzipiell war alles soweit schlüssig und meiner Meinung nach auch richtig. Aber ein Fauxpas ist dir passiert: 



> was ist wenn der steuersatz nicht spielfrei eingestellt ist ?


Der Steuersatz sollte doch immer Spiel haben, sonst wird er sich kaum rotatorisch (ich hoffe, du meinst das auch so) bewegen. Ein richtiges Zuviel an Spiel könnte hier allerdings gleich verherend wirken.


----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz sollte doch immer Spiel haben, sonst wird er sich kaum rotatorisch (ich hoffe, du meinst das auch so) bewegen. Ein richtiges Zuviel an Spiel könnte hier allerdings gleich verherend wirken.



ja - ich wollte sagen - zuviel spiel. klar sollte er spielfrei laufen, allerdings wenn er klappert kann sich halt das lager verkanten / zu weit verschieben da es nur in das steuerohr gelegt wird und nicht wie konventionell in der schale und diese in dem rahmen verpresst ist. is halt doch ein scheissssystem. 

und @ heini- und ich war grade zur überzeugung gekommen das gehört so... .


----------



## Master | Torben (18. März 2008)

Was ich kritischer finde als die Exzentrizität von oben nach unten hin ist, dass es oben auch einen Unterschied zwischen links und rechts gibt! Somit kann man das nichtmal als 'ausgerichtet' oder dergleichen bezeichnen sondern nur als Pfusch!







PS: Die Striche zeigen sicher nicht die richtige Dicke aber auf dem Originalfoto sieht man doch deutlich was ich meine.


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass eine gewisse Toleranz vorhanden ist. Bei uns ist es aber in einem Bereich von max. 3/10. Wichtig bei der ganzen Sache ist, dass die Lagersitze fluchten und der Steuerwinkel passt.

Ich glaube, dass noch keiner einen Ur-Zaskar nach der Wandstärke am Steuerrohr vermessen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (18. März 2008)

so dann hier mal meine Mängel:

Abdruck ist doch vorhanden, evtl. vom Testen oder Montage/Kontrolle:




Steuerrohr von oben mit murksstellen:




Steuerrohr von unten mit Delle:




Wie soll man da ein Tretlager anflanschen?:




Delle an Bremssattelaufnahme:




Aufkleber:




und wenn wir schon dabei sind, schief angeschweisstes GT Logo am OR Abschluss:




also ich finde den Rahmen ohne Ende geil... trotzdem.

Ich werde die kleinigkeiten richten, ihn Aufbauen, Fahren und sicher Spass haben.
Aber bei solch einem Prestige-Rahmen hätte man dem Finish und der Handhabung etwas mehr Beachtung schenken können!


----------



## Karakoram95 (18. März 2008)

Ja gewisse Toleranzen sind sicherlich vertretbar! Nur die Wandstärke ist an der vorderen Stelle schon ausgesprochen gering!

Dies mag eventuell momentan ausreichend sein, aber was ist in 5-10 Jahren?

Ich denke wenn andere User berichten, dass ihre Steuersatzaufnahme nicht so dünn ausgefallen ist, dann dürfte meine nun eben nicht korrekt sein.

Warte jetzt aber mal auf die Antwort von GT und dann kann ich immernoch entscheiden!


----------



## spatzel (18. März 2008)

Manmanman.....das wird ja immer abenteuerlicher mit dem Ding 
Anfangs hab ich mich wie jeder von euch sehr darüber gefreut,daß da was ganz spezielles auf uns zukommt und konnte mich dann nach langem hin und her doch durchringen, diesen Rahmen zu bestellen. Aber mittlerweile bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich das Teilchen nicht doch wieder abbestellen soll. Es scheint sich ja hier nicht nur um Mängel an EINEM Rahmen zu handeln, sondern gleich mehrfach.Und wenn man den Jungs in oldmans fred bei mtbr.com glauben schenkt, dann haben diese Rahmen wohl nüscht dergleichen.Und auch das noch mal:es handelt sich hier um einen 1300 Euro Rahmen und das schüttelt wohl keiner hier grad mal so ausm Ärmel! Das können andere Hersteller besser für weniger Geld. Ich weiß, das ist dann kein Zaskar Jubi aber mal ernsthaft und Kult hin oder her und bei aller Liebe, aber bei dem Mercedes-Preis sollte man doch auch Top Qualität erwarten können. Ich hab ein 06/92 Rahmen, an dem ich noch NIE etwas nachfräsen mußte, also warum hat das denn mit perfektem ab- und planfräsen vor 15 Jahren geklappt und jetzt nicht mehr, die Technik sollte doch mittlerweile doch auch etwas verbessert sein.
Das mit den Taiwan Stickern hat mich auch etwas verunsichert und ich bin wie ihr alle auch sehr auf ein Statement aus Memmingen gespannt. Stammen denn wirklich ALLE Rahmen von SAPA Portland oder wurden die deutschen bei ner anderen Firma hergestellt?
.......vielleicht sollte ich mir doch dieses Geld sparen,einen 2 stündigen Ausflug in die Schweiz machen und mir dort den Plastebomber besorgen.......


----------



## Master | Torben (18. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> so dann hier mal meine Mängel:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Was ist am Tretlager nicht ok? (Frage aus reinem Interesse)

Ansonsten finde ich es echt krass (im Positiven) wie du (ihr) GT liebt... nur so kann ich mir erklären das ihr den Rahmen dennoch toll findet. Ich hatte bisher nicht mal beim billigsten Neurahmen (der was um 50 Euro kam) den ich gekauft habe solche Mängel, ok die Schweißnähte sahen nicht super toll aus aber dafür waren keine Dellen drin, keine Kanten angeschlagen, Steuerrohr ok, etc. Hoffe mal es gibt auch Re-Issue-Zassis ohne Mängel hier im Forum!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Manmanman.....das wird ja immer abenteuerlicher mit dem Ding
> Anfangs hab ich mich wie jeder von euch sehr darüber gefreut,daß da was ganz spezielles auf uns zukommt und konnte mich dann nach langem hin und her doch durchringen, diesen Rahmen zu bestellen. Aber mittlerweile bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich das Teilchen nicht doch wieder abbestellen soll. Es scheint sich ja hier nicht nur um Mängel an EINEM Rahmen zu handeln, sondern gleich mehrfach.Und wenn man den Jungs in oldmans fred bei mtbr.com glauben schenkt, dann haben diese Rahmen wohl nüscht dergleichen.Und auch das noch mal:es handelt sich hier um einen 1300 Euro Rahmen und das schüttelt wohl keiner hier grad mal so ausm Ärmel! Das können andere Hersteller besser für weniger Geld. Ich weiß, das ist dann kein Zaskar Jubi aber mal ernsthaft und Kult hin oder her und bei aller Liebe, aber bei dem Mercedes-Preis sollte man doch auch Top Qualität erwarten können. Ich hab ein 06/92 Rahmen, an dem ich noch NIE etwas nachfräsen mußte, also warum hat das denn mit perfektem ab- und planfräsen vor 15 Jahren geklappt und jetzt nicht mehr, die Technik sollte doch mittlerweile doch auch etwas verbessert sein.
> Das mit den Taiwan Stickern hat mich auch etwas verunsichert und ich bin wie ihr alle auch sehr auf ein Statement aus Memmingen gespannt. Stammen denn wirklich ALLE Rahmen von SAPA Portland oder wurden die deutschen bei ner anderen Firma hergestellt?
> .......vielleicht sollte ich mir doch dieses Geld sparen,einen 2 stündigen Ausflug in die Schweiz machen und mir dort den Plastebomber besorgen.......



Mir geht es genau wie Dir ... ich hab die Bestellung gerade zurückgezogen. Andere Hersteller schaffen es für viel weniger Geld 1a Ware zu liefern. Bei einem Alu-Rahmen in der Preisklasse erwarte ich absolute Spitzen-Qualität.


----------



## Janikulus (19. März 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Was ist am Tretlager nicht ok? (Frage aus reinem Interesse)



an den zwei seitlichen Flächen liegen bei einem Tretlager mit externen Lagern die Schalen auf, sprich die Parallelität der zwei Lager richtet sich nach der Parallelität der zwei Aussenflächen. Bei der Oberfläche werde ich ohne nachfräsen sicher keine Lager Montieren, da habe ich schon ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht: Achse lässt sich nicht durchstecken, Tretlager läuft schwer oder nicht rund, Tretlager lockert sich, Lager gehen kaputt usw. Zum nachfräsen entweder zum Händler bringen oder selbst mit dem passenden Werkzeug. Bei dem Rahmen habe ich eigentlich erwartet, dass dieser Arbeitsgang mit drin ist


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2008)

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es bei diesem Rahmen massive Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten gegeben hat, aber was man da jetzt so mitbekommt ist echt schlimm.

Liebe Leute von GT,

eine Marke wie GT hat sich ihren Ruf nicht mit so einem Rahmen verdient, wie er hier mit dem Jubirahmen beschworen wird. Nach erstem realen Kontakt mit dem Rahmen muss man sagen schÃ¶ne "Verpackung" aber im Detail ist der Hund begraben.

Die billigst Kleber, von billig kann man nicht reden, sind eine Schande fÃ¼r GT. Da lobe ich mir die QualitÃ¤t an meinem '95 Avalanche, dass sich mitlerweile im 13. Jahr befindlich bis auf eine selbstverschuldete Schramme fast wie neu prÃ¤sentiert. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass diese Aufkleber auch 13 Jahre spÃ¤ter wie neu aussehen, oder hat man deswegen gleich drei weitere Sets mitgeliefert. Um â¬ 1.300,- darf man ja wohl auch bei den Aufklebern QualitÃ¤t verlangen.

Weiters, lÃ¤Ãt an vielen Stellen des Rahmens die VerarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig. Am Sattelrohr zwischen Sitzstrebe und Oberrohr war die Politur sehr mangelhaft, bei den Cantisockeln wurde ebenfalls schlecht poliert (da finden sich schwarze Stellen). Bei anderen liest man von Dellen, Kerben, katastrophal gefrÃ¤sten Steuerrohren, ein sch*** System wurde fÃ¼r den Steuersatz verwendet...

Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass man sich mit diesem Rahmen eine goldene Nase verdienen will. Man nehme einen begehrten Rahmen, macht eine schÃ¶ne Aufmachung, gelungene PR und vertraut auf die paar VerrÃ¼ckten, die sich einen â¬ 1.300,- Rahmen ohne ihn wirklich anzusehen kaufen.

Ich kann nur sagen, der Krug geht solange zum Brunnen bis er bricht und es ist ewig schade um eine Marke wie GT. Die sich einen Namen gemacht hat mit QualitÃ¤t und dafÃ¼r immer schon ein wenig mehr bezahlt bekommen hat, aber so wird das nichts liebe Leute.

Ich habe Monate im Netz nach einem XL-Rahmen gesucht, vorige Woche einen gefunden und stehe kurz davor diesen wieder abzubestellen. Warum, weil ich ich fÃ¼r dieses Geld echte QualitÃ¤t verlange und nicht nur den Hauch der Vergangenheit.

Somit schlieÃe ich sehr nachdenklich
mfg

PS: Das ist meine Sicht der Dinge und es werden viele anders sehen, aber entweder wurden in .de vorserien verkauft (warum kommen die Zertifikate bei manchen getrennt und in Ãbersee nicht) oder der Rahmen ist sein Geld nicht wert und das wÃ¤re ja fast noch schlimmer fÃ¼r die Marke GT.


----------



## Karakoram95 (19. März 2008)

So ich habe mich, nach einmal darüber schlafen, entschieden den komplett misslungenen Rahmen an den Händler zurück zu schicken, sollens ihn GT um die Ohren hauen!

GT war es nicht möglich meine Anfrage, die ich telefonisch gestellt habe, innerhalb angemessener Zeit zu beantworten.

Es ist eine wahre Schande solch "Qualität" an den Kunden zu verkaufen. Ich werde GT noch ein saftiges E-Mail schreiben und eines ist klar,

ICH WERDE KEIN GT MIT INTEGRIERTEM STEUERSATZ MEHR KAUFEN!

Es ist den Ärger einfach nicht wert und wieso, nur weil GT draufsteht, soll ich mir ein schlechtes System zulegen!
Wenn mehr Leute meinem Beispiel folgen, vielleicht wird es dann ein Umdenken geben, wer weiß!

So die Episode Zaskar 20th Anniversary ist für mich beendet und der Rahmen gestorben!


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2008)

Ich denke, dass man erstmal auf die Stellungnahme von GT warten sollte, bevor man voreilige Schlüsse zieht. 

Schließlich hat jeder von uns den Rahmen *auch* wegen der kleinen Stückzahl und der Geschichte gekauft. Aber auch für mich gehört eine entsprechende Qualität definitiv mit zu diesem Rahmenkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (19. März 2008)

werde meinen Rahmen morgen Abend mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass ich nicht angenehm ueberrascht sein werde.

Habe bislang auch noch keine Antwort von GT Deutschland erhalten.

Insofern es nicht zu einer ueberraschenden Wendung kommt, geht der Rahmen als Reklamation an den Haendler retour.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2008)

Mein 2007er Team hat übrigens auch diesen schief gefrästen Lagersitz im Steuerrohr. Bisher hält er aber, und so teuer war er zum Glück nicht. Bei einem 1300 Euro Rahmen würde ich so etwas niemals akzeptieren.


----------



## versus (19. März 2008)

ich möchte mich als unbetroffener (der deshalb eigentlich gar nicht mitzureden hat) mal kurz melden:

ich bitte bei dem ganzen verständlichen ärger über den jubi-rahmen nicht gleich den totalen abgesang auf die marke GT zu starten, denn die aktuellen serienmodelle, die ich schon live begutachtet habe, sehen top verarbeitet aus und stehen anderen herstellern sicher in nichts nach.

es ist natürlich schon mehr als ärgerlich, dass gerade beim geschichtsträchtigen aushängeschild solche unschönen dinge passieren, die vor allem auch noch die treuesten anhänger (die nebenbei bemerkt im schnitt über 4 räder der marke haben) trifft !

auch nur meine 2 räppli


----------



## Karakoram95 (19. März 2008)

Also ich würde meinen Schritt folgendermaßen begründen,

ich bezahle nicht den Preis für einen Bentley und bekomme dafür Golf-Verarbeitung, auch wenn beides von VW ist, dass ist es jedenfalls für mich nicht akzeptabel. 

Das Kundenservice ist eigentlich in dem Fall nebensache und hat in meine Entscheidung nicht wirklich eingewirkt.

Wenn jemand aber sagt, es ist ihm egal wie der Rahmen verarbeitet ist, er braucht unbedingt den Jubiläumsrahmen, dann ist das dessen Zugang zu dem Thema und ich wünsche ihm von ganzen Herzen viel Freude an dem Teil, für mich ist bei dem Preis die Qualität des Rahmens oberste Maxime.
Vielleicht habe ich einen Montagsrahmen erwischt, nur der Händler und GT können mir keinen Ersatz geben, denn wie von GT-Team gesagt wurde ist L bereits ausverkauft in Deutschland. Somit bleibt mir nur die Rückgabe des Rahmens über.


----------



## Janikulus (19. März 2008)

also ich behalte mein Rahmen definitiv! Er ist einfach zu schÃ¶n und wie schon gesagt ist es bei meinem nicht so gravierend.

Ich werde auch nicht mit GT Kontakt aufnehmen um mich Ã¼ber die MÃ¤ngel zu beschweren. Der Rahmen an sich ist ja sehr gut verarbeitet, es fehlt halt die saubere Endverarbeitung (PlanfrÃ¤sen, Polierenâ¦) und fÃ¼r die Handhabung (Dellen und Aufkleber) ist der Konstrukteur auch nicht verantwortlich.

Ich habe aber auch volles VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r jemanden der sein Rahmen zurÃ¼ckgeben mÃ¶chte wenn ihm die MÃ¤ngel zu gross erscheinen.
Leider wird dieser aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder auf den Markt geworfenâ¦


----------



## Bastieeeh (19. März 2008)

Für alle Umsteigewilligen hier ein Fund aus Dänemark:

*Der aktuelle Zaskar Carbon Team Rahmen für umgerechnet 1350 Euro (plus Zoll oder/und Steuern - oder auch nicht).*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karakoram95 (20. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

war heute bei meinem lokalen Händler und habe mit dem Mechaniker gesprochen und der meinte, dass ich gut beraten bin wenn ich den Rahmen zurückgebe, denn mit so einem Steuerrohr würde es auf kurz oder lang nur Ärger geben!


----------



## gt-kolli (21. März 2008)

Hallo GT Deutschland,
wollt Ihr zu dem Tohuwabohu nichts sagen???


----------



## versus (21. März 2008)

gt-kolli schrieb:


> Hallo GT Deutschland,
> wollt Ihr zu dem Tohuwabohu nichts sagen???



eine durchaus berechtigte frage !

@karakoram95: wie wär es denn mit einem carbon zaskar als ersatz?


----------



## GT-Man (21. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @karakoram95: wie wär es denn mit einem carbon zaskar als ersatz?



So wie das hier:



Leider nicht meins!


----------



## versus (21. März 2008)

zum beispiel


----------



## Karakoram95 (21. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> eine durchaus berechtigte frage !
> 
> @karakoram95: wie wär es denn mit einem carbon zaskar als ersatz?



Hmm bin kein Fan von Carbon! Irgendwie steh ich mehr auf glänzendes Metall  !


----------



## Bastieeeh (21. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> So wie das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Leider nicht meins!



Wobei ich persönlich die goldenen Bauteile nicht so passend finde - aber der Rahmen interessiert mich auch...

Mehr Bilder gibt's hier.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wobei ich persönlich die goldenen Bauteile nicht so passend finde - aber der Rahmen interessiert mich auch...
> 
> Mehr Bilder gibt's hier.




da muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## GT-TEAM (21. März 2008)

hier ein paar antworten, zu fragen aus den letzten tagen.

made in taiwan aufklerber? die rohre für den zaskar rahmen sind aus usa und der rahmen wird in usa  handgeschweisst, so wie es auch auf den urkunden bestätigt wird. anschliessend kommt das ball burnish und das findet in taiwan beim hersteller unserer hochwertigsten bikes statt. 
1.100 g: mir ist nicht bekannt, dass wir den rahmen mit 1.100 gramm angegeben haben. es stimmt es gibt einen fahrrad online shop, der das so anpreist. dies kann ich natürlich nicht verhindern. fakt ist, dass dieser online shop den rahmen nicht bestellt hat.
ungenauigkeiten. ich kann und möchte anhand von fotos keine bewertung machen. wir haben unserern vertrieb über den fachhandel ausgerichtet und ich bitte die reklamationen beim fachhändler anzusprechen und dann gibt es bei uns eine serviceabteilung, die sich der sache annimmt. generell ist dieer rahmen handgeschweisst und ich denke es macht den rahmen doch auch aus, dass nicht alle von der maschine gleichgemacht sind. der rahmen von hoeckle ist unser messemuster und die nummer 002 von 500.
fehlende urkunde: es tut mir natürlich leid, wenn bei einem rahmen die urkunde fehlt. aber daraus lässt sich doch nicht schlussfolgern, dass alles schlecht ist. vielleicht haben wir vergessen, die urkunde einzupacken, vielleicht beim transport, beim fahrradhändler, beim auspacken,... 
xl: jemand aus dem forum bestellt gerade seinen xl rahmen ab. in deutschland gibt es keine xl rahmen.
vertrieb in österreich: die produktauswahl in österreich wird auch über gt in deutschland gesteuert. es gibt also in österreich keine modelle oder größen, die es nicht auch in deutschland gibt.
so jetzt wünsche ich allen frohe ostern und viel spass mit gt und speziell mit dem anniversary frame. es wäre schön wenn wir uns alle auf dem gt treffen sehen bzw. auf der eurobike oder auf der ifma. der terminvorschlag für das treffen ist ja das letzte septemberwochenende. ich denke janikulus ist da dran.


----------



## Janikulus (21. März 2008)

erstmal danke für deine Antworten. Ich weiss jetzt zwar noch nicht wie die Dellen in den Rahmen gekommen sind, aber egal...




GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ich denke janikulus ist da dran.


da liegt wohl ein Irrtum vor, ich habe mit der Organisation nichts zu tun, ich lebe in Frankreich, ist leider nicht sehr zentral in Deutschland... obwohl Zaskar-Freak vorgeschlagen hat das Treffen in Zürich neben sein Museum und Riesenspielhalle zu organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (21. März 2008)

oops da hab ich cleiende mit jankilus verwechselt. sorry. viele grüße nach frankreich.


----------



## spatzel (21. März 2008)

........das Treffen bitte nicht am letzten Septemberwochenende!An dem Wo-ende veranstalten wir(meine Band) unser alljährliches Metal Meeting.... und dieses Jahr würde ich gerne zu dem Treffen kommen....
Aber das wollte ja erst nach dem Bike-Wettbewerb angegangen werden,oder?


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2008)

Traurig genug, dass man keine XL-Rahmen in Österreich oder Deutschland erhält, aber dass heisst noch lange nicht, dass man sie nicht bekommen kann, wenn man sich dafür interessiert.

Also die mangelnde Verarbeitung mit, sie sind handgemacht und das ist doch etwas besonderes, abzutun, ist ja wohl ein starkes Stück bei einem Rahmen für  1.300,-!!!!

Es freut einen GT-Anhänger, wenn der Marke neues Leben eingehaucht wird, aber sparen, wie bei den Aufklebern für den Jubirahmen, bei eh schon nicht billigen Produkten geht dann wohl zu weit....

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2008)

Ich erwarte allerdings bei einem Alu-Rahmen in der Preisklasse eine perfekte Verarbeitung, auch wenn es ein 20th Anniversary ist. Aber hat auch was für sich, ich werde von dem gesparten Geld ein zweites Zaskar Team aufbauen, starr und singlespeed, dafür schön leicht


----------



## Kint (21. März 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> hier ein paar antworten, zu fragen aus den letzten tagen.
> 
> made in taiwan aufklerber? die rohre für den zaskar rahmen sind aus usa und der rahmen wird in usa  handgeschweisst, so wie es auch auf den urkunden bestätigt wird. anschliessend kommt das ball burnish und das findet in taiwan beim hersteller unserer hochwertigsten bikes statt.
> 1.100 g: mir ist nicht bekannt, dass wir den rahmen mit 1.100 gramm angegeben haben. es stimmt es gibt einen fahrrad online shop, der das so anpreist. dies kann ich natürlich nicht verhindern. fakt ist, dass dieser online shop den rahmen nicht bestellt hat.
> ...



danke für die antworten.


----------



## spatzel (21. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich erwarte allerdings bei einem Alu-Rahmen in der Preisklasse eine perfekte Verarbeitung, auch wenn es ein 20th Anniversary ist. Aber hat auch was für sich, ich werde von dem gesparten Geld ein zweites Zaskar Team aufbauen, starr und singlespeed, dafür schön leicht



....nicht AUCH weil es ein 20th anniversary ist,sondern eben WEIL es dieser Rahmen ist. Die Erwartungen in das Teilchen sind nun mal etwas höher als bei nem gewöhnlichen Team Rahmen (er ist ja auch nur unwesentlich teurer...)und da schaut die GT Gemeinde halt etwas sensibler drauf. (ist bei dem Preis auch gerechtfertigt)Und [email protected] geb ich völlig Recht:"Also die mangelnde Verarbeitung mit, sie sind handgemacht und das ist doch etwas besonderes, abzutun, ist ja wohl ein starkes Stück bei einem Rahmen für  1.300,-!!!!" Das klingt meiner Meinung nach doch etwas nach Fan-Verarsche.Ist zwar jetzt ein bissel blöder Vergleich, aber schaut euch einfach mal die oberen Klassen von Cube an,das ist zwar Massenware,aber ich hab bei denen noch kein verfrästes Steuerrohr oder Materialabsplitterungen gesehen.....und die Schriften sind auch grad drauf.... Ich warte jetzt einfach mal bisser da ist, dann wird beäugt und wenn halt was zu beanstanden ist, geht er halt zurück,schon Geld gespart


----------



## oldman (22. März 2008)

so, hatte jetzt endlich mal Gelegenheit, meinen 20Th Anniversary zu begutachten und bin, leider, nicht angenehm überrascht worden.

Zwischenzeitlich hat mir mein Händler die Sache mit dem Versand nach Taiwan zum "ball burnish" bestätigt. 
Ich sehe es persönlich so, dass der Rahmen damit nicht zu 100% in USA hergestellt worden ist. Minuspunkt.

Nun gut, Karton aufgemacht, puh, zumindest sind die Papiere halbwegs komplett (wie war das mit dem Photo des Schweissers.???). Naja, kann man auch drauf verzichten. 

Rahmen raus und gleich den Hinterbau abgeklopft: ja, auch mein Rahmen hat schöne fette Schnellspannerspuren. Ausserdem an der Antriebsseite ein paar nette Kratzer. Minuspunkt.

Steuerrohr: einfach nur übler Pfusch, anders ist das nicht zu bezeichnen. Mittige Ausfräsung ist was anderes, an meinem Steuerrohr variiert die verbleibende Wandstärke zwischen knapp über 1mm bis hoch zu knapp 3mm!!! 
Weiterhin hat es Schmisse an den Steuerrohrkanten. Pfusch.
Minuspunkt.

Aufkleber: nicht ganz so hingerotzt wie weiter vorher gezeigt, aber auch so was in Richtung "passt so". Minuspunkt.

Gewicht: 1740g bei M. Entgegen den Ausführungen von GT Team wurde und wird nach wie vor bei allen mir bekannten Händlern der Rahmen mit 1100g beworben. Die entsprechenden Webseiten habe ich mir natürlich abgespeichert...  
Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus, das GT-Heini nicht unter Drogen stand, als ihm auf der Messe das Gewicht angegeben wurde. 
Minuspunkt.

Ansonsten ist der Rahmen vernünftig geschweisst, da kann ich keinerlei Mängel finden, im Gegenteil, gute Arbeit. Pluspunkt
































Imho sind das gleich mehrer Reklamationsgründe. Rahmen geht zurück. 

Ach ja, handgemacht heisst "zusammgeschustert" oder "zusammengerotzt". Habe im Keller ein halbes Dutzend handgeschweisster Rahmem in diversen Materialien, die sehen definitiv anders aus.

Weisst nicht,ob ich enttäuscht oder sauer sein soll? Aber das ist kein Kultrahmen und auch kein Premiumprodukt - so nicht. Da kann ich mir auch'ne Siegerurkunde an irgendeinen 90 Kinesisrahmen tackern...
Schade, wirklich schade.


----------



## spatzel (22. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so, hatte jetzt endlich mal Gelegenheit, meinen 20Th Anniversary zu begutachten und bin, leider, nicht angenehm überrascht worden.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich hat mir mein Händler die Sache mit dem Versand nach Taiwan zum "ball burnish" bestätigt.
> Ich sehe es persönlich so, dass der Rahmen damit nicht zu 100% in USA hergestellt worden ist. Minuspunkt.
> ...





Hast du eigentlich schon ein paar Reaktionen von mtbr.com bezüglich deines Beitragsbekommen?

Das ist wirklich sehr schade,es werden wohl echt immer mehr,die zurückgehen.....Da versucht eine ehemalige Top Firma hierzulande wieder  Fuß zu fassen und dann passiert sowas ausgerechnet beim absoluten Flaggschiff und Aushängeschild!Das versteh ich einfach nicht 
....und das bestätigt auch mal wieder daß diese integrated Geschichte einfach ein völlig bescheuertes System ist.Wenn an nem Steuersatz was ist, kostets einen "kleinen"Betrag und was neues ist da.Bei dem integrated Bullsh*t kann man gleich den ganzen Rahmen wegwerfen......


----------



## Karakoram95 (22. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ...und das bestätigt auch mal wieder daß diese integrated Geschichte einfach ein völlig bescheuertes System ist.Wenn an nem Steuersatz was ist, kostets einen "kleinen"Betrag und was neues ist da.Bei dem integrated Bullsh*t kann man gleich den ganzen Rahmen wegwerfen......



Ja und das ist der Punkt! Die Bike-Firmen (auch GT) verdienen zu wenig, weil man dann nicht alle 5 Jahre einen neuen Rahmen kauft, wenn man das alte Steuersatzsystem hat (siehe original Zaskars die seit ewigen Zeiten ohne Probleme fahren)! Deswegen bauen sie so einen Schei** in die neuen Rahmen, damit man sich öfters einen kaufen muss! Es ist definitiv eine Schande was man hier mit den Kunden macht und jetzt bekommen sie ihre Rechnung, zum Glück, präsentiert!

@Oldman, ich finde es gut dass du ihn auch zurück schickst, denn dann sehen die Herren bei GT, dass der Kunden sich nicht von einer PR-Maschinerie, einer tollen Urkunde und einem legendären Namen blenden und abspeisen lassen!

Von wegen nur weil er "hand made" ist darf er minderwertig verarbeitet sein, den quatsch hätte GT-Team nicht sagen sollen! Bei dem Preis muss GT froh sein wenn die Kunden ihnen die Rahmen abnehmen, und da muss die Verarbeitung ÜBERDURCHSCHNITTLICH gut sein!
Sie hätten sich die PR und den super Karton sparen können und dafür hochwertige Aufkleber auf den Rahmen geben soll.
Qualität ist was zählt und der Re-Iussue Rahmen erfüllt diese Merkmal teilweise leider nicht!

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja beim 25ten Jubiläum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thalamus (22. März 2008)

@oldman
als ich eben gelesen habe wie es dir mit dem vermeindlich guten Stück beim begutachten ging, hat bei mir erst  dann   dann  als dass ein bisschen verraucht ist  und jetzt einfach nur  
Da kann ich ja echt froh sein, dass ich im September als es auf der Mess hieß "..nur 500 St." und "...ja man kann hier bei uns schon bestellen" keinen Bestellt und mich in finanzielles Loch gestürzt habe. 

Ich baue ständig dran rum, fahre und liebe mein Zaskar LE seit 93. Als ich dem neuen Rahmen gesehen habe hätte ich mich (zum Glück nur!) fast, wie damals heftigst verguckt... 

Dass GT im Laufe der Jahre einige Veränderungen mitgemacht hat ist ja klar, aber dass sowas denen, die die Marke am Leben erhalten vorgesetzt wird, ist schon irgendwie dreist! 
Das Argument 





> ...generell ist dieer rahmen handgeschweisst und ich denke es macht den rahmen doch auch aus, dass nicht alle von der maschine gleichgemacht sind


 um den Murks zu entschuldigen, äh nein, zu legitimieren ist aber seehr weit hergeholt!
Mein Zaskar wurde vermutlich noch von jemandem geschweißt, der wusste woran und wofür  er arbeitet - jedenfalls war und ist das alte Stück hervorragend verarbeitet. 

Ich finde es echt für jeden hier sehr schade, der sich auf ein Stückchen Kult gefreut hat und dann _New age hand made 2008 _ für sein anständig verdientes Geld bekommt. Und auch schade für mich! Ich werde mir nun definitiv keinen kaufen, sondern meinen fahren bis dass die Materialermüdung uns trennt...


----------



## oldman (22. März 2008)

um Missverstaendnisse zu vermeiden: ich bin nach wie vor ein überzeugter Fan der Marke GT, das ist ja auch der Grund weswegen ich blind den Rahmen gekauft habe (zum ersten Mal im Leben einen Rahmen "blind" bestellt!!!).
Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich auch, wieviel der Rahmen in USA und in UK kosten wuerde, trotzdem habe ich in D bestellt.

Mein Aerger bezieht sich nur auf die schlechte Kommunikation mit den Kunden, die Argumentation und die Qualitaet des Rahmens, die nicht im geringsten den urspruenglichen Ankuendigungen entspricht.

in diesem Sinne...


----------



## thalamus (22. März 2008)

mhm, so habe ich es auch verstanden. Fan bin ich auch... nur sowas enttäuscht dann doch irgendwie..


----------



## GT-Man (23. März 2008)

Ich werde Ende des Monats mich mal mit cyclery treffen und mir meinen bestellten Rahmen zeigen lassen, bevor ich ihn abnehme. Wenn der Rahmen auch die o.g. Mängel in der Verarbeitung aufweisen sollte, werde ich ihn wohl nicht abnehmen (aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben). Auch ich hatte den Rahmen blind bestellt, eben weil die allgemeine Erwartung an die Qualität bei der hochpuschenden PR für diesen Rahmen recht hoch war. 
@oldman: Ich war so frei, einige Deiner neuen Bilder bei mtbr.com reinzustellen, obwohl ich ja weiß, dass Du da auch aktiv bist.


----------



## spatzel (23. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> .......(aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben)
> 
> Ich eben auch noch nicht,und vielleicht wird das Thema jetzt auch mal wirklich ernst genommen und die ankommenden Teile auch auf Fehler untersucht,BEVOR sie das Importeurgebäude wieder verlassen....und hoffentlich wird auch Mama-GT informiert,was da abläuft...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. März 2008)

Hier mal was aus Engand:
http://www.nationalcycles.co.uk/gt-zaskar-re-issue-frame-2008.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (26. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hier mal was aus Engand:
> http://www.nationalcycles.co.uk/gt-zaskar-re-issue-frame-2008.html



ich weiss...
aber was machst Du, wenn das gestell im gleichen Zustand wie meiner ankommt. Retoure nach UK? Teurer Versand...

Ich warte ja nach wie vor auf eine Reaktion meines Haendlers, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. März 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich weiss...
> aber was machst Du, wenn das gestell im gleichen Zustand wie meiner ankommt. Retoure nach UK? Teurer Versand...
> 
> Ich warte ja nach wie vor auf eine Reaktion meines Haendlers, dann sehen wir weiter.



Ich weiß, ich dachte da auch eher mal an den Preis für das "Gute Stück"


----------



## elbean (26. März 2008)

In diesem Forum kann man herrlich nachverfolgen, wie die anfängliche Euphorie für den Jubiläumsrahmen so langsam ins Gegenteil umschlägt. Einige der eingestellten Bilder sind auch wirklich ein Armutszeugnis für dieses Premiumprodukt, das dem Image der Marke GT wieder zu mehr Glanz verhelfen sollte. Es scheint eben wie in der amerikanischen Autoindustrie zu funktionieren: Alles sieht ganz nett aus, nur genau hinschauen darf man nicht. Als Händler bin ich aber trotzdem froh, einen solchen Jubi-Rahmen ergattert zu haben. Meiner hat auch keine gravierenden Mängel, so dass er mal zu einem schönen Bike komplettiert werden kann. Der Preis ist zweifellos hoch - so teilen heutige Fans des Zaskar mein Problem aus den 90ern: Zaskar gesehen, Zaskar gewollt, Kohle gefehlt... Manche Sachen ändern sich eben nie.


----------



## Fabian'97 (27. März 2008)

also ich finde zu jedem zaskar gehört ein chris king steuersatz


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (27. März 2008)

Die nette Seite vom Herrn Gruber schreibt:

Ball Burnished: Ein ProzeÃ zur Reinigung, Polieren und zur VerhÃ¤rtung der OberflÃ¤che von Metallrohren. In einem groÃen BehÃ¤lter reiben die sich darin befindenten Metallkugeln mit den Rahmenrohren aneinander und erzielen so den gewÃ¼nschten Effekt. 

Ja ne is klar, fÃ¼r bischen Reibung in Metallkugeln fliegt der erst mal noch nach Taiwan.  Auch wenn hier einige durch die rosa GT Brille schauen, so werde ich sicher nicht der einzige sein, der  definitiv nicht glaubt, dass dies der einzige Arbeitsschritt in Taiwan sein soll. An dem Rahmen ist rein gar nichts besonderes, was den Preis nur irgendwie rechtfertigen wÃ¼rde, selbst ein gut verarbeiteter 199â¬ Rahmen aus Taiwan wiegt heute um 1700g.


----------



## versus (27. März 2008)

elbean schrieb:


> Als Händler bin ich aber trotzdem froh, einen solchen Jubi-Rahmen ergattert zu haben.



du bist nicht zufällig der von gt team erwähnte händler, auf dessen seite 



GT-TEAM schrieb:


> 1.100 g: mir ist nicht bekannt, dass wir den rahmen mit 1.100 gramm angegeben haben. es stimmt es gibt einen fahrrad online shop, der das so anpreist. dies kann ich natürlich nicht verhindern. fakt ist, dass dieser online shop den rahmen nicht bestellt hat.


----------



## Kruko (27. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> du bist nicht zufällig der von gt team erwähnte händler, auf dessen seite



Frage beantwortet??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297878&page=2

und

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297878&page=3

Hier wird zumindest in einen Online-Shop verwiesen. Der Rahmen war auch bis vor kurzem noch drin


----------



## Backfisch (27. März 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar, für bischen Reibung in Metallkugeln fliegt der erst mal noch nach Taiwan.



Das macht man ja nicht in der Badewanne.


----------



## kingmoe (27. März 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar, für bischen Reibung in Metallkugeln fliegt der erst mal noch nach Taiwan.  Auch wenn hier einige durch die rosa GT Brille schauen, so werde ich sicher nicht der einzige sein, der  definitiv nicht glaubt, dass dies der einzige Arbeitsschritt in Taiwan sein soll.



Stichwort Globalisierung... Wie letztens hier schon festgestellt: Selbst Nordseekrabben werden hier gefangen, dann in Übersee gepult um anschließend wieder hier verkauft zu werden.
Ich befürchte, du musst dein Weltbild erweitern


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2008)

das würde auch den preis erklären (wie bei den nordseekrabben).




USA-TAIWAN-USA-GERMANY

wenn der rahmen in taiwan nur bb wurde,müssten die decals ja in usa angebracht worden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2008)

Ein sehr bemühter britischer Händler hat mir Bilder eines in seinem Sortiment befindlichen XL-Rahmens zukommen lassen.

Interessanterweise befinden sich auf diesem auch die Cantisockel. Anscheinend wurden die nicht nur für Deutschland gemacht. Ich kann leider die Bilder nicht anhängen weil sie zu groß sind und ich echt keine Ahnung habe wie ich die auf 60KB schrumpfen kann.   

mfg


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2008)

du musst die bilder erst ins fotoalbum runterlanden und dann hierher verlinken.


----------



## kingmoe (27. März 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ein sehr bemühter britischer Händler hat mir Bilder eines in seinem Sortiment befindlichen XL-Rahmens zukommen lassen.
> 
> Interessanterweise befinden sich auf diesem auch die Cantisockel. Anscheinend wurden die nicht nur für Deutschland gemacht. Ich kann leider die Bilder nicht anhängen weil sie zu groß sind und ich echt keine Ahnung habe wie ich die auf 60KB schrumpfen kann.
> 
> mfg



Ich dachte eh immer, die wären nicht nur für D, sondern für Europa?!


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (27. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Stichwort Globalisierung... Wie letztens hier schon festgestellt: Selbst Nordseekrabben werden hier gefangen, dann in Übersee gepult um anschließend wieder hier verkauft zu werden.
> Ich befürchte, du musst dein Weltbild erweitern



Für mich zählt in 1. Linie der gesunde Menschenverstand. Und der sagt mir, dass bei nicht arbeitsintensiven Prozessen (dein Krabbenbeispiel ist nämlich extrem arbeitsintensiv und dort nutzt man das große Lohngefälle, was die Transportkosten aufwiegt) sich der weite Transport kaum lohnen kann, ausser man hat irgendwelche Umweltauflagen im Heimatland, an deren Erfüllung die Weiterverarbeitung hakt. Ball burnished hört sich für mich nach einem mechanischen Prozeß an, der maschinell erledigt wird und die Umwelt nicht besonders stark belastet. Lasse mich aber gerne eines anderen belehren. Der Schweißvorgang wäre z.B. sehr arbeitsintensiv und gute Schweißer sind recht teure Arbeitskräfte, da würde sich die Verlagerung eher anbieten bzw. eine Ausweichung auf die Roboterschweißung, wie sie Giant mit dem MATTS einführte. 
Von daher möchte ich die Anspielung auf mein reduziertes Weltbild widerlegen.


----------



## Kruko (27. März 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die komplette Nachbearbeitung in Taiwan erfolgte. Also auch die Fräsarbeiten für den Steuersatz, Tretlager etc.

Und das ist, was mich richtig ärgert.  

Hier stellt sich die Frage, welcher Anteil der wichtigere bzw. wert steigernde ist. Und das hat mit dem "Made in..." etwas zu tun


----------



## Kint (27. März 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> ... Roboterschweißung, wie sie Giant mit dem MATTS einführte.
> ...



merida war das nicht giant. deren firma, deren geschütztes herstellerverfahren, deren produkte wurden mitt matts beworben.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die komplette Nachbearbeitung in Taiwan erfolgte. Also auch die Fräsarbeiten für den Steuersatz, Tretlager etc.



Ich bin mir da sogar ziemlich sicher. Warum? Mein 07er Team ist Made in Taiwan, und hab die gleichen schief gefrästen Lagersitze am Steuerkopf wie das hier gezeigte Anniversary.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (27. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> merida war das nicht giant. deren firma, deren geschütztes herstellerverfahren, deren produkte wurden mitt matts beworben.



Ja, verwechselt..


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da sogar ziemlich sicher. Warum? Mein 07er Team ist Made in Taiwan, und hab die gleichen schief gefrästen Lagersitze am Steuerkopf wie das hier gezeigte Anniversary.



Wenn das stimmen sollte und sich das irgendwie beweisen läßt, dann können sie sich schon auf eine Klage einstellen.

Für so eine verarsche habe ich echt keine Energie.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (27. März 2008)

Werden die Rohre erst zusammengeschweisst und dann gefräst? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da müsste man ja den gesamten Rahmen auf dem Maschinentisch einspannen...  
Der für mich schlimmste Fall wäre, dass die Rohre von den USA nach Taiwan geschippert werden, die Taiwaner diese ablängen und fräsen, die fertigen Rohre wieder in die US of A geschippert und dort zusammengeschweisst werden. Anschließend geht's wieder nach good old Taiwan zum endgültigen Finish mit BB, polieren und Aufkleber draufsetzen.

Aber: Nichts konkretes weiß man nicht...


----------



## LLcoolfreak (27. März 2008)

Für mich sieht das so aus, als wäre der Nullpunkt für die Bearbeitung ins Sattelrohr gelegt worden, wenn der Rahmen nun ein wenig verzogen ist oder die Rahmenlehre nicht 100prozentig war, dann ist es ganz logisch, das das Steuerrohr nicht exakt mittig Bearbeitet wird. Wenn man den Nullpunkt auch ins Steuuerrohr gelegt hätte, so wäre die Ausfräsung perfekt, aber Sattel und Steuerrohr würden evtl. nicht fluchten und man würde mit einem schiefen, krummen oder was auch immer Rahmen durch die Gegend fahren. Also eher ein optischer Mangel, der aber wohl durchaus einen anderen ausgleicht!


----------



## Kruko (27. März 2008)

Der Rahmen muss erst geschweißt werden und wird dann nachbehandelt. Also Fräsarbeiten erfolgen erst nach dem Schweißen

Bedenkt, dass bei den Toleranzen der Durchmesser mit eine Rolle spielt. Das Steuerrohr, was einen Wandstärkenunterschied von ca. 1 mm hat, liegt nur 0,5 mm aus der Toleranz. Trotz Lehren kann man einen Rahmen nicht so genau schweißen. 

Das Problem an der Sache liegt einfach daran, dass ein Steuerrohr, welches mit seinem Außenrohrdurchmesser für Standard-Steuersätze bestimmt ist, nun einen integrierten Steuersatz aufnehmen soll. Früher wäre ein um 0,5 mm daneben liegendes Steuerrohr nicht aufgefallen, da die Wandstärke wesentlich dicker waren. Dem integrierten Steuersatz ist die Dicke dort egal, dieserr trägt dort nicht (siehe auch Janikulus seine Skizze). Ein Umbau auf Standard-Steuersätze wie ihn Oldman vor hatte ist aber unmöglich. Selbst bei gleichmäßigen Wandstärken würde der Rahmen dort reißen.


----------



## spatzel (27. März 2008)

.....ich glaube, daß uns hier wohl am ehesten GT-Team Klarheit verschaffen könnte, was Taiwan betrifft etc...oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Janikulus (27. März 2008)

das Steuerrohr wird nicht gefräst sonder gedreht... und das passiert vor dem schweissen.
Um den Rahmen erst zu schweissen und dann komplett zu fräsen bräuchte es ein ganz schön fette 5-Achs Fräse ohne umzuspannen.
Ausserdem macht die Bearbeitung vom Steuerrohr nur mit einer 2 Spindel Drehbank Sinn, oder der Dreher richtet nach dem Umspannen wieder sehr genau aus.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (28. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .....ich glaube, daß uns hier wohl am ehesten GT-Team Klarheit verschaffen könnte, was Taiwan betrifft etc...oder seh ich das falsch?



Ja, so wie er sich mit den Geometriedaten auskannte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian'97 (28. März 2008)

was mich mal interessieren würde,

wieviele der 500 sind bereits verkauft, gibt es tatsächlich 
nur 500 oder gibts leute mit der gleichen seriennummer

und vor allem wie viele sind schon wieder zurückgegangen???:


----------



## Backfisch (28. März 2008)

Fabian'97 schrieb:


> gibt es tatsächlich
> nur 500 oder gibts leute mit der gleichen seriennummer



Sind die Rahmen vielleicht aus Plastik und nur silbern angemalt?


----------



## Catsoft (28. März 2008)

Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang mal interessieren was auf den Zollpapieren für ein Ursprungsland angegeben wurde...


----------



## oldman (28. März 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang mal interessieren was auf den Zollpapieren für ein Ursprungsland angegeben wurde...



formelle Anfrage beim HZA in Hamburg.... das ist aber dann recht unfein


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. März 2008)

Ich denke nicht, dass eine Firma, wie GT dahingehend irgendwas anbrennen lassen würde. So etwas zu riskieren wäre absolut idiotisch.


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass eine Firma, wie GT dahingehend irgendwas anbrennen lassen würde. So etwas zu riskieren wäre absolut idiotisch.



So wie das bis jetzt alles gelaufen ist, würde ich sogar vom gegenteiligem ausgehen, auch wenn es mehr als bestürzend ist.

Es wurde ja schon bestätigt, dass auf jeden Fall das Vollenden in Taiwan gemacht wurde, davon war beim Bewerben auch nie die Rede. Es wurde immer mit made in USA geworben und zumindest das Polieren ist noch ein wichtiger Arbeitsschritt, um das Bekleben aussen vor zu lassen. Das alleine ist schon eine bewusste Täuschung und reicht für die Auflösung eines Kaufvertrages (zumindest in Österreich)....

mfg


----------



## Catsoft (28. März 2008)

Und die Verzollungspapiere wären der Beweis dafür...


----------



## gt-kolli (28. März 2008)

kann doch mal jeder seine Rahmen-Nr. angeben
meiner ist Nr58 Größe M


----------



## GT-Man (28. März 2008)

Ich habe bei cyclery Rahmen Nr. 49 in L bestellt.


----------



## bikehumanumest (31. März 2008)

mal ne technische frage:

der frame hat ja netterweise v-brake sockel...

wie verlegt ihr denn den bremszug ? also wenn man die v-brake hinten aktivieren möchte...

es sind nämlich nur die 2 äusseren gussets mit gegenhaltern (die ja von den schaltzügen belegt sind) und eine mittige rinne , in der der scheibenbremszug geführt wird,wenn man scheibenbremsen benutzt

ideen ? also für ne v-brake zugverlegung

eine durchgehende bremszughülle ??? oder ne bessere idee ?

joe

da kann mans einigermassen erkennen...:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/416371

für den europamarkt wurden zwar v-brake sockel angeschweißt aber die zugverlegung nicht verändert, diese ist also wie bei dem amerikanischen modell für 2x schaltzug und 1x scheibenbremszug auf dem oberrohr...

hat wohl ausser mir noch niemand bemerkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (31. März 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hat wohl ausser mir noch niemand bemerkt...



Bemerkt habens die andern sicher schon ist aber halt eine gute Lösung.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre ja 2x Schaltzughalter, 1x Hydraulikhalter, 1x Bremszughalter und das sieht ziemlich doof aus wenn man dann Hydraulikleitungen fährt und die Bremszughalter bleiben unbenutzt....

Durchgehende Zugverlegung heißt das Zauberwort  was ich auch ganz sinnvoll finde.
Und es gibt ja auch hydraulische Felgenbremsen...


----------



## flensburger (31. März 2008)

Hallo , nach langem hin und her überlegen geht mein Rahmen (Nr 43) morgen wieder an GT zurück. Grund hierfür sind eine krumme linke Sitzstrebe, ein nicht mittig gearbeiteter Steuersatzsitz und zu guter letzt ein Hinterbau, wo man das Laufrad aus der Mitte speichen muß, damit es nicht schleift! Für 1300 Euro Vk Preis könnte ich gleich eimerweise kotzen.... Habe mir vor vielen Jahren keinen Zaskar leisten können, heute kann ich es, aber GT kann es offensichtlich nicht mehr... 
Ich bezweifle stark, wenn ich meine und die anderen Erfahrungen so zusammenfasse, das überhaupt einer der Rahmen 100 pro gearbeitet ist.
Ersatzweise kommt jetzt ein Quantec SLR Racing Rahmen; kein Kultteil, aber mit 449,- Euro Vk Preis 1 A !!! gearbeitet !! 
Danke GT, vielleicht ein anderes Mal......

flensburger


----------



## oldman (31. März 2008)

flensburger schrieb:


> Hallo , nach langem hin und her überlegen geht mein Rahmen (Nr 43) morgen wieder an GT zurück. Grund hierfür sind eine krumme linke Sitzstrebe, ein nicht mittig gearbeiteter Steuersatzsitz und zu guter letzt ein Hinterbau, wo man das Laufrad aus der Mitte speichen muß, damit es nicht schleift! Für 1300 Euro Vk Preis könnte ich gleich eimerweise kotzen.... Habe mir vor vielen Jahren keinen Zaskar leisten können, heute kann ich es, aber GT kann es offensichtlich nicht mehr...
> Ich bezweifle stark, wenn ich meine und die anderen Erfahrungen so zusammenfasse, das überhaupt einer der Rahmen 100 pro gearbeitet ist.
> Ersatzweise kommt jetzt ein Quantec SLR Racing Rahmen; kein Kultteil, aber mit 449,- Euro Vk Preis 1 A !!! gearbeitet !!
> Danke GT, vielleicht ein anderes Mal......
> ...



auf die Sitzstreben habe ich erst gar nicht mehr geachtet... naja, kann ja mal nachmessen, mein 20er steht immer noch im Keller, da mein Händler sich nicht meldet.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (1. April 2008)

Mehr kann sich eine Firma nicht blamieren! Wo war die Qualitätskontrolle? Vielleicht zu teuer? Anscheinend wollte man einen genialen Schnitt machen. So eine Qualität ist für Taiwan jedenfalls nicht typisch. Mein Mitleid allen, die der neueren Nachfolge-Marke GT das gleiche Vertrauen entgegenbrachten und nun so enttäuscht wurden.


----------



## kingmoe (1. April 2008)

Also einen guten Rahmen gibt es wohl, der bei meinem Dealer "umme Ecke" sieht gut aus und hat auf den ersten Blick nicht die hier genannten Mängel...
 

Trotzdem ist das alles sehr schade und es tut mir fast leid, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war, lieber das 1991er zu restaureiren, als ein Jubi zu kaufen...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Also einen guten Rahmen gibt es wohl, der bei meinem Dealer "umme Ecke" sieht gut aus und hat auf den ersten Blick nicht die hier genannten Mängel...
> 
> 
> Trotzdem ist das alles sehr schade und es tut mir fast leid, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war, lieber das 1991er zu restaureiren, als ein Jubi zu kaufen...


  ja


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Also einen guten Rahmen gibt es wohl, der bei meinem Dealer "umme Ecke" sieht gut aus und hat auf den ersten Blick nicht die hier genannten Mängel...



Tja, und genau da möchte ich darauf hinweisen das bei solchen Mängeln in der Serie auch nicht fachgerechte Schweißnähte zu erwarten sind, auch wenn sonst alles halbwegs gerade aussieht - ein besoffener Schweisser vertut sich auch mal ganz schnell mit Temperaturen/Zeiten und schwupps ist das Material durch nicht sichtbare enorme Schwächungen schrottreif!


----------



## Manni1599 (2. April 2008)

Also, ich habe ja keinen Jubi gekauft. 

Da mögen ja auch teilweise erhebliche Mängel aufgetreten sein, aber so wie es aussieht sind nicht alle Rahmen betroffen. Und sorry, Zaskar 76, jetzt von besoffenen Schweissern und schrottreifen Rahmen mit nicht sichtbaren Mängeln zu schreiben, halte ich doch für sehr übertrieben. Vielleicht sollten wir zumindest so lange an das GuTe glauben und die Füsse stillhalten, bis der erste Mangelhafte Rahmen von GT in Augenschein genommen wurde und eine Reaktion seitens des Händlers oder GT erfolgt ist.

Was mich aber wundert ist, das hier geschrieben wurde, alle Rahmen seien verkauft, in der Bucht aber zumindest ein Händler den Rahmen weiterhin anbietet. Einer davon wird versteigert ab 1,- Euro. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie der da läuft.


----------



## Master | Torben (2. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir zumindest so lange an das GuTe glauben und die Füsse stillhalten, bis der erste Mangelhafte Rahmen von GT in Augenschein genommen wurde und eine Reaktion seitens des Händlers oder GT erfolgt ist.



Und genau da stellt sich die Frage... wann wird das denn sein?! GT Team macht sich im Thread seit dem auftreten der Mängel äußerst rar! Einige von uns hier haben ihre Rahmen schon zurückgegeben bzw. storniert - sollten nicht langsam geprüft werden, oder darauf reagiert werden das speziell in Deutschland so viel zurückgeht?

Was sollte GT nachbessern? Die Abdrücke an den Hinterbauten kriegt man nicht mehr weg, das total miserabel gedrehte Steuerrohr kriegt man nicht mehr weg, das Gewicht kriegt man nicht mehr weg, bei uns hier wird auch der fade Beigeschmack nicht so schnell weggehen, usw...

Die Anniversary Rahmen für die Hälfte des Preises zu verkaufen wäre da die einzige Möglichkeit und selbst die ist leider eher lachhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und sorry, Zaskar 76, jetzt von besoffenen Schweissern und schrottreifen Rahmen mit nicht sichtbaren Mängeln zu schreiben, halte ich doch für sehr übertrieben.



Halte ich für keinesfalls übertrieben da die ausgelieferten Rahmen ganz klar zeigen das die Rahmenbauer ihr Handwerk NICHT verstehen. Das sind nun mal nicht irgendwelche Schrauben bei denen man in der Endkonrolle vergessen hat sie anzuziehen, sonder es wurden Rohre schief verschweißt usw.


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Halte ich für keinesfalls übertrieben da die ausgelieferten Rahmen ganz klar zeigen das die Rahmenbauer ihr Handwerk NICHT verstehen. Das sind nun mal nicht irgendwelche Schrauben bei denen man in der Endkonrolle vergessen hat sie anzuziehen, sonder es wurden Rohre schief verschweißt usw.



Das Steuerrohr wurde im Zehntelmaß schief geschweißt. Weißt Du was Du da schreibst. Es braucht nur etwas Staub dazwischen zu sein, damit so etwas passiert. Eine Schweißerei ist keine Staub freie Örtlichkeit. Lass uns hier bei den Fakten bleiben und nicht etwas behaupten, was man in keinster Weise beweisen kann.


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2008)

flensburger schrieb:


> Grund hierfür sind eine krumme linke Sitzstrebe, ein nicht mittig gearbeiteter Steuersatzsitz und zu guter letzt ein Hinterbau, wo man das Laufrad aus der Mitte speichen muß, damit es nicht schleift!



So genau kann man nicht schweißen, und das sind keine Fakten? Lächerlich...


----------



## Janikulus (2. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr wurde im Zehntelmaß schief geschweißt. Weißt Du was Du da schreibst.



woher willst du das wissen? Hast du ein Rahmen nachgemessen? Ein Schweisslehre kann sehr genau sein,
ausserdem werden Rahmen nach dem schweissen gerichtet.

Und noch mal, das Steuerrohr wird nicht nach dem Schweissen gefräst! Die Lagersitze werden gedreht!

Sägen, Drehen/Fräsen, Biegen, Formen der Teile --> in Schweisslehre einspannen --> Schweissen --> Richten --> Nachglühen --> noch mal Richten

Das hier ist eine gedrehte Oberfläche:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. April 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> So genau kann man nicht schweißen, und das sind keine Fakten? Lächerlich...



Woher weißt du das das vom Schweißen kommt? Schon ma was von Transportschaden gehört? 
Es ist schon ärgerlich genug wie das mit dem Rahmen hier abläuft, aber ich denke das GT aufklären muß warum die Rahmen diese Mängel haben!!!!
Wie Manni schon geschrieben hat abwarten as GT - Detschland zu den defekten Rahmen sagt!!!!


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2008)

Ich habe ZWEI Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (2. April 2008)

Jungs, regt euch nicht auf. GT Deutschland oder GT werauchimmer wird NIE hier Stellung dazu nehmen. Wenn ihr etwas Offizielles wollt, dann müsst ihr sie schon verklagen...


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das das vom Schweißen kommt? Schon ma was von Transportschaden gehört?


Ja, und Oldmans Steuerrohr hat nen Marder angeknabbert - sorry, auch das hat nichts in meinen Augen mit Endkontrolle zu tun. Wer so was nach dem fräsen noch zum weiterverarbeiten gibt braucht ne verdammt dicke Brille, hat wie schon mal erwähnt keine Ahnung von dem was er tut oder ist einfach nur Profitgeil und hofft auf verblödete Kunden.  Und wenn ich 500Stück in einer Arbeitsschicht durchziehen müsste würde es auffallen(auch wenn ich ihn bekomme und andere Arbeits/Vertriebs/Verkaufsschritte danach mache). Bei den paar Rahmen die hier angekommen sind gibt es viele Probleme und ihr versucht immer noch euch die Teile schön zu reden, ich denke ich halte mich jetzt besser raus, von mir ist alles gesagt das es für mich die absolute (gewohnte) Lachnummer ist...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. April 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ja, und Oldmans Steuerrohr hat nen Marder angeknabbert - sorry, auch das hat nichts in meinen Augen mit Endkontrolle zu tun. Wer so was nach dem fräsen noch zum weiterverarbeiten gibt braucht ne verdammt dicke Brille, hat wie schon mal erwähnt keine Ahnung von dem was er tut oder ist einfach nur Profitgeil und hofft auf verblödete Kunden.  Und wenn ich 500Stück in einer Arbeitsschicht durchziehen müsste würde es auffallen(auch wenn ich ihn bekomme und andere Arbeits/Vertriebs/Verkaufsschritte danach mache). Bei den paar Rahmen die hier angekommen sind gibt es viele Probleme und ihr versucht immer noch euch die Teile schön zu reden, ich denke ich halte mich jetzt besser raus, von mir ist alles gesagt das es für mich die absolute (gewohnte) Lachnummer ist...




Das will hier keiner schön reden!!!
Aber Du kannst ja mal bei GT - Deutschland anfragen was da sache ist! Dann wissen wir endlich bescheid


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst ja mal bei GT - Deutschland anfragen was da sache ist!


Du, nachdem ich DAS alles gelesen und gesehen habe lege ich da genau so viel Wert drauf wie auf das Statement von Lidl zu den Greenpeaceheften und zur Mitarbeiterbespitzelung...


----------



## oldschooler (2. April 2008)

kurz OT: vorgestern wurde in KL der Lidl ausgeraubt und der Räuber konnte flüchten  das Bargeld in einer LIDL-Plastiktüte ... fand ich amüsant aufgrund der schlagzeilen des ladens ....

nun zurück zu den bösen Machenschaften von GT (nur spass...ich hab keinen Rahmen , da ich das Kleingeld nicht habe, und bleibe neutraler beobachter!)


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

das der rahmen so schnell so viel billiger angeboten wird ist mir unheimlich.

was ist er dann erst in einem jahr wert?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oldman (6. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das der rahmen so schnell so viel billiger angeboten wird ist mir unheimlich.
> 
> was ist er dann erst in einem jahr wert?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



vor allem erstaunlich, dass GT seine Haendler nicht im Griff hat... Ist zwar nicht erlaubt, seinen Haendler Verkaufspreise vorzuschreiben, aber man kann sich ja freundlich mit dem Haendler darauf einigen, dass er den UVP nicht unterschreitet (andernfalls gibt's halt keinen Werbekostenzuschuss in 2008 oder das Zahlungsziel wird mal revidiert und er kriegt Ware nur gegen Vorkasse etc).
Normalerweise zuckt der Haendler kurz und dann passt das wieder mit dem UVP.
schade, wieder mal sehr schade.
Und ausserdem für all diejenigen, die sich zum regulaeren Preis den Rahmen gekauft haben, ein kleines wenig frustrierend oder gar etwas mehr als frustrierend..... 
wie gesagt, schade schade


----------



## kingmoe (6. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> vor allem erstaunlich, dass GT seine Haendler nicht im Griff hat... Ist zwar nicht erlaubt, seinen Haendler Verkaufspreise vorzuschreiben, aber man kann sich ja freundlich mit dem Haendler darauf einigen, dass er den UVP nicht unterschreitet (andernfalls gibt's halt keinen Werbekostenzuschuss in 2008 oder das Zahlungsziel wird mal revidiert und er kriegt Ware nur gegen Vorkasse etc).
> Normalerweise zuckt der Haendler kurz und dann passt das wieder mit dem UVP.
> schade, wieder mal sehr schade.
> Und ausserdem für all diejenigen, die sich zum regulaeren Preis den Rahmen gekauft haben, ein kleines wenig frustrierend oder gar etwas mehr als frustrierend.....
> wie gesagt, schade schade



Und sollten nicht nur 2 Rahmen pro Händler ausgeliefert werden?! Der ebay-Höker Ski-Bilek scheint ja etliche davon zu haben


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wollte niemand die Rahmen haben


----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> vor allem erstaunlich, dass GT seine Haendler nicht im Griff hat... Ist zwar nicht erlaubt, seinen Haendler Verkaufspreise vorzuschreiben, aber man kann sich ja freundlich mit dem Haendler darauf einigen, dass er den UVP nicht unterschreitet (andernfalls gibt's halt keinen Werbekostenzuschuss in 2008 oder das Zahlungsziel wird mal revidiert und er kriegt Ware nur gegen Vorkasse etc).
> Normalerweise zuckt der Haendler kurz und dann passt das wieder mit dem UVP.
> schade, wieder mal sehr schade.
> Und ausserdem für all diejenigen, die sich zum regulaeren Preis den Rahmen gekauft haben, ein kleines wenig frustrierend oder gar etwas mehr als frustrierend.....
> wie gesagt, schade schade



So lief es vielleicht bei fahrrad.de, deren Angebot "Avalanche 1.0 Disc für 399 statt 799" wenige Tage nachdem es hier gepostet wurde verschwand.
 

Es ist auf jeden Fall erschreckend, dass die meisten GTs wit unter UPE verkauft werden.


Ich hatte mir überlegt, einen Jubi zu kaufen um ihn in Watte zu packen und in ein paar Jahren zu verkaufen oder aufzubauen, aber ich bin da mal mit einer limitierten und handnummerierten Uhr reingefallen (Böker Kalashnikov-Uhr Nr. 47 (!) von 1000), die brachte bei ebay USA (!) nicht mal ihren Einkaufspreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (6. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und sollten nicht nur 2 Rahmen pro Händler ausgeliefert werden?! Der ebay-Höker Ski-Bilek scheint ja etliche davon zu haben



Das erinnert mich so an den Legoladen in Oberhausen - dort gab es so StarWars-Sternzerstörer für schlappe 699Euro. Der Harken war aber das man pro Haushalt nicht mehr als 5 Stück, also für 3495Euro vorbestellen durfte...


----------



## Karakoram95 (6. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das der rahmen so schnell so viel billiger angeboten wird ist mir unheimlich.
> 
> was ist er dann erst in einem jahr wert?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich habe es gewagt und den Rahmen heute Abend ersteigert!
Das ist nun definitiv mein letzter Anlauf um einen Jubirahmen zu bekommen, der einwandfrei ist!
Nachdem mein erster unter jeder Kritik war bin ich frohen Mutes, dass es dieses Mal klappt.
Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten  !


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

da staune ich jetzt aber nicht schlecht! ich hoffe dieser entspricht deinen erwartungen


----------



## Karakoram95 (6. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> da staune ich jetzt aber nicht schlecht! ich hoffe dieser entspricht deinen erwartungen



Ja alle guten Dinge sind.....ZWEI  !!


----------



## oldman (6. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Ja alle guten Dinge sind.....ZWEI  !!


----------



## alecszaskar (7. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Ich habe es gewagt und den Rahmen heute Abend ersteigert!



und warum hat der Händler offensichtlich, mehr als zwei Rahmen erhalten??


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (7. April 2008)

Weil es ums Geschäft geht und nicht um Devotionalien für ein paar Fans, die sich mit einer angeblichen Rarität beweihräuchern wollen.


----------



## oldman (7. April 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Weil es ums Geschäft geht und nicht um Devotionalien für ein paar Fans, die sich mit einer angeblichen Rarität beweihräuchern wollen.



a) Trolle nicht füttern
b) eben drum hat es den Rahmen, wozu denn sonst? 
c) schönes Leben noch
d) achja, wie gesagt - Trolle bitte nicht füttern


----------



## alecszaskar (7. April 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Weil es ums Geschäft geht und nicht um Devotionalien für ein paar Fans, die sich mit einer angeblichen Rarität beweihräuchern wollen.



Verstehe ich nicht, will ich auch nicht verstehen.
Hast Du mit dem Thema zu tun, oder nur Langeweile?
Die Aussage von GT war anders lautend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (7. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und sollten nicht nur 2 Rahmen pro Händler ausgeliefert werden?! Der ebay-Höker Ski-Bilek scheint ja etliche davon zu haben



*hust... 

vertickt der eventuell die ganzen Retourrahmen?!?!

*hust


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (7. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> a) Trolle nicht füttern
> b) eben drum hat es den Rahmen, wozu denn sonst?
> c) schönes Leben noch
> d) achja, wie gesagt - Trolle bitte nicht füttern



zu a) werden  die nicht mit überteuerten qualitativ minderwertigen Rahmen gefüttert?

zu b) siehe a)

zu c) ebenso

zu d) Widerspruch zu b)


----------



## Karakoram95 (7. April 2008)

Da der Händler dem Käufer, wie im Fernabsatz üblich, ein Rücktrittsrecht einräumt so habe ich mir gedacht, dann probier ich es halt nochmal!

Ein Freund von mir hat sich den Rahmen auch bestellt (in L) und dessen Ausgabe scheint vollkommen in Ordnung zu sein, was den Steuersatz und so betrifft.

Deswegen bin ich guter Dinge, dass es doch auch ein paar Rahmen ohne Mängel gibt.


----------



## Master | Torben (7. April 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> zu a) werden  die nicht mit überteuerten qualitativ minderwertigen Rahmen gefüttert?
> 
> zu b) siehe a)
> 
> ...



Och menno Oldman.... und du hast ihn ja doch gefüttert


----------



## oldman (7. April 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Och menno Oldman.... und du hast ihn ja doch gefüttert



ich konnt's nicht lassen... er ist ja anhänglich, vielleicht bleibt er ja, dann haben wir endlich nen Forumsdeppen


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich konnt's nicht lassen... er ist ja anhänglich, vielleicht bleibt er ja, dann haben wir endlich nen Forumsdeppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (7. April 2008)

Mal zurück zum Glück.... ääääh Thema:

Sind die 'Problemrahmen' eventuell von ein und demselben Schweißer bzw. Fräser (Nach/Vorbearbeiter) gemacht? Vielleicht können die Betroffenen das anhand ihrer zertifikate nachvollziehen.
Klingt zumindest nach Schlampigkeit von einem/wenigen wenn ein paar Rahmen Schäden haben und andere nicht.


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2008)

Auf dem Zertifikat steht nur die Unterschrift des Schweißers. Wo und wer den Rest gemacht hat, ist nicht dokumentiert


----------



## Karakoram95 (7. April 2008)

Okay konnte mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufnehmen und der hat mir zugesichert, dass der Rahmen in perfektem Zustand ist!
Der Rahmen hat die Nummer 072, hat den schon wer gehabt??

Hoff dieses Mal klappt es!


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> ...hat den schon wer gehabt??



manchmal stimmt mich das schon sehr nachdenklich...


----------



## Karakoram95 (7. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> manchmal stimmt mich das schon sehr nachdenklich...



Wieso denn?
Irgendwer hat ja geschrieben, dass er den Rahmen nicht wollte von dem Händler, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## spatzel (7. April 2008)

Ich hatte den Händler letzte Woche schon zweimal angeschrieben,ob die Dinger einwandfrei sind(mit Aufzählung der bisher bekannten Mängel),bisher kam keinerlei Reaktion.....


----------



## Karakoram95 (7. April 2008)

Nun ich habe den Rahmen "blind" gekauft und ihm heute gleich geschrieben, dass sollte der Rahmen nicht perfekt sein, ich ihm das Ding gleich wieder zurück schicke! Darauf hin hat er mir geantwortet  !

Der Rahmen sei zwar perfekt, aber ob ich mir sicher bin dass ich ihn haben will!

Darauf hab ich ihm jetzt meine bisherigen Erfahrungen geschrieben!
Bin mal gespannt was er mir antwortet!


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Wieso denn?
> Irgendwer hat ja geschrieben, dass er den Rahmen nicht wollte von dem Händler, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



nachdenklich, weil man bei dem jubi schon *käufer* fragen muss, ob die rahmennummer bekannt und der rahmen mängelfrei ist...

es geht dabei nicht um deine entscheidung es noch einmal zu probieren, denn die zeichnet dich als aussergewöhnlich hartnäckigen gt-anhänger aus


----------



## GT-TEAM (7. April 2008)

es kam jetzt nochmals die frage der Reklamationsabwicklung auf. die cycle-union gmbh hat den vertrieb über den fahrradfachhandel geregelt. das heisst wir vertreiben die produkte über unseren starken partner den fahrradfachhandel. wir sind der überzeugung dass "die frau/ der mann vor Ort" nicht zu ersetzen ist. den gleichen weg gehen wir auch bei reklamationen. wir bitte um verständnis, dass wir nicht aufgrund von vermutungen, photos,... ein urteil fällen können und werden.


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2008)

Bedeutet das übersetzt, dass GT Deutschland keine Informationen zu Reklamationen von Cycle-Union bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karakoram95 (7. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> es kam jetzt nochmals die frage der Reklamationsabwicklung auf. die cycle-union gmbh hat den vertrieb über den fahrradfachhandel geregelt. das heisst wir vertreiben die produkte über unseren starken partner den fahrradfachhandel. wir sind der überzeugung dass "die frau/ der mann vor Ort" nicht zu ersetzen ist. den gleichen weg gehen wir auch bei reklamationen. wir bitte um verständnis, dass wir nicht aufgrund von vermutungen, photos,... ein urteil fällen können und werden.



Reden ist Silber....schweigen ist Gold! Sollte man sich vielleicht echt beherzigen, denn diese Stellungnahme wird meines Erachtens das Forum nur wieder aufheizen....

GT sollte seiner QC echt mal auf die Finger schauen! 
Bin der festen Überzeugung, dass GT es schaffen kann wieder erfolgreich zu sein, mit den richtigen Köpfen an den entscheidenden Positionen, die nicht nur für die Gewinnmaximierung arbeiten, sondern den Leuten ausgezeichnete Qualität für vergnügtes Mountainbiken liefern wollen und Räder auf die Beine stellt, die man jahrelang ohne Probleme fahren kann.


----------



## kingmoe (7. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Bin der festen Überzeugung, dass GT es schaffen kann wieder erfolgreich zu sein, mit den richtigen Köpfen an den entscheidenden Positionen, die nicht nur für die Gewinnmaximierung arbeiten, sondern den Leuten ausgezeichnete Qualität für vergnügtes Mountainbiken liefern wollen und Räder auf die Beine stellt, die man jahrelang ohne Probleme fahren kann.



Etwas viel Romantik für modernes Bike-Biz, befürchte ich. Wenn du Bikes von Leuten kaufen willst, die das ganze als Passion ansehen, dann landest du im Custom-Segment. Und bezahlst entsprechendes Geld.

Oder kaufst ein Canyon...


----------



## Karakoram95 (7. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Etwas viel Romantik für modernes Bike-Biz, befürchte ich. Wenn du Bikes von Leuten kaufen willst, die das ganze als Passion ansehen, dann landest du im Custom-Segment. Und bezahlst entsprechendes Geld.
> 
> Oder kaufst ein Canyon...



Mag sein, aber auch dafür gibt es einen Markt.... man sollte unter dem Namen GT keinen Müll feilbieten, traurig genug dass es die Bikes teilweise im Baumarkt zu kaufen gibt, wie man so hört!


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber auch dafür gibt es einen Markt.... man sollte unter dem Namen GT keinen Müll feilbieten, traurig genug dass es die Bikes teilweise im Baumarkt zu kaufen gibt, wie man so hört!



bitte nicht wieder die baumarkt-keule   
das kann ich echt nicht mehr hören! es ist zwar richtig, dass die bikes mal in derartigen märkten verscheuert wurden, aber das thema liegt nun hinter uns. ich hatte am samstag das vergnügen das sanction probezufahren und einen grossen teil der palette (zaskar carbon, avalanche, force, sanction, marathon, div. bmx, ruckus etc.) in augenschein nehmen zu dürfen und ich kann dir sagen das sind hammer räder  und alles andere als müll!!!
der huddel (ein vielleicht zu nettes wort) mit dem jubi zaskar ist sehr, sehr ärgerlich und selbst mir als unbetroffenem schwillt der kamm wenn ich das hier alles lese, aber ich bleibe dabei: es geht mit GT steil bergauf !











ich bekomme übrigens für dieses statement weder geld noch naturalien von GT


----------



## Master | Torben (7. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich bekomme übrigens für dieses statement weder geld noch naturalien von GT




Glaubst du ja wohl selber nicht... oder willst du die ganzen GT Räder und Rahmen in deiner Werkstatt nicht als Naturalien sehen... nah


----------



## Karakoram95 (7. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> bitte nicht wieder die baumarkt-keule
> das kann ich echt nicht mehr hören! es ist zwar richtig, dass die bikes mal in derartigen märkten verscheuert wurden, aber das thema liegt nun hinter uns. ich hatte am samstag das vergnügen das sanction probezufahren und einen grossen teil der palette (zaskar carbon, avalanche, force, sanction, marathon, div. bmx, ruckus etc.) in augenschein nehmen zu dürfen und ich kann dir sagen das sind hammer räder  und alles andere als müll!!!
> der huddel (ein vielleicht zu nettes wort) mit dem jubi zaskar ist sehr, sehr ärgerlich und selbst mir als unbetroffenem schwillt der kamm wenn ich das hier alles lese, aber ich bleibe dabei: es geht mit GT steil bergauf !



Ich glaub da hat wer was in den falschen Hals bekommen, denn ich habe s o l l t e geschrieben! Habe nicht gesagt es  w i r d  Müll verkauft! 
Also bitte hier keine falschen Unterstellungen, denn das kann ICH überhaupt nicht ausstehen, wenn man mir das Wort im Mund umdreht!  

Das nächste Mal bitte ein bisserl genauer lesen!

Zu den anderen Bikes kann und will ich nichts sagen, denn dazu kann ich nichts beitragen, da ich sie nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

du solltest dich ggf. an deine eigenen vorgaben halten:

1. habe ich dir nix unterstellt, ausser diese baumarkt-story nachgeplappert zu haben
2. habe ich darum gebeten genau diese nicht ständig wieder aufzuwärmen
3. suggerierst du damit, dass die übrigen räder auch nix taugen

und wenn du GT ernsthaft zur custom schmiede machen willst, muss man dir einfach widersprechen...

ansonsten: *peace!*


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (7. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich konnt's nicht lassen... er ist ja anhänglich, vielleicht bleibt er ja, dann haben wir endlich nen Forumsdeppen



Tut mir leid, ich lös dich nicht ab.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (7. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Etwas viel Romantik für modernes Bike-Biz, befürchte ich. Wenn du Bikes von Leuten kaufen willst, die das ganze als Passion ansehen, dann landest du im Custom-Segment. Und bezahlst entsprechendes Geld.
> 
> Oder kaufst ein Canyon...



Genau so sieht es aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karakoram95 (7. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> du solltest dich ggf. an deine eigenen vorgaben halten:
> 
> 1. habe ich dir nix unterstellt, ausser diese baumarkt-story nachgeplappert zu haben
> 2. habe ich darum gebeten genau diese nicht ständig wieder aufzuwärmen
> ...



Hat sich für meinen Geschmack schon a bisserl vorwurfsvoll angehört aber egal, bin momentan zu sensibel ! 
Muss mit meinen antiquierten Ansichten vielleicht einen GT Classic-Thread eröffnen!


----------



## oldman (7. April 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich lös dich nicht ab.



huj, da isser ja wieder... so Fiffi, bring Stöckchen - brav! Mach Männchen, ja super!
Und jetzt ab in's Körbchen. Ups, stubenrein isser ja noch nicht. Naja, ist nur'n kleiner Troll.


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Hat sich für meinen Geschmack schon a bisserl vorwurfsvoll angehört aber egal, bin momentan zu sensibel !
> Muss mit meinen antiquierten Ansichten vielleicht einen GT Classic-Thread eröffnen!



ein bisschen vielleicht  ! war aber grundsätzlich nicht böse gemeint, bei dem baumarkt-thema geht bei eben inzwischen die rote lampe an  

ich hoffe hast diesmal einen guten rahmen erwischt und baust damit ein schickes bike auf, das wir dann bald hier (oder beim treffen) zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## oldman (7. April 2008)

irgendwie weichen wir hier vom thema ab.....


----------



## versus (7. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> irgendwie weichen wir hier vom thema ab.....



stimmt, aber andererseits ist das zwischendurch auch mal ganz erfrischend


----------



## Master | Torben (8. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt, aber andererseits ist das zwischendurch auch mal ganz erfrischend



Klang oben eher nach bissl Keilerei... und nen Troll hab ich auch da irgendwo gesehen der ne Keule bringen wollte...  ich glaub Oldman füttert den immernoch heimlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (8. April 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Klang oben eher nach bissl Keilerei... und nen Troll hab ich auch da irgendwo gesehen der ne Keule bringen wollte...  ich glaub Oldman füttert den immernoch heimlich



hab doch nur versucht, ihn abzurichten - manchmal klappt das, wenn man sich ganz dolle Mühe gibt


----------



## Karakoram95 (8. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ein bisschen vielleicht  ! war aber grundsätzlich nicht böse gemeint, bei dem baumarkt-thema geht bei eben inzwischen die rote lampe an
> 
> ich hoffe hast diesmal einen guten rahmen erwischt und baust damit ein schickes bike auf, das wir dann bald hier (oder beim treffen) zu sehen bekommen.



Ja ich werd mein Bestes geben ein für mich gefälliges Bike zusammen zu stellen!
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass nachdem ich mir ja gerade ein 07er Zaskar zusammengestellt habe (ach ja das LR soll schon von der Reparatur auf dem Weg zum Händler sein !!), meine Kriegskasse leider erschöpft ist und der Aufbau sicherlich frühestens erst ab 2009 beginnen kann.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (8. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> huj, da isser ja wieder... so Fiffi, bring Stöckchen - brav! Mach Männchen, ja super!
> Und jetzt ab in's Körbchen. Ups, stubenrein isser ja noch nicht. Naja, ist nur'n kleiner Troll.



Altes Hundchen, du hast mir das Stöckchen doch gerade gebracht! Hahaha
Mit deiner Inkonsequenz und deinen verbalen Möglichkeiten solltest du lieber wieder ins Dackel Forum eintauchen mit deinem Herrchen zusammen.


----------



## Janikulus (8. April 2008)

*OLDMAN und JES-SI JAM-ES*

BITTE ​
damit hier in diesem Thread aufhören, es ist lächerlich! Klärt das bitte per PM oder Mail.


----------



## oldman (8. April 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> *OLDMAN und JES-SI JAM-ES*
> 
> BITTE ​
> damit hier in diesem Thread aufhören, es ist lächerlich! Klärt das bitte per PM oder Mail.



verdammt noch mal, es geht hier um die 20th Rahmen, mittlerweile schwerpunktmaessig um die schönen kaputten, von denen ich nebenbei einen besitze. capis?
jesdingsbums ist'n troll, der kann ja nix dafür, der ist halt so. lässt sich aber mit humor aushalten.
aber ein aushilfsmod hat mir gerade noch gefehlt zu meinem glück! 
also, nummer ziehen und hinten anstellen - das ist jetzt ERNST!
weitermachen.


----------



## Janikulus (8. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> verdammt noch mal, es geht hier um die 20th Rahmen



Genau



oldman schrieb:


> von denen ich nebenbei einen besitze. capis?



ich auch, eben



oldman schrieb:


> aber ein aushilfsmod hat mir gerade noch gefehlt zu meinem glück!



das ist nicht dein Forum sondern ein öffentlicher Ort.



oldman schrieb:


> also, nummer ziehen und hinten anstellen - das ist jetzt ERNST!
> weitermachen.



das ist echt kindisch. Ich mein das mindestens genau so ERNST wie du, euer kindergarten Getue interessiert keinen. Trolle füttern man nicht! Du fällst aber drauf rein. Lächerlich!


----------



## spatzel (8. April 2008)

Amen!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (8. April 2008)




----------



## GT-Man (9. April 2008)

Trolle ignoriert man am besten!

Back to topic: Ich werde mich nun am Samstag mit cyclery treffen und meinen Zassi Rahmen in Empfang nehmen - allerdings unter dem Vorbehalt, dass ich mir den Rahmen genauestens anschauen werde, ob er brauchbar ist. Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass mein Exemplar einigermaßen ok ist. Mehr dazu dann am Sonntag.


----------



## oldman (9. April 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Trolle ignoriert man am besten!
> 
> Back to topic: Ich werde mich nun am Samstag mit cyclery treffen und meinen Zassi Rahmen in Empfang nehmen - allerdings unter dem Vorbehalt, dass ich mir den Rahmen genauestens anschauen werde, ob er brauchbar ist. Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass mein Exemplar einigermaßen ok ist. Mehr dazu dann am Sonntag.



wuerde ich genauso machen, mittlerweile ist die thematik auf allen ebenen bekannt und ich bin sicher, dass zwischenzeitlich dafuer gesorgt wurde, dass die dinger vor der auslieferung an den handel noch mal ueberprueft werden.
dann berichte mal am sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (9. April 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



komm, lassen wir's, das wird nichts mehr.


----------



## Backfisch (9. April 2008)

Ich könnte Boxhandschuhe zum Treffen mitbringen, Einführungskurs inklusive


----------



## Janikulus (9. April 2008)

awa, hier ist keiner auf keinen böse.

ich zitiere mal einen alten weisen Mann (mit langem weissen Bart?):



Oldman schrieb:


> irgendwie hat's hier in letzter Zeit einen komischen Umgangston,
> scheint wir sind auf dem besten Weg so zu werden wie z.B. das Classic Forum....
> pubertierender Kindergarten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Backfisch (9. April 2008)

Man boxt ja auch nicht, weil man böse aufeinander ist, sondern um seine überschüssige Energie loszuwerden und sich mal wieder zu erden. 

Aber jetzt von meiner Seite endlich Schluss mit OT


----------



## Janikulus (9. April 2008)

804Euro... schade, dass die Bieter nicht zu sehen sind.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290219385418


----------



## alecszaskar (9. April 2008)

und der Laden hat noch zwei weitere im Angebot.
Fraglich allerdings, ob nach Abzug der Ebay Gebühren, noch was verdient worden ist.


----------



## cyclery.de (9. April 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> und der Laden hat noch zwei weitere im Angebot.
> Fraglich allerdings, ob nach Abzug der Ebay Gebühren, noch was verdient worden ist.



Die Verkaufsstrategien von Ski Bilek verstehe ich eh nicht. Finde es auch mehr als Schade, wenn in solch einem großen Rahmen nagelneue und aktuelle Sachen von 2008 bei eBay verramscht werden. War auch mal in deren Laden in Grießheim ... von Fahrrädern hatten sie eher mäßig Ahnung war mein Eindruck.


----------



## tomasius (9. April 2008)

Habe ja bisher nichts zu diesem Thema gesagt, aber schade finde ich diesen Verlauf natürlich auch.  

Die Rahmennummer 54 scheint es ja häufig zu geben.  












http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viel Erfolg und einen mangelfreien Rahmen!  

Tom


----------



## cleiende (9. April 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Die Verkaufsstrategien von Ski Bilek verstehe ich eh nicht. Finde es auch mehr als Schade, wenn in solch einem großen Rahmen nagelneue und aktuelle Sachen von 2008 bei eBay verramscht werden. War auch mal in deren Laden in Grießheim ... von Fahrrädern hatten sie eher mäßig Ahnung war mein Eindruck.



Also Dir müsste da doch die Galle richtig hochkochen. Evtl. dem GT-Team auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (9. April 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> 804Euro... schade, dass die Bieter nicht zu sehen sind.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290219385418



tja,schade schade....


----------



## Janikulus (9. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> tja,schade schade....



gratuliere zum Schnäppchen!


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe ein paar Bilder und hätte gerne eure Meinung dazu.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2205/2401676454_6ccd2cb740_b.jpg  (das Bild erweckt den Anschein, als wären die Kettenstreben nicht mittig angeschweisst, ist das bei den anderen Jubirahmen auch so?)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2401672812_c0fc3188a9_b.jpg   (ein laaanger Fahrer am Unterrohr)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3278/2401672816_e5c5ab25fb_b.jpg   (schlampige Politur)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2419/2401672810_34025036f0_b.jpg   (auch hier ist die Politur nicht wirklich gut)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3289/2401672800_66a0d3706f_b.jpg    (gibt wohl auch schöner gearbeitet Cantisockel, oder?)

Meine Fragen dazu wären, wenn das erste Bild bei allen anderen auch so ist, wieviel Prozent Preisnachlass würdet ihr für all diese Schönheitsfehler verlangen. Der Händler hat mich gefragt ob ich evtl an einem Preisnachlass interessiert bin oder rückabwickeln will.

mfg


----------



## olli (9. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Bilder und hätte gerne eure Meinung dazu.
> 
> ...


Nachdem ich gesehen habe, was da für eine Sattelklemmschelle dran ist, würde ich das Ding zurückgeben.   Nix für ungut, aber mir sehen viele der gezeigten Rahmen einfach nach lieblos gemachter Massenware mit einem Zertifikat zum Dummenfang aus. Für über 1.300.- kann man sich auf ebay einen top-erhaltenen echten Klein Attitude (oder Adroit?) mit Gabel, Steuersatz und einigen weiteren liebevoll gemachten Eigenheiten holen und hat wirklich Aluverarbeitung in Perfektion.


----------



## Bastieeeh (9. April 2008)

Na das sind doch alles mehr oder weniger nicht sichtbare Stellen, an denen nicht vernünftig poliert, bzw. nicht optimales Material benutzt wurde. Messen anhand von Bildern sollte man lassen, das Thema hatten wir neulich schon.
100 Euro maximal wären das in meinen Augen, vorausgesetzt die Kettenstreben sind mittig angebracht.


----------



## Janikulus (10. April 2008)

nicht nur die Kettenstreben sind ausser Mitte sondern auch das Unterrohr, zumindest bei meinem Rahmen, es ist also eher das Tretlagerrohr was nicht mittig ist.
Ich tippe also auf Absicht und denke es hat was mit Tretlager und Kettenlinie zu tun(?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. April 2008)

müsste nochmal genau nachsehen, aber als ich damals mein gelbes 98er zaskar aufgebaut habe, hatte ich auch das gefühl (hatte es damals nicht nachgemessen), dass das tretlager nicht mittig ist. ich dachte mir das selbe wie janikulus - wird wohl mit der kettenlinie zu tun haben. kann das sein?


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2008)

Versteht mich richtig, ich will den Rahmen ja haben. Das Problem ist, ich habe nach langer Suche einen XL-Rahmen aufgestellt und der liegt jetzt bei einem Freund in UK, weil der Händler nicht nach Österreich liefern wollte.

Ich will natürlich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen und nach den zahlreichen Problemen kann man glaube ich verstehen, wenn ich sehr vorsichtig bin.

Leider schafft es GT nach bald zwei Wochen nicht mir mitzuteilen, ob die vermeintlich nicht mittigen Kettenstreben so sein müssen. Bei meinem '95er Avalanche sind die Streben mittig angeschweisst.

Andererseits bin ich nicht gewillt für schlechte Qualität, auch wenn sie möglicherweise nicht so gut zu erkennen ist, ABER  ICH WEISS ES, den vollen Preis zu zahlen. Dass da etliche Steinschläge dazukommen werden weiss ich auch, aber dann brauch ich mir keinen neuen Rahmen kaufen sondern warte auf die ersten gebrauchten...

mfg


----------



## Karakoram95 (10. April 2008)

Die Nr. 072 ist bei mir heute gelandet und soweit schaut der Rahmen diesmal echt in Ordnung aus, Steuersatz, Politur usw !!







Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, war dass beim Tretlager, die Schweissnaht vom Unterrohr und teilweise von den Kettenstreben INS Tretlager "geronnen" ist!

Ist das so in Ordnung??


----------



## Kruko (10. April 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> nicht nur die Kettenstreben sind ausser Mitte sondern auch das Unterrohr, zumindest bei meinem Rahmen, es ist also eher das Tretlagerrohr was nicht mittig ist.
> Ich tippe also auf Absicht und denke es hat was mit Tretlager und Kettenlinie zu tun(?)



Wird es sicherlich. Früher hatte der Zaskar eine Tretlagerbreite von 73 mm, der Jubi-Zaskar hat aber nur 68 mm. Wenn man die Geometrie samt Kettenlinie einhalten will, so muss das Tretlager außer mittig sitzen.


----------



## zaskar76 (10. April 2008)

Sapa Profiles - sehe ich jetzt erst, ist zwar Massenabfertigung statt Custom(auch wenn sie u.a. für kleine,feine Firmen wie z.b. Moots produzieren/Aluhinterbauten), aber die Jungs können eigentlich ihren Job...


----------



## zaskar76 (10. April 2008)

http://www.sapagroup.com/us/Company...Portland/Operations/Product-Area-Bike-Frames/


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wird es sicherlich. Früher hatte der Zaskar eine Tretlagerbreite von 73 mm, der Jubi-Zaskar hat aber nur 68 mm. Wenn man die Geometrie samt Kettenlinie einhalten will, so muss das Tretlager außer mittig sitzen.



Das nenne ich einmal eine Antwort; das klingt ja sehr plausibel.

Ist das, von denen die schon so einen Rahmen haben, noch niemandem aufgefallen?

mfg


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, war dass beim Tretlager, die Schweissnaht vom Unterrohr und teilweise von den Kettenstreben INS Tretlager "geronnen" ist!
> 
> Ist das so in Ordnung??



Durchgebrannte Nähte? Also ICH finde das nicht OK. Hatte ein Yeti welches ich hier hatte auch, ging an den Händler zurück 
Meine Yeti Phase hat also nur einen Abend gedauert, war übrigens wohl auch dort gefertigt worden. Ich fand die Verarbeitung eher schlecht. Nachdem ich das hier gelesen haben war es wohl die richtige Entscheidung.

Robert

P.S: War übrigens bei Votec wohl auch ein Thema... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183301&page=41


----------



## Manni1599 (11. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wird es sicherlich. Früher hatte der Zaskar eine Tretlagerbreite von 73 mm, der Jubi-Zaskar hat aber nur 68 mm. Wenn man die Geometrie samt Kettenlinie einhalten will, so muss das Tretlager außer mittig sitzen.




Eigentlich nicht, oder?

Gibt es deswegen nicht 4-Kant lager mit verschiedenen Einbaubreiten?

Ich habe hier ein 73er und ein 68er wo die Achse unterschiedlich weit aus dem Lagergehäuse herausschaut, bei gleicher Achslänge.
Bei den Modernen, z.B. HT II liegen aus diesem Grunde ja Distanzringe bei.

Oder habe ich da jetzt etwas grundsätzlich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2008)

Nöö, seh ich auch so.  Wer eine Lagergehäuse nicht mittig anschweißt, damit die Kettenline stimmt, sollte IMHO noch mal die Schulbank drücken 

Wenn ich die Kurbel nach Rechts versetzen will, kann ich das immer noch mit einem Distanzring bzw. geeigneten Innenlager machen. Sollte aber nicht notwendig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karakoram95 (12. April 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Durchgebrannte Nähte? Also ICH finde das nicht OK. Hatte ein Yeti welches ich hier hatte auch, ging an den Händler zurück
> Meine Yeti Phase hat also nur einen Abend gedauert, war übrigens wohl auch dort gefertigt worden. Ich fand die Verarbeitung eher schlecht. Nachdem ich das hier gelesen haben war es wohl die richtige Entscheidung.
> 
> Robert
> ...



Werd euch mal ein Foto reinstellen, dann könnt ihr das besser beurteilen!


----------



## Karakoram95 (12. April 2008)

So also sieht das Tretlager aus!







Weiters habe ich nun auch gesehen, dass auf einer Seite die Sitzstrebenschweissnaht INS Sattelrohr gegangen ist.

Foto ist schlecht, da das Fokussieren ein Alptraum ist 








Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Karakoram95 (12. April 2008)

War heute bei einem Freund, der ebenfalls einen Jubiläumsrahmen hat, und bei ihm ist vom Schweissen nix ins Tretlager gegangen, dafür ist aber bei seiner Sattelstütze auf beiden Seiten die Naht der der Sitzstreben "eingeflossen".

Kann vielleicht noch jemand mal mit seinem Zaskarrahmen (egal ob alt oder neu) vergleichen ob das denn normal ist dass die Schweissnaht beim Tretlager durchbricht oder ob ich schon wieder einen Mangelhaften erwischt habe!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. April 2008)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, ist das normal. War bisher bei meinen Alurahmen immer so, dass das an manchen Stellen durchkommt. (Schwinn, Tomac)


----------



## Karakoram95 (12. April 2008)

Na das hört sich ja schon mal gut an, ich weiss bin schon a bisserl paranoid geworden, aber wenn man einmal enttäuscht wurde, dann ist das halt so


----------



## GT-Man (13. April 2008)

Um die Hexenjäger etwas zu besänftigen: Meinen Jubi-Rahmen Nr. 49 habe ich heute von cyclery in Empfang genommen und hatte wohl Glück mit dem Rahmen. Die "Verschandelung" des Steuerrohres hielt sich wirklich in argen Grenzen, keinerlei Schnellspannerabdrücke an den Ausfallenden, die Decals sitzen gut. Insofern bin ich zufrieden mit dem Rahmen und werde ihn auf jeden Fall behalten.








So, ich hab´s nicht ausgehalten und mal was zusammengesteckt. Aber wie ich mich kenne, wird es da noch hundert Änderungen geben. Wollte nur mal sehen wie der Rahmen aufgebaut aussehen könnte:


----------



## spatzel (13. April 2008)

Der Schlangenledersattel ist ja geiel!!wie machst du das mit den Zügen für die V-Brakes?


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Die Verkaufsstrategien von Ski Bilek verstehe ich eh nicht. Finde es auch mehr als Schade, wenn in solch einem großen Rahmen nagelneue und aktuelle Sachen von 2008 bei eBay verramscht werden. War auch mal in deren Laden in Grießheim ... von Fahrrädern hatten sie eher mäßig Ahnung war mein Eindruck.




Hi,

der Oli vom GT-Team war vor dieser Tätigkeit Mitarbeiter von Salomon und versteht von Fahrrädern nicht wirklich viel. Was meinst Du wohl wie die GT's zu Ski-Bilek kommen! 

Der Oli ist auch nebenbei Verkaufsleiter in MM und wenn die GT-Abverkäufe etwas stocken erinnere ich mich doch gerne an die alten Kontakte. 

Zu Cycle Union gehören auch noch die Marken Epple, Fahrradmanufaktur, Rabeneick und Kreidler. Einige dieser Räder finden sich auch im Angebot von Ski-Bilek!

Für die, die es noch nicht wissen was der Rahmen in den USA kostet: http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/default.aspx?fuseaction=product.displaySubcategory&&id=19#2626


----------



## GT-Man (13. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Der Schlangenledersattel ist ja geiel!!wie machst du das mit den Zügen für die V-Brakes?



Eigentlich soll das ja ausgedorrte Erde auf dem Sattel darstellen (ich find ihn eigentlich ziemlich prollig, aber es lag kein Flite in der Nähe rum   ). Die Zugverlegung auf dem Oberrohr erinnert mich an mein 2004er Zaskar Team. Ich würde einen durchgängigen Bremszug nehmen, habe mich aber bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig damit befasst. Auch mit Axima Gabel bin ich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden, da die Gabelkrone, V-brake Aufnahme etc. eher titanfarben sind und nicht silber. Evtl. muss ich sie daher wohl schwarz lackieren lassen, da das sich mit dem ballburnished nicht so ganz verträgt.
Die Amis haben einfach einen sch... Farbgeschmack: http://homepage.mac.com/russellburton/AdamGallery/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (13. April 2008)

@gt-man.

Die polierten XTR Kurbeln sehen schon klasse aus. Heimarbeit?  - Die gab es auch mal als Sonderserie für Cannondale in poliert.   






Stimmt!     

Tom


----------



## GT-Man (13. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @gt-man.
> 
> Die polierten XTR Kurbeln sehen schon klasse aus. Heimarbeit?  - Die gab es auch mal als Sonderserie für Cannondale in poliert.



Cann.... uuaaarks!!! Stimmt, gab´s mal. Aber nene, hatte ich bei Ebay so ersteigert.


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Oli vom GT-Team war vor dieser Tätigkeit Mitarbeiter von Salomon und versteht von Fahrrädern nicht wirklich viel. Was meinst Du wohl wie die GT's zu Ski-Bilek kommen!
> 
> Der Oli ist auch nebenbei Verkaufsleiter in MM und wenn die GT-Abverkäufe etwas stocken erinnere ich mich doch gerne an die alten Kontakte.



Mir ist ja auch kürzlich mal ein harter Spruch auf die Tastatur gerutscht, aber musste das sein? Sicher nicht sehr hilfreich hier irgendjemanden beruflich zu diffamieren.
Manchmal bleibt man besser ohne Worte.


----------



## spatzel (13. April 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll das ja ausgedorrte Erde auf dem Sattel darstellen (ich find ihn eigentlich ziemlich prollig, aber es lag kein Flite in der Nähe rum   ).
> 
> Ah,jetz beim noch mal draufschauen erkenn ichs...... aber den gibts auch in Schlangenoptik.....Ich würd den drauflassen,find den cool....


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mir ist ja auch kürzlich mal ein harter Spruch auf die Tastatur gerutscht, aber musste das sein? Sicher nicht sehr hilfreich hier irgendjemanden beruflich zu diffamieren.
> Manchmal bleibt man besser ohne Worte.




Wieso diffamieren? Das entspricht den Tatsachen und ist auch allgemein bekannt!


----------



## Backfisch (13. April 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung auf dem Oberrohr erinnert mich an mein 2004er Zaskar Team. Ich würde einen durchgängigen Bremszug nehmen, habe mich aber bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig damit befasst.



Ah, jetzt weiss ich, wovon Ihr redet. Habe heute an meinem Team 2004 (BJ2003) weitergeschraubt und mich gewundert, warum ich beim mittleren Zughalter vorne auf dem Oberrohr die Endhülse nicht reinkriege. Die Zughülle passt aber durch. Muss ich also einen der drei Züge durchgehend verlegen?

(Sorry wenn ich das hier in den Jubithread reinschreibe, aber scheinbar haben die Jubibesitzer ja exakt das selbe "Problem"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (13. April 2008)

Der Russell Burton hats echt drauf,das gehört schon fast in die Vergewaltigungsabteilung.....und da wären wir wieder beim Thema purple....hihi


----------



## versus (13. April 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso diffamieren? Das entspricht den Tatsachen und ist auch allgemein bekannt!



bist du wirklich so hohl ??? 
zum einen schreibst du hier, dass er nicht viel von rädern versteht und zum anderen unterstellst du ihm irgendwelche unklaren vertriebswege!

und das hat nichts mit diffamierung zu tun und ist allgemein bekannt ??? selbst wenn du da insider-infos haben solltest, solltest du die hier sicher nicht öffentlich machen...


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (13. April 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Für die, die es noch nicht wissen was der Rahmen in den USA kostet: http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/default.aspx?fuseaction=product.displaySubcategory&&id=19#2626




Dank Dir für den Link!  1099$=695  Da ist der Weg nach Dland ja teurer als die Politur in taiwan.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. April 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Oli vom GT-Team war vor dieser Tätigkeit Mitarbeiter von Salomon und versteht von Fahrrädern nicht wirklich viel. Was meinst Du wohl wie die GT's zu Ski-Bilek kommen!
> 
> ...





das ärgert mich    ,das hier so ein merkwürdiger ton auftaucht.
auf sowas hab ich nun gar keinen bock.  schade.
hör mehr auf deinen "nick"


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

auch hier gilt:

si tacuisses ....

und habt ihr schonmal dran gedacht statt dem bremszug den umwerferzug durchgängig zu verlegen ? 

das grundproblem bei durchgängigen zügen ist ja dass sie sich etwas stauchen - was beim schaltzug nicht ganz so wild ist, weil die armierung ja ne andere ist. beim bremszug kann sich das aber grne mal auf den druckpunkt auswirken.

und wer jetzt schreibt die züge werden immer durchgängig verlegt, es sind die hüllen bekommt was auf die mütze...


----------



## Backfisch (14. April 2008)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Dank Dir für den Link!  1099$=695  Da ist der Weg nach Dland ja teurer als die Politur in taiwan.



Naja, zwei Faktoren muss man immer noch mit einberechnen: 19% MwSt in Deutschland, die amerikanischen Preise sind netto (je nach Staat kommen noch wenige % Sales Tax drauf. Und deutsche Einzelhändler haben eigentlich grundsätzlich wesentlich höhere Margen als ihre amerikanischen Kollegen. Hat AUCH was mit Steuer- und Abgabelast und anderen Kosten zu tun (BG, HK, Lohnnebenkosten, Energie...).

Soll keine Rechtfertigung sein, aber man sollte das immer im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn man die Preise vergleicht.


----------



## spatzel (18. April 2008)

Sodele,heut wars dann soweit:Jubi da,alles paletti!Steuerrohr in Ordnung,alles grad,keine durchgebrannten Schweissnähte,und was weiß ich noch alles.Rahmennummer ist 172,ich glaub je höher die ist,desto besser sind die Rahmen.... Und es kommt eine 31,6 Stütze rein!
Bitteschön:
BlingBling!!!


----------



## jedinightmare (20. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das ärgert mich    ,das hier so ein merkwürdiger ton auftaucht.
> auf sowas hab ich nun gar keinen bock.  schade.
> hör mehr auf deinen "nick"



Kann ich mich nur anschliessen... egal, was da los war, DAS gehört nu wirklich nicht hierhin!!


----------



## GT-Man (20. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Rahmennummer ist 172,ich glaub je höher die ist,desto besser sind die Rahmen....



Nene, ich glaube nur die ersten 50 waren ok.  Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann endlich mal das erste voll aufgebautes Anniversary auftaucht.


----------



## spatzel (20. April 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Nene, ich glaube nur die ersten 50 waren ok.  Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann endlich mal das erste voll aufgebautes Anniversary auftaucht.



Bei mir dauerts noch ein bissel,mir fehlt da noch das ein oder andere Teilchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (20. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Naja, zwei Faktoren muss man immer noch mit einberechnen: 19% MwSt in Deutschland, die amerikanischen Preise sind netto (je nach Staat kommen noch wenige % Sales Tax drauf. Und deutsche Einzelhändler haben eigentlich grundsätzlich wesentlich höhere Margen als ihre amerikanischen Kollegen. Hat AUCH was mit Steuer- und Abgabelast und anderen Kosten zu tun (BG, HK, Lohnnebenkosten, Energie...).
> 
> Soll keine Rechtfertigung sein, aber man sollte das immer im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn man die Preise vergleicht.



Geht eigentlich noch weiter.
Oft genug behandeln US-Firmen ihren Vertrieb im Ausland nicht besser als den Endkunden im Inland. D.h. EVK US = EUR 695 -> das ist dann der EK für den deutschen Vertrieb. Somit ist sichergestellt daß bei der Muttergesellschaft ordentlich Marge hängenbleibt.
Der deutsche Importeur zahlt dann noch Fracht, Zoll, EUst. Dann kommt seine Marge.
Ich habe das schon persönlich als Finanzer erlebt.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (21. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich noch weiter.
> Oft genug behandeln US-Firmen ihren Vertrieb im Ausland nicht besser als den Endkunden im Inland. D.h. EVK US = EUR 695 -> das ist dann der EK für den deutschen Vertrieb. Somit ist sichergestellt daß bei der Muttergesellschaft ordentlich Marge hängenbleibt.
> Der deutsche Importeur zahlt dann noch Fracht, Zoll, EUst. Dann kommt seine Marge.
> Ich habe das schon persönlich als Finanzer erlebt.



Wenn das so ist, würde ich als Importeur in USA einen Shop eröffnen oder mich an einem beteiligen und dann die Rahmen dort zum US Einkaufspreis durchschleusen. 
Oder als Endkunde direkt in US einkaufen. 
Dieses ganze Importeurzeugs ist doch Schnee von gestern bei globalen Märkten. Daher haben manche auch mehr als 2 Jubirahmen im Verkauf.
Ferner hätten die ganzen Direktvertriebe nicht so einen Erfolg, die unnötige Kosten dem Kunden gegenüber einsparen.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2008)

nehmen wir mal an dieser 20th geht heut abend für unter 700-800 euro weg.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


  da würde ich mir doch ver..scht vorkommen wenn ich diesen rahmen vor 2 monaten zum wahnsinnspreis von 1300 euro gekauft habe.
das kann doch nicht im interesse von gt deutschland sein,oder?

ausserdem würde ich anfangen zu denken das dies ein doch eher durchschnittlich produzierter rahmen ist.


tja alles wird teurer nur ein 20ths anscheinend nicht.


----------



## oldman (30. April 2008)

moin,

heute morgen habe ich meinen 20th an den Haendler zurueckgeschickt. Hoffe, dass ich mein Geld genauso schnell zurueckbekomme, wie ich es ueberweisen habe.

Was Ski Bilek an geht, hatte ich von unserem netten Betreuer neulich ein interessantes Statement zu diesem Thema erhalten.... 

Anyway, ich schlage 3 Kreuze, wenn mein Geld erstattet wurde - für mich ist definitiv jeglicher Neukauf von GT Rahmen und Rädern erst mal gestorben. 
Dann lieber einen schoenen aelteren Rahmen, da ist zumindest mittelfristig die Wertsteigerung gesichert.

Soll heissen, wenn ich mir ein  20th kaufen würde, dann definitiv nicht für mehr den in D ausgerufenen UVP...

Trotzdem, allen die einen 20th besitzen - viel Spass damit und immer schoen das Steuerrohr kontrollieren


----------



## zaskar-le (30. April 2008)

Schließe mich David vollumfänglich an. Man vergleiche die Stimmung mit Ankündigung und ersten Bildern des Rahmens und heute. Von ungefähr kommt das sicher nicht. Auch werde ich grad traurig, weil dieser Thread nun schon 582 Antworten hat 
Für mich inzwischen ein trauriges Thema, wobei doch so vieles aus meiner Sicht mit überschaubaren Mitteln vermeidbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Backfisch (30. April 2008)

Das ist wohl auch ein sehr langer Lernprozess in der (Fahrrad-)Industrie, dass Internetcommunities nicht nur für einen Hype gut sind, sondern auch Fehler und Unzulänglichkeiten bei Unternehmen und Produkt sichtbar machen und dafür sorgen, dass diese Folgen haben.
Dementsprechend muss sorgfältiger gearbeitet werden (in der Produktion UND in der PR), es muss ein Krisenmanagement geben und eine durchdachte Kommunikation jenseits von "mal schnell nen Werbetext reinstellen".
Es hätte nicht sein müssen, dass sich die GT-Fans hier so alleinegelassen fühlen.

Bevor wieder jemand beleidigt reagiert (auch so ein klassischer Fehler), das ist als konstruktive Kritik gemeint. Diese Art von Marketing steht noch in keinem Lehrbuch, es gibt schon die eine oder andere Dipl-Arbeit, aber insgesamt ist das marketingtechnisches Neuland mit allen Chancen und Risiken.


----------



## salzbrezel (30. April 2008)

@ David und Zaskar-Le

Ich kann verstehen, dass ihr euch ärgert. Allerdings war es natürlich abzusehen, dass es den Rahmen über verkorkste Kanäle im Internet billiger geben würde, als in der UVP festgelegt. Das ist ja quasi bei jedem Teil so, dass irgendwie in Richtung Fahrrad geht. Deshalb kommt das für mich wirklich nicht überraschend. Nachfühlen kann ich trotzdem.


----------



## zaskar-le (30. April 2008)

@salzbrezel: bin nicht unmittelbar betroffen, hab´ ja keinen. 
Trotzdem darf man nicht vergessen: das ist ein Sondermodell und gemäß PR ja etwas Besonderes. Die Preisentwicklung ("oh je, nur XXX Stück, hoffentlich bekomme ich noch einen Rahmen ab!") ist aber schon erschreckend. Und die sich hier auftuenden Quellen sind m.E. keine klassischen Internetquellen, sondern eben, soweit ich das verfolgt habe, gestandene GT-Vertragshändler. Ergo hätte hier der D-Vertrieb durchaus vertraglich einen Riegel vorschieben können. Das klappt, vertriebstechnisch, in anderen Branchen auch sehr gut. Zumal dies dem Image, dem Werterhalt der Marke und letztlich der Positionierung (konsequent durchgezogen, mittel- und langfristig) SEHR förderlich ist; Beispiele gibts ja genug. Ist ja bekannt, wo das Geld verdient wird, und der Markt ist m.E. vorhanden. Aber so verfolgt halt jeder seine Strategie. Mir kommt halt einiges einfach halbherzig vor. Auch hier, siehe Backfisch: mir geht es nicht ums meckern, sondern um Kritik, die einen unter Umständen weiterbringen kann. Aber bei GT Deutschland sitzen sicher selbst viele kluge Köpfe. Sicher hat man nicht oft die Chance, eine solche traditionsreiche, ehemals wohlklingende Marke (und das haben viele nicht vergessen!) wieder richtig zum Leben zu erwecken. Besinnt Euch auf alte Werte (es geht, andere beweisen das Jahr für Jahr) und macht was draus.


----------



## kingmoe (30. April 2008)

Dass mittlerweile viele von uns sagen "Puh, zum Glück habe ich keinen bestellt..." kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen. Die Kritik in diesem Thread an den Rahmen und auch an der (fast ausgebliebenen) Reaktion von GT auch.

Aber: Es sollte aufhören, all denen, die einen Rahmen haben und sich darüber freuen - und das kann man ja durchaus! - diese Teile permanent madig zu machen. Ich kann davon keinen Ständer kriegen, allen Käufern immer zu versichern, dass sie jetzt arme Schweine seien, die auf eine Werbe-Blase reingefallen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2008)

@kingmoe
so sollte mein beitrag bitte nicht verstanden bzw. aufgenommen werden.
falls das so klingt  sag ich sorry.


----------



## oldman (30. April 2008)

@kingmoe
kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, dass die Rahmen hier schlechtgemacht werden.
Einige haben einen, anscheinend ist daran nichts auszusetzen - schoen.
Einige haben einen mit Macken, geben es aber nicht zu, reden sich die braut schoen, warum nicht, wenn sie damit leben koennen.
Einige hatten einen Rahmen und haben ihn aufgrund offensichtlicher MAcken retourniert.
Fertig.

es geht mittlerweile doch gar nicht mal um die Qualitaetsprobleme, sondern darum, dass hier offensichtlich eine Vertriebsorganisation sich entweder der Einkaufsmacht eines Haendlers nicht wehren kann (der kauft soviel ein, dem kann ich nicht querkommen) oder sich diese Vertriebsorganisation nicht darum schert, weil die Zahlen stimmen und die Ware halt unter's Volk muss.
Wenn einer hunderte Bikes abnimmt und rechtzeitig die rechnung zahlt, ist es vielen Herstellern wurscht, was mit der Ware passiert. 
Zwischenzeitlich ist der Hype um die 20th auch etwas abgeflaut, da wird man sich freuen, dass es jemand schafft, für die Dinger ein Zuhause zu finden (so heisst das in Vertrieblerdeutsch, frei aus dem Englischen: find a home for the stuff).

Aber ja, es ist extrem frustrierend für all diejenigen, die im August/September 2007 auf Teufel komm raus den 20th bestellt haben, denen vorgemacht wurde, man muesste sofort bestellen, um sich in exklusive Warteliste eintragen zu koennen.
Das ist dann im Nachhinein frustrierend und sollte keinesfalls vergessen werden - früher oder später gibt's wieder was exklusives, limitiertes.... und dann sollte man sich halt an die Episode 20th erinnern und danach seine Kaufentscheidung fällen.

my2cents


----------



## spatzel (30. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal an dieser 20th geht heut abend für unter 700-800 euro weg.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




krasser endpreis,in der tat....noch weniger als meiner.... und beim Thema exclusives könnte ich auch einiges beisteuern,was aus dem Bereich Kenner/Hasbro Star Wars Sammelbereich kommt.....jedinightmare wohl auch....


----------



## olli (30. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> krasser endpreis,in der tat....noch weniger als meiner.... und beim Thema exclusives könnte ich auch einiges beisteuern,was aus dem Bereich Kenner/Hasbro Star Wars Sammelbereich kommt.....jedinightmare wohl auch....



Die Auktionen haben eine "Nicht-Öffentliche-Bieterliste".
Wer der Käufer ist und wieviele verkauft wurden/werden kann also nicht nachvollzogen werden. Oder?

Welches Sinn hat diese "Privatauktion" bei einem Fahrradrahmen? Mir fällt nur ein Sinn ein.


----------



## Kint (1. Mai 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Die Auktionen haben eine "Nicht-Öffentliche-Bieterliste".
> Wer der Käufer ist und wieviele verkauft wurden/werden kann also nicht nachvollzogen werden. Oder?
> 
> Welches Sinn hat diese "Privatauktion" bei einem Fahrradrahmen? Mir fällt nur ein Sinn ein.



alle seine auktionen auch die skier haben nicht öffentliche. ich kanns nachvollzihen dass ein definitv gewerblicher händler nicht jedem kundig machen will wer seine sachen kauft. oder anders seine kunden einen anonymen kauf ermöglichen will. möglich auch, dass er die defekte retourware weiterverhökert, und wenn halt doch mal jemand aufmuckt, dann eben rückabwicklickung, und fluggs ein neuer käufer gesucht. 

aber auch ich sehs ähnlich wie moe. so langsam ist es echt alt, drauf rumzuhacken - und wieder, udn wieder, und wieder 50  billiger. die argumente vom oldman ziehen, das ist unbestritten, aht aber nix damit zu tun wie wir hier im forum damit umgehen. wer sich seinerzeit einen rahmen zum regulären uvp kaufte, und entweder einen beschädigten erhielt, oder aber jetzt sieht wie die dinger (noch) verramscht werden, der beisst sich in den arsch, das kann er aber auch alleine, da brauchts keine user die immer wieder salz in die wunden reiben. 

für mich spricht da sicherlich aus manchen auch irgendwo der neid, sich keinen leisten zu können bzw die schäden zu sehen udn jetzt hämisch zu lachen. aber vielleicht seh ich das auch falsch. 

deifinitv ist eins- die beschädigten werden an gt zurück gehen - udn wenn da noch halbwegs anstand verblieben ist, dann gelangen die auch nicht mehr auf den markt. was wiederrum heisst, es werden deutlich weniger über bleiben als die ursprünglichen 500... 

udn wenn dann alle ein neues home haben, dann wird der preis auch wieder steigen. ist schliesslich ein us made zassi mit disk tabs und limitiert. nur ne frage der zeit....


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> für mich spricht da sicherlich aus manchen auch irgendwo der neid, sich keinen leisten zu können bzw die schäden zu sehen udn jetzt hämisch zu lachen.



mein lieber, da liegst du meiner meinung 100%ig daneben!
die bestürzung und permanente aufwärmung des themas liegt für mich in der anfänglich grossen freude und der anschliessenden enttäuschung über einen tollen ansatz, das modell was für uns alle untrennbar mit der grossen zeit der marke verbunden ist neu aufzulegen, begründet. 
ansätze von neid sind mir in unserer netten runde seltenst begegnet! 

ich bin sicher wenn gt weiter vorwärts macht, wird der wert des jubi-zaskar sicher irgendwann auch wieder seinen ursprünglichen vk übersteigen, auch wenn bilek die teile demnächst für 500 raushaut (dann käme ich übringens wieder ins grübeln, aber das ist eine andere geschichte  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Mai 2008)

aha! 1.399:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Radzbh-GT-Zaskar...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






oder preis vorschlagen...


----------



## kingmoe (1. Mai 2008)

@oldman: Wir sind da - wie fast immer - absolut einer Meinung! Mir geht es nur um die Redundanz der Nörgelei. Du machst es ja vernünftig: Dein Rahmen ist defekt -> du machst deinem Ärger Luft - du gibst ihn zurück -> wenn du dein Geld wieder hast, ist die Episode beendet. Wenn es da Stress gibt, können wir das gerne wieder aufs Tableau bringen!

Und damit ist es dann gut. Dass die Unternehmenskommunikation unter aller Kanone ist, habe wir ja auch schon geklärt.

Fertich...

...und jetzt geht´s ab auf den Altstahl mit zwei Buchstaben zur Vatertags-Tour


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> udn wenn dann alle ein neues home haben, dann wird der preis auch wieder steigen. ist schliesslich ein us made zassi mit disk tabs und limitiert. nur ne frage der zeit....



Sorry, aber wenn die Dinger in 2 Jahren durchschnittlich über 1000Euro bei Ebay bringen werde ich persönlich auf dem GT-Treffen 2010 einen Hut fressen...


----------



## hoeckle (1. Mai 2008)

na dann meinen senf auch noch....


also, ICH freue mich nach wie vor über meinen rahmen und ebenso bin ich erfreut die beiden anderen storniert zu haben, da ich somit geld für andere schöne spielsachen übrig habe..... jedem der einen mängelfreien bekommt wünsche ich von herzen, daß er viel freude daran hat. denn der rahmen ist einfach geil, egal ob mit 1100g oder 1700g, mit schönen oder nicht so schönen decals!  

ab und an habe ich hier was von werterhalt bzw. zuwachs lesen müssen! also mal ganz ehrlich, dieses hobby ist weder eine investitionsbasis noch als spekulationsobjekt geeignet, da gibt es doch wohl besseres.... wir bewegen uns hier im konsumbereich und jeden euro den ich in diesem bereich ausgebe habe ich über und was daraus wird ist mir herzlich egal. wäre es anders müsste ich mir wohl ernsthaft gedanken machen müssen.... 

für mich ist dieses thema damit beendet...

p.s.

weiß jemand wer die #1 und #500 hat.....


----------



## GT-Man (1. Mai 2008)

@hoeckle: Schön gesagt. Kann mich dem nur anschließen.


----------



## Kint (1. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mein lieber, da liegst du meiner meinung 100%ig daneben!



ist mehr so ein eindruck der mich ab und an beschleicht....nichtnur hier bei dem thema im übrigen.  aber wie gesagt ich kann mich auch täuschen. bzw was ich für eindrücke habe bleibt ja bei mir.... thema erledigt. 



zaskar76 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn die Dinger in 2 Jahren durchschnittlich über 1000Euro bei Ebay bringen werde ich persönlich auf dem GT-Treffen 2010 einen Hut fressen...



schau mer mal. aber vielleicht nicht in zwei jahren. 

und seit wann ist herrentag denn der 1.mai ? ist jetzt das zweite mal das ich das lese...


----------



## hoeckle (1. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ist mehr so ein eindruck der mich ab und an beschleicht....nichtnur hier bei dem thema im übrigen. aber wie gesagt ich kann mich auch täuschen. bzw was ich für eindrücke habe bleibt ja bei mir.... thema erledigt.
> 
> 
> 
> und seit wann ist herrentag denn der 1.mai ? ist jetzt das zweite mal das ich das lese...


 
ad 1: du bist nicht allein...

ad 2: das fällt dieses jahr dummerweise zusammen....zum glück erst in ca. knapp 130 jahren wieder...


----------



## Kint (1. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ad 2: das fällt dieses jahr dummerweise zusammen....zum glück erst in ca. knapp 130 jahren wieder...



mist ... ich verpeiler ...   ich sollte mal den 2007er kalender entsorgen....


----------



## hoeckle (1. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> mist ... ich verpeiler ...  ich sollte mal den 2007er kalender entsorgen....


 


   

auf der fahrt in die schweiz lief im radio ein sehr spannend anzuhörender bericht über schlafmangel und die auswirkungen..... nur mal so am rande erwähnt...


----------



## GT-Man (1. Mai 2008)

Guckt Hans etwa skeptisch oder tut ihm der Arm schon weh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Mai 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Guckt Hans etwa skeptisch oder tut ihm der Arm schon weh?



 

habt ihr eigentlich von hans´ unfall gehört?


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Mai 2008)

Das Vehikel im Hintergrund ist doch nicht etwa ein Porsche 356B ?!


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2008)

jau trümmerbruch... im bein...  - ob er danach nochmal dick zurückkommt oder so langsam auslaufen lässt ? 

und keine ahnung ob b aber 356 ja, tätsch auch sagen.......


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jau trümmerbruch... im bein...  - ob er danach nochmal dick zurückkommt oder so langsam auslaufen lässt ?
> 
> und keine ahnung ob b aber 356 ja, tätsch auch sagen.......



B wegen den zwei Kühlergrillen hinten drauf.


----------



## GT-Man (3. Mai 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Das Vehikel im Hintergrund ist doch nicht etwa ein Porsche 356B ?!



Auf jeden Fall zahlt GT ihm ein gutes Gehalt.


----------



## oldman (16. Mai 2008)

moin,

kleines update: den buntmetallschrott am 30.04. zurueckgeschickt. 
keine nachricht vom haendler, keine antwort auf emails.
kein geld. 
 

was mich am meisten aufregt, ist die tatsache, dass ich nicht einmal ueberrascht bin.


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

Mit vorheriger Absprache zurückgeschickt, nehme ich an.

- ein oder zwei Anrufversuche

- bei GT über den Händler meckern.


----------



## oldman (16. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Mit vorheriger Absprache zurückgeschickt, nehme ich an.
> 
> - ein oder zwei Anrufversuche
> 
> - bei GT über den Händler meckern.



ich bin ueber 21 und geimpft.... und reklamiert habe ich auch schon mal  

es ist mittlerweile einfach ein derber schildbuergerstreich.... ich haette das geschwuer zersaegen sollen und jedem mitglied des gt management teams eines schicken sollen. 
amateure.


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich bin ueber 21 und geimpft.... und reklamiert habe ich auch schon mal



Ich sage doch, ich habe das vorausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (16. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> bei GT über den Händler meckern.



Und was soll das bringen? Sie wissen es. Sie haben bereits auf den durch nichts zu ersetzenden Händler vor Ort verwiesen hier in diesem Thread(Und das lange bevor Oldman den Rahmen losgeschicht hat). Wie lächerlich soll man sich noch machen damit die Jungs sich kein Ei mehr drauf backen und reagieren? Alles nur Einzelfälle, es geht steil aufwärts...


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen? Sie wissen es. Sie haben bereits auf den durch nichts zu ersetzenden Händler vor Ort verwiesen hier in diesem Thread



Sie erwarten also auch, dass der Händler das regelt. Und wenn er das nicht tut, sollte man ihnen das mitteilen.

Kann natürlich sein, dass es nichts bringt. Ist aber kein Grund, es nicht zu versuchen.


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass es nichts bringt. Ist aber kein Grund, es nicht zu versuchen.



Ich glaube der Benutzer GT-Team ist hier immer noch sehr oft unterwegs, auch wenn die Antworten und Postings bei viel Reklamationsgeschreie weniger werden. Hach was waren das noch Zeiten als die Antworten zum Verkauf dieses Rahmens ganz schnell aus der Hüfte geschossen kamen... Dejavue...


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Benutzer GT-Team ist hier immer noch sehr oft unterwegs, auch wenn die Antworten und Postings bei viel Reklamationsgeschreie weniger werden. Hach was waren das noch Zeiten als die Antworten zum Verkauf dieses Rahmens ganz schnell aus der Hüfte geschossen kamen... Dejavue...



GT-TEAM GT-TEAM ist offline
Mitglied

Letzte Aktivität: Gestern 23:32


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> GT-TEAM GT-TEAM ist offline
> Mitglied
> 
> Letzte Aktivität: Gestern 23:32



Letzte Aktivität: Heute


----------



## Effendi Sahib (17. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Letzte Aktivität: Heute



Big Brother?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (23. Juni 2008)

frei nach dem Motto "Gutes Rad ist teuer" und "Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad"...

also, hatte ja Ende April meinen Rahmen retourniert, besser gesagt einer meiner Brueder hat den Job uebernommen und den Karton zur Post gebracht.
Ich hatte den ewig lang nichts gehört, hatte auch tierisch viel zu tun und war eh im Ausland.
Ja, bin dann neulich mal wieder nach Wochen in D und was finde ich dort in unserer Garage - richtig: meinen 20th.
Annahme verweigert (unfrei verschickt, also Bruder --> Kopfnuss ) und Sperrgut und so weiter.
Anruf beim Haendler - ich bring das Teil höchstpersönlich vorbei.
Kurz darauf den Rahmen im Laden hingestellt, reinschauen lassen (uiiiiih, so derbe hatten wir das noch nicht gehabt, Mann ist der schief, etc).
Ja, mein Geld habe ich auch wieder, bin also restlos zufrieden mit dem Gt Zaskar 20th Rahmen, so lange keiner in meinem Keller steht...

kann hier einer den Thread schliessen, bitte? 
danke, ganz lieb


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> das sind dann bei 500 Rahmen genau 12,5 Stück... also ich denke mal zwischen 5 und 10 landen hier.



Und wieviele sind es tatsächlich geworden?


----------



## Janikulus (23. Juni 2008)

zwischen 5 und 10...? keine Ahnung müsste man mal nachzählen

ich: einen

wer noch?


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2008)

No. 2 und 3 stehen hier


----------



## spatzel (23. Juni 2008)

Nr.4 steht bei mir und ist TOP.Und es fährt hier noch einer im Raum Lahr rum....komm jetzt leider grad net auf den username.....
@oldman:kauf dir doch einen beim bilek,kost nur die Hälfte und bei denen ist wohl bis jetzt auch alles in Ordnung.......


----------



## hoeckle (23. Juni 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> No. 2 und 3 stehen hier


 
so wird das nie was mit der freundschaft...

#2 steht hier hier hier.....


----------



## mountymaus (23. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> so wird das nie was mit der freundschaft...
> 
> #2 steht hier hier hier.....



Das ist der Nachteil, wenn die Frau das gleiche "Hobby" bzw. den gleichen "Wahn" hat.


----------



## oldman (24. Juni 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Nr.4 steht bei mir und ist TOP.Und es fährt hier noch einer im Raum Lahr rum....komm jetzt leider grad net auf den username.....
> @oldman:*kauf dir doch einen beim bilek,kost nur die Hälfte und bei denen ist wohl bis jetzt auch alles in Ordnung*.......



weder beim bilek noch sonstwo, das thema 20th ist bei mir durch. wer auch immer einen rahmen in gutem zustand hat, möge sich darüber freuen.
ich freue mich u.a. über ein nettes lts und ein moots cinco. reicht für diesen sommer


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab einen 10th  *duckundweg*


----------



## Janikulus (24. Juni 2008)

so, dann zeig ich mal ein Zwischenstand vom 20th. Es werden noch Gabel (RS SID 08), Laufräder (Welche? evtl Crossmax ST oder Custom), Kurbel (RF DeusXC 08) und Bremsen (Marta SL Rot ? Hope? One?) getauscht... das braucht aber noch Zeit und Kohle, und so entschlossen bin ich noch nicht.

Aber, heute erste kurze Probefahrt nach letztem XTR geschraube: absolut zufrieden und glücklich mit dem Rahmen! Steif und direkt wie von einem Zaskar gewohnt. Die 100mm Gabel passt und das neue XTR Zeug funktioniert ja noch besser als die früheren Sachen.





Dann habe ich bei der Montage sogar noch eine eingeklemmte Kugel für die BB behandlung gefunden:





Da sie nicht stört ist sie dort geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (24. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Irgendwie "old school meets new school"


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2008)

tolles rad ! ! ! knn man durchaus auch so lassen, finde ich. 
mit crossmax, sid und marta machst du natürlich auch nix falsch


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2008)

Joah, Crossmax ST und Marta kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen, passt beides super zum Zaskar 



Janikulus schrieb:


>



Sagmal, diese Hülse um die Bremsleitung, wie heisst das Teil? Ich brauch genau die Dinger für 2 Räder.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (24. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sagmal, diese Hülse um die Bremsleitung, wie heisst das Teil? Ich brauch genau die Dinger für 2 Räder.



Meinst du die Führung für die Bremsleitung?

http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...ungen?osCsid=7ca954257bcf21f3a94f062bc7952918


----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Dann habe ich bei der Montage sogar noch eine eingeklemmte Kugel für die BB behandlung gefunden:





Ein Blaue-Mauritius-Jubi.

Ist das geil. Wie früher, als man Steinchen von der Waschung manchmal noch in den Jeanstaschen finden konnte.


----------



## spatzel (24. Juni 2008)

Dann habe ich bei der Montage sogar noch eine eingeklemmte Kugel für die BB behandlung gefunden:








Von denen hab ich auch noch einige gefunden....in sämtlichen Ritzen.....


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Juni 2008)

Ist das wirklich so schei$$e poliert oder war Nebel vor der Kamera?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Meinst du die Führung für die Bremsleitung?
> 
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...ungen?osCsid=7ca954257bcf21f3a94f062bc7952918



Genau die mein ich, danke


----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sagmal, diese Hülse um die Bremsleitung, wie heisst das Teil? Ich brauch genau die Dinger für 2 Räder.



das sind die XTR Endhülsen von den Schaltzügen und nicht Hülsen der Bremszüge. Die sind im XTR Schaltzugset dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so schei$$e poliert oder war Nebel vor der Kamera?



ist eigentich recht gut poliert, der schlechte Eindruck hier im Bild eher auf ungünstige Spiegelungen und leichte Unschärfe zurückzuführen...


----------



## GT-Man (25. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so schei$$e poliert oder war Nebel vor der Kamera?



Meckert doch nicht immer nur rum an dem Rahmen und lasst diejenigen, die mit ihm zufrieden sind, sich daran erfreuen.  Ich find sein Bike schick.


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Meckert doch nicht immer nur rum an dem Rahmen und lasst diejenigen, die mit ihm zufrieden sind, sich daran erfreuen.  Ich find sein Bike schick.


----------



## Tiensy (25. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ...Laufräder (Welche? evtl Crossmax ST oder Custom)



Crossmax ST? Lieber nicht... Da gehören Custom Wheels dran...

Wie war das noch gleich? *L'état c'est moi* oder *les rois sont toi*? 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2008)

Warum nicht Crossmax ST? Ich find die Dinger genial.


----------



## Tiensy (25. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Warum nicht Crossmax ST? Ich find die Dinger genial.



Die sind mit Sicherheit super. Glaub ich Dir gerne... Fahre auf dem Zaskar selbst einen Satz Crossmax (erste Generation...).

Aber wenn man sich mit viel Mühe und Liebe zum Detail solch ein Rad zusammenbaut, dann find ich es persönlich einfach passender dann auch die Laufräder dementsprechend "selbst" zusammenzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Warum nicht Crossmax ST? Ich find die Dinger genial.



na die sind schon super... Tien Sy hatte da aber was vom King übrig  die passen irgendwie zum 20th:




(mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Tien Sy, ne?)

jetzt habe ich halt die nächsten Probleme: Felgen... XC717 oder XR4.2D, Speichen und Nippel schwarz oder silbern? Doch rote Nippel? hmmm  was für Probleme!


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na die sind schon super... Tien Sy hatte da aber was vom King übrig  die passen irgendwie zum 20th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bevorzuge:
sw nabe
sw speichen
rot nippel
sw felge


die combi sieht sehr edel aus.

der david


----------



## Tiensy (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Paul 

...wunderschön 

Da an deinem 20th bisher nichts mehr rot ist, wie wäre es mit folgendem?

- Sapim CX-Ray Speichen (schwarz)
- Alu-Nippel (schwarz)
- Mavic 717 (schwarz)

Dann sticht der Rahmen allerdings ziemlich hervor.

Und irgendwie gehören Mavic Felgen einfach an ein GT


----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2008)

na ein paar rote Tupfer wird es noch geben, Schrift der Race Face Teile, evtl. Martas, die Decals dann wahrscheinlich auch. Davids Kombi hört sich auch super an... ohje ich muss mal drüber schlafen!


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Juni 2008)

vielleicht hilft das......... ist gottseidank nur  syncros


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juni 2008)

Ich stand auch gerade vor der Entscheidung, mit roten oder schwarzen Alunipppeln einspeichen zu lassen. Ich habe mich relativ schnell gegen rote entschieden, kommt irgendwie "unruhig", sieht IMO (!) eher billig als edel aus... Aber auch da liegt ja die Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters (5,- Euro ins Phrasenschwein )

Jetzt sieht der LRS so aus u nd ich vermisse die roten Nippel echt nicht.
Aufkleber kommen wohl noch ab, mal sehen, wie es im Bike wirkt.


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2008)

schöner lrs!!! die schwarzen nippel waren meiner meinung nach gute entscheidung.


----------



## ZASSI80 (26. Juni 2008)

Hy alle Zusammen!

Nach langem lesen der ganzen Foren Beiträge habe ich mich heute dazu durchgerungen mich auch anzumelden!

Hier meine erste Frage:

Was für ein Steuersatz empfehlt ihr für ein 20th Zassi? Da ja anscheind nur Vollintergriete passen kann der schwarze King wieder zurück in die Verpackung!
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Das Zassi soll Retro aufgbaut werden aber ihr könnt mir auch gerne aktuelle Steuersätze empfehlen!(AHead) 

DANKE!!

Gruß Ben


----------



## Kruko (26. Juni 2008)

Ein herzliches Willkommen im Club der GT-Verrückten

Ein normaler Ahead-Steuersatz kann nicht verwendet werden. Auch nicht über entsprechende Adapter-Lösungen. Diese Idee hatte ich auch. Nachdem ich die Wandstärke des Rahmens sah, habe ich diese Idee schnell wieder verworfen. Ich werde wohl bei mir auf einen voll-integrierten Hope-Steuersatz zurückgreifen. Die Hope-Steuersätze sind den CK ebenbürtig.

ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß bei Deinem Aufbau


----------



## Janikulus (26. Juni 2008)

Wilkommen Zassi80!

ich habe den IS2 von Cane Creek genommen, soll ein recht guter sein, hat auf jeden Fall gut ausgesehen, was er taugt weiss ich noch nicht. Cane Creek hat aber Erfahrung im Steuersatzbau!
Ansonsten passen alle mit 45° Aussenwinkel so weit ich weiss. Der IS2 hat 36° Innen beim Gabel- und oberen Spannkonus.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (26. Juni 2008)

Bei mir ist der integrierte Richey WCS drin.


----------



## gt-kolli (27. Juni 2008)

gibt es auch einen von Syncros ?

(es liegt was in der Luft ?????)


----------



## GT-Man (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist also die Nr. 3 geblieben:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160293511885

Mein Gott, was für ein hässlicher Aufbau (den hatten wir irgendwo schonmal unter die Lupe genommen).


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier ist also die Nr. 3 geblieben:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160293511885
> 
> Mein Gott, was für ein hässlicher Aufbau (den hatten wir irgendwo schonmal unter die Lupe genommen).




Den hatte ich gepostet. 
Der Typ hattes ja bei nem englischen MTB-Magazin gewonne und in der letzten Ausgabe, die ich glücklicherweise als Mitbringsel gekriegt hab, war auch endlich die Übergabe drin. Das er das Ding jetz bei egay verscherbelt find ich nich gut...


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es eigentlich sehr schick 
ausser die purple Bremse und ein paar kleinigkeiten
die Reba in der Farbe find ich Perfekt

besser als ein aufbau mit V-Brakes oder noch schlimmer mit Starrgabel


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich sehr schick
> ausser die purple Bremse und ein paar kleinigkeiten
> die Reba in der Farbe find ich Perfekt
> 
> besser als ein aufbau mit V-Brakesl



Genau
Und da ich die Eloxwelle dank meines Alters nicht miterlebt hab gefällt mir sogar das Purple.



eddy 1 schrieb:


> oder noch schlimmer mit Starrgabel



Hast du was gegen Starrgabeln??
gruß


----------



## Jürgen GT (21. Oktober 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> so, dann zeig ich mal ein Zwischenstand vom 20th. Es werden noch Gabel (RS SID 08), Laufräder (Welche? evtl Crossmax ST oder Custom), Kurbel (RF DeusXC 08) und Bremsen (Marta SL Rot ? Hope? One?) getauscht... das braucht aber noch Zeit und Kohle, und so entschlossen bin ich noch nicht.
> 
> Aber, heute erste kurze Probefahrt nach letztem XTR geschraube: absolut zufrieden und glücklich mit dem Rahmen! Steif und direkt wie von einem Zaskar gewohnt. Die 100mm Gabel passt und das neue XTR Zeug funktioniert ja noch besser als die früheren Sachen.
> 
> ...


 Mein Kolege hatte auch son Rahmen ! Ist Deiner denn gerade ? Dein Steuerlager sauber und mittig gefräst ? Und hast du keine Schweißperlen in den Rohren ? Da gabs super viele Reklas ! Leider ! Er hatte das so schön mit Reba XTR und DT aufgebaut aber all diese Fehler wahren zuviel ...naja und dann ist der Rahmen zurück gegangen ! Da erfuhren wir das das wohl bei vielen so war ! Hast Du auch auf dem ORGINAL Karton made in Taiwan stehen ? Nichts für ungut dein Bike ist echt super und wenn Du all diese prbleme nicht hast ,sind wir echt neidisch  Zaskar for Ever ! MFG Jürgen GT


----------



## hoeckle (21. Oktober 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier ist also die Nr. 3 geblieben:


 

schnappatmung....


----------



## oldman (21. Oktober 2008)

sorry, aber solche Aufbauten gehoeren verboten...naja - MBUK sagt eigentlich alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2008)

Jürgen GT schrieb:


> Mein Kolege hatte auch son Rahmen ! Ist Deiner denn gerade ? Dein Steuerlager sauber und mittig gefräst ? Und hast du keine Schweißperlen in den Rohren ? Da gabs super viele Reklas ! Leider ! Er hatte das so schön mit Reba XTR und DT aufgebaut aber all diese Fehler wahren zuviel ...naja und dann ist der Rahmen zurück gegangen ! Da erfuhren wir das das wohl bei vielen so war ! Hast Du auch auf dem ORGINAL Karton made in Taiwan stehen ? Nichts für ungut dein Bike ist echt super und wenn Du all diese prbleme nicht hast ,sind wir echt neidisch  Zaskar for Ever ! MFG Jürgen GT



hör bloss auf mit diesen geschichten. wenn du darüber mehr wissen willst, lies dir bitte diesen thread mal von anfang an durch. das thema wurde bis zur ermüdung dikutiert und soll bitte nicht mehr aufgewärmt werden.


----------



## oldman (22. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hör bloss auf mit diesen geschichten. wenn du darüber mehr wissen willst, lies dir bitte diesen thread mal von anfang an durch. das thema wurde bis zur ermüdung dikutiert und soll bitte nicht mehr aufgewärmt werden.



genau, Mantel des Schweigens drueber, macht keinen Sinn das nochmal durchzukauen.
Einfach den Thread von A-Z durchlesen.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Oktober 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Hier ist also die Nr. 3 geblieben:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160293511885
> 
> Mein Gott, was für ein hässlicher Aufbau (den hatten wir irgendwo schonmal unter die Lupe genommen).



Ich finde den Aufbau auch nicht soooo schlimm. Wenn das *purple* *rot* wäre, fände ich es sogar richtig schick. Ob es nun Skinwall Reifen sein müssen, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## eddy 1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hast du was gegen Starrgabeln??
gruß[/QUOTE]

nöö bei 23er reifen sieht´es stimmig aus


----------



## chrrup150 (23. Oktober 2008)

sogar bei fahrrad.de gibts jetzt das 20th:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/gt-zaskar-20th-anniversary-frameset/7423.html


----------



## Deleted 5247 (11. November 2008)

Gerade zufällig entdeckt und unter Umständen hier schon an anderer Stelle eingestellt worden, aber zumindest von mir übersehen worden:

GT Zaskar Re-Issue 20th in M oder L für 550,- Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. November 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Gerade zufällig entdeckt und unter Umständen hier schon an anderer Stelle eingestellt worden, aber zumindest von mir übersehen worden:
> 
> GT Zaskar Re-Issue 20th in M oder L für 550,- Euro



rofl..... nee, da kann ich kaum noch lachen


----------



## Manni1599 (11. November 2008)

Für die, die den "normalen" Preis bezahlt haben (und einen ordentlich verarbeiteten Rahmen bekommen haben) ist das ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Ich persönlich finde, auch wenn es den ein oder anderen treffen sollte, dass GT Deutschland solche Aktionen unterbinden sollte.

Sonst bleibt vom wenigen Flair dieses Bikes gar nichts mehr übrig.

Wie gesagt, meine Meinung.

Manni


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2008)

Soll man  oder 

Ich habe auf jedenfall nicht die beste Laune im Moment


----------



## versus (11. November 2008)

oh mann, dass das so schnell geht hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## oldman (11. November 2008)

wobei, GT ist da nicht alleine, das haben schon andere vorgemacht.

z.B. mein Litespeed Kitsuma, das wurde 2001 zu einem irrwitzigen Wahnsinnspreis angeboten, aber anno 2001 wollte halt kein Mensch ein Titanhardtail mit Waldmaschinengeo. Der Kram verkauft sich nicht...
Dann hat halt jensonusa die Sache abgewickelt und es gab Rahmen fuer ne Handvoll $.
Heute stehen die Leute Schlange fuer Titanhardtails mit Geo fuer ne 130er Gabel....

Urspung allen Uebels ist ja oft der Hirnfurz eines Marketingfuzzies kombiniert mit extrem schlechtem Forecasting und einer maÃlosen Ueberschaetzung der aktuell machbaren UVPs. Das nennt man dann einen Business Plan.
Dann liegt der Kram irgendwann auf Halde und es heisst: weg damit, egal wie und wenn wir an jeden Rahmen xxxxâ¬ WKZ kleben. Muss bis 31.12. aus dem lager und den Buechern. 

So habe ich mehr als einmal im eigenen Job erlebt....


----------



## planetsmasher (11. November 2008)

das Schicksal hat nen sehr geilen Sinn für Ironie:

Das Jubi-Zassi gibts bei BAD BIKES 

da darf man sich dann zumindest nicht beschweren wenn man nen fehlerhaften bekommt...

Aber schade ist es trotzdem.


----------



## planetsmasher (11. November 2008)

BTW: schon mal aufgefallen, dass GT-TEAM immer nur online ist (zumindest fällts mir dann nur auf), wenns was neues im 20th anniversary-Thread gibt? Scheint ihn ja doch noch irgendwie zu interessieren.


----------



## oldman (11. November 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> BTW: schon mal aufgefallen, dass GT-TEAM immer nur online ist (zumindest fällts mir dann nur auf), wenns was neues im 20th anniversary-Thread gibt? Scheint ihn ja doch noch irgendwie zu interessieren.



der kann ja auch nichts machen, Lagerdruck bleibt Lagerdruck.


----------



## DocChill (26. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab' gerad' eben mein Zaskar 20th Anniversary in "M" erhalten -
allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz scheint er nach ausgiebiger Prüfung fehlerlos zu sein . Und er schaut soooo geil aus . Bei meinem handelt es sich um die #399 v. 500.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich nochmal eines davon in meinen "vier Wänden" stehen habe... yipieeeeh .

Was jetzt (nach und nach) folgt ist ein standesgemäßer Aufbau wie zu den besten Zeiten von Hans "No Way" Rey... na ja, so zumindest der Plan .

Gruss an alle GT-Fans -
Daniel


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2010)

Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Ich fahre lieber mit meinem 


Ich habe den Aufbau im kpl. Retrolook verworfen. Irgendwie passt es doch nicht an den modernen Rahmen. Ein klein wenig habe ich mit ein paar Eloxal-Teilen die alte Zeit aufgenommen. Und mit dem modernen Aufbau fährt er sich genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocChill (26. August 2010)

@GT-Heini
...moderne Teile werde ich wohl auch verwenden, da sich die Suche nach Retro-Parts ja auch immer recht schwierig gestaltet. Mit "standesgemäß" wollte ich sagen, dass ich seinerzeit GT-typische Komponenten/Marken á la "Kore", "Syncros", "Rock Shox" und/oder Shimano verbauen möchte. Nen' passenden Selle Italia Flite 1990 habe ich auch noch . Exaktes werde ich aber erst noch festlegen...

Ich schätze im Sommer nächsten Jahres werde ich soweit sein -
vorerst werde ich mich damit begnügen müssen, dass "gute Stück" regelmäßig zu "bestaunen" .

Aber ich geb' zu -
seit rund 14 Jahren ist ein Zaskar mein "heimlicher" Traum! Endlich geschafft!

Netter Gruss,
Daniel

P.S. - Ne' stattliche Sammlung haste' da


----------



## DocChill (23. September 2010)

So, nun endlich mal ein paar schöne Fotos von meinem neuen "Schatz"...















...hach ja, endlich hat ein schönes "Zassi" den Weg in meine vier Wände gefunden .


----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

Habe heute No. 345 von 500 in Empfang genommen. Sieht sehr schon aus, keine Mängel soweit.

Kann mir jedoch jemand sagen wozu die zahlreichen Löcher im Rahmen (Tretlagerunterseite mitte, Kettenstrebe links, rechts und Sitzstrebe links, rechts, jeweils innen) mit Gewinde dienen sollen??? Der Rahmen ist ja dort völlig "offen".

Warum?


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Habe heute No. 345 von 500 in Empfang genommen. Sieht sehr schon aus, keine Mängel soweit.
> 
> Kann mir jedoch jemand sagen wozu die zahlreichen Löcher im Rahmen (Tretlagerunterseite mitte, Kettenstrebe links, rechts und Sitzstrebe links, rechts, jeweils innen) mit Gewinde dienen sollen??? Der Rahmen ist ja dort völlig "offen".
> 
> Warum?



also die löcher machen ja durchaus sinn, damit wasser, das bei der sattelklemme eingedrungen ist, ablaufen kann. warum da gewinde reingeschnitten wurden, ist mir allerdings nicht ganz klar. der schaltzug läuft beim anni ja nicht am unterrohr, oder?


----------



## huarache (20. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> also die löcher machen ja durchaus sinn, damit wasser, das bei der sattelklemme eingedrungen ist, ablaufen kann. warum da gewinde reingeschnitten wurden, ist mir allerdings nicht ganz klar. der schaltzug läuft beim anni ja nicht am unterrohr, oder?




Nee, Schaltzug soll nicht am Unterrohr verlaufen, sind extra Halterungen an der Sitzstrebe, links für die Scheibenbremse, rechts für den Schaltzug.

Wasserablauflöcher sagste ja? Na gut. 

Danke


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2010)

huarache schrieb:


> Nee, Schaltzug soll nicht am Unterrohr verlaufen, sind extra Halterungen an der Sitzstrebe, links für die Scheibenbremse, rechts für den Schaltzug.
> 
> Wasserablauflöcher sagste ja? Na gut.
> 
> Danke



der wievielte mtb rahmen ist das, den du in der hand hast?


----------



## planetsmasher (20. Oktober 2010)

and the winner is....


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> and the winner is....



allerdings! mit band und schleifchen


----------



## redsandow (21. Oktober 2010)

loch mit gewinde im tretlagerbereich?is das nich für einen ständer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> der wievielte mtb rahmen ist das, den du in der hand hast?





Das ist dann der zweite Rahmen den ich in den Händen halte. Der erste, ein einfacher Kinesis, hatte an keiner Stelle Löcher ohne direkten Bezug zu einer mir bekannten Funktion. So habe ich es gewagt mal zu fragen welchen Zweck diese kleinen Löcher an dem GT Rahmen erfüllen könnten.

Ein Ständer würde ich sagen wird geklemmt, nicht direkt an/in den Rahmen geschraubt.


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2010)

redsandow schrieb:


> loch mit gewinde im tretlagerbereich?is das nich für einen ständer?



stimmt! oder für anhängekupplung, kettenführung, anti chainsuck device...

man könnte auch ein led einbauen. unterbodenbeleuchtung ist bei den disco-autos auch ganz gross im kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber bling-bling soll es ja nicht sein, schade.


----------



## redsandow (21. Oktober 2010)

@versus


----------



## huarache (21. Oktober 2010)

Das kleine Loch am Tretlager ist um eine Zugführung aus Kunststoff anzubringen. Liegt dem Lieferumfang bei. Keinen Plan was dort für Züge laufen sollen, ist aber für zwei Stück nebeneinander geeignet.


----------



## burschilan (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Zug für den Umwerfer.

Du darfst das den Jungs hier (und mir auch) nicht so übel nehmen das sie Dein vorhaben nicht so toll finden. Wenn man seit langem eine emotionale Beziehung zur Marke GT hat und von der Geschichtlichen "Bedeutung" der Zaskar Reihe und der BB-Modelle im Besonderen weis, ist Dein vorhaben nicht nur blasphemisch sondern auch (sorry) Dumm!
Wie Du ja schon in Deinem Threat gelesen hast ist es wirklich besser:
a) Den Rahmen so zulassen wie er ist und schön aufzubauen, damit Du ihn fahren kannst.
oder
b) Den Rahmen so zu lassen wie er ist und einen anderen neuen GT Zaskar Rahmen mit denselben Ausstattungsmerkmalen zu kaufen, zu pulvern und auf zu bauen.

Wenn Du den Jubi-Rahmen nicht möchtest gibt es bestimmt Menschen die Ihn Dir abkaufen. Aber auch das wurde im anderen Threat schon erwähnt.

Du wirst beim reinen fahren keinen unterschied zwischen dem Jubi-Zaskar und einem anderen Neuen Zaskar merken. Das BB macht halt den unterschied aus, das zu pulvern währe einfach schade.
Übrigens werden heute 15 Jahre alte und auch ältere BB-Zaskars, die über die Jahre auch benutzt wurden, für noch gutes Geld verkauft.
Da sollte ein NOS-20th-Zaskar in 10 Jahren auch noch einen guten Preis erzielen. Aber halt nur in BB nicht in irgendwie gepulvert.


----------



## DocChill (22. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn meine nachfolgende Frage schon x-mal diskutiert wurde, so hab' ich noch immer keine passende Antwort gefunden... Mmmh, weiß jemand von euch, welchen Steuersatz man(n) bei Jubi-Zassi am besten verwendet? Hat jemand von euch die Maße überprüft?

Na ja, ich weiß zumindest, dass hier ein vollintegrierter Steuersatz in 1 1/8" Zoll verwendet werden soll. Allerdings gibt es auch hier deutliche Unterschiedliche!!! Hat vielleicht jemand von euch genaue Angaben bzgl. zu verwendender Durchmesser (41,2 oder 41,7 mm), der Tiefe des Lagersitzes bzw. der Winkel vorliegen?! Ich würd' gern was hochwertiges von Cane Creek, Syncros oder Chris King verbauen. Die letzteren fallen wohl aus, da ich von denen bislang nur semi-integrierte Steuersätze gefunden habe.

Für einen brauchbaren Tip wäre ich euch dankbar -
netter Gruss, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2010)

Vollintergrierte Steuersätze, die ich auch verbauen würde bzw. verbaut habe, gibt es von Cane Creek, FSA, Acros und Hope.

Du musst in erster Linie auf die Gradzahlen (36° x 45°) achten und er darf *nicht* Campa-Kompatibel sein.

Nach diesen Kriterien haben die vollintergrierten Steuersätze bei unseren Rädern immer gepasst.


----------



## DocChill (22. Oktober 2010)

@GT-Heini

Hey danke, dass ist jetzt wirklich mal ne' Aussage . Selbst GT-Händler konnten mir dass bisher nicht beantworten...

Dann werd' ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben, wahrscheinlich wird's dann was von Cane Creek.

Nochmal vielen Dank und ein schönes WE -
der Doc (Daniel)


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2010)

Cane Creek ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl. Den IS2 haben wir in unseren Jubis verbaut. Sie machen auch keinerlei Probleme. 

Wenn einer von denen allerdings ersetzt werden muss, so werde ich einen Hope verbauen. Hope ist (nicht nur meiner Meinung nach) eine wirkliche Alternative zu Chris King.


----------



## ebra (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, muss hier nun auch mal meinen Aufbau posten.
#350 von 500
Habe mich für aktuelle Deore XT 10-fach mit Magura HS33 2011 entschieden.
Was sagt ihr denn dazu?


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2010)

spässchen?


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Dezember 2010)

passt zur idee des rahmens, aber optisch wirds bestimmt nich so gut aussehn. wenns die 2011er magura mal zur abwechslung in neongelb geben sollte, wärs was anderes. aber ich denke die hochtechnisierte optik der shimano klamotten und der 2011er hs33 wird dem rahmen nich gut stehn.


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Dezember 2010)

bin ja selten mit Alex einer Meinung, aber diesmal: Word!


----------



## esp262 (11. Dezember 2010)

hab gerad an meinem 96er LTS auch die 2011 maguras verbaut, in schwarz silber, passt ganz gut mit der xt


----------



## ebra (11. Dezember 2010)

Ist klar, sicher nicht die perfekte Wahl, aber die Auswahl an V-Brakes wird dünn und Scheiben wären doch sicher eine Katastrophe, oder.
Was hättet ihr denn verbaut.
Achja anbei Teile sind Ritchey pro in Wet black und die Gabel ist eine Manitou R7, Sattel Flite und XT Laufräder.


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2010)

ebra schrieb:


> Was hättet ihr denn verbaut.



du könntest dir ja auch die anderen anni-zaskars in diesem thread anschauen. soweit ich weiss sind die alle mit disc



ebra schrieb:


> Achja anbei Teile sind Ritchey pro in Wet black und die Gabel ist eine Manitou R7, Sattel Flite und XT Laufräder.



mach doch mal fotos ohne eine glasscheibe zwischen dir und dem rad. dann macht es auch mehr spass den aufbau zu kommentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocChill (28. September 2011)

So'n Mist...

...hab' mir für mein "20th Zassi" den vollintegrierten Steuersatz von Hope geholt. Leider scheint die obere Lagerschale zu hoch (ca. 3,4 mm) zu sein . Die Lagerschale müsste doch eigentlich bündig mit dem Steuerrohr abschließen, oder?!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2011)

Hast Du mal ein Bild??


----------



## DocChill (28. September 2011)

@GT-Heini

Hallo, anbei die benötigten Fotos:

_*- gelöscht -*_

Ich denke jetzt erkennt Ihr mein Problem... ich glaube da hilft nur ein anderer Steuersatz, oder?

Vorab nochmals Danke für eure Tips!!!

Netter Gruss,
Daniel


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2011)

Sieht für mich ein klein wenig so aus, als ob das Lager nicht richtig im Rahmen sitzt bzw dieses zu hoch baut. Mess doch einfach mal die Höhe des Lagers und die einbauhöhe des Rahmens. Die Lager sind eigentlich genormt und Du hättest mit einem anderen Steuersatz das gleiche Problem.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2011)

war bei dem rahmen kein steuersatz dabei? wenn du den noch hast, probier mal die obere abdeckkappe von dem steuersatz. das sollte eigentlich passen.


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> war bei dem rahmen kein steuersatz dabei? wenn du den noch hast, probier mal die obere abdeckkappe von dem steuersatz. das sollte eigentlich passen.



Da ist leider keiner dabei


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da ist leider keiner dabei



schlecht. beim 2007er zaskar team is einer dabei und da kuckt das lager ohne abdeckkappte genauso weit raus. die mitgelieferte abdeckkappe lässt den überstand aber gekonnt verschwinden.


----------



## Splatter666 (28. September 2011)

Moin!

Bau doch testweise mal die obere Schale ein und dann erst den Zentrierring, vielleicht hilft das...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## DocChill (29. September 2011)

...und ich dachte man(n) unterscheidet nur zwischen dem Cane-Creek IS Standard und dem sogenannten Campa-Standard! Laut Rücksprache mit dem Händler meines Vertrauens gibt es wohl auch bei der Einpresstiefe deutliche Unterschiede! Hab's hin & her gewendet - der Steuersatz von HOPE passt definitiv nicht ordentlich ins 20th Anniversary . Funktionieren tut's interessanterweise, sieht halt nur schei... aus !!!

Welche Steuersätze habt' Ihr denn verwendet - es dürften doch eigentlich keine unterschiedlichen Steuerrohre bei den einzelnen 20th Anniversary-Modellen verwendet worden sein, oder etwa doch?!

Werd' heute mal versuchen eine Auskunft über die Cycling Sports Group Europe BV (aktueller GT Deutschland Vertrieb) zu bekommen...

...ach ja, und die Maße meines Steuerrohrs reiche ich nach !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. September 2011)

Wir haben den Cane Creek IS2 verbaut. Der passt zumindest.


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. September 2011)

Es gibt da auch Unterschiede im "Winkel/Abschrägung" des Lagers, 2 oder 3 verschiedene Winkel werden da verbaut, bzw. angeboten.


----------



## Kruko (29. September 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch Unterschiede im "Winkel/Abschrägung" des Lagers, 2 oder 3 verschiedene Winkel werden da verbaut, bzw. angeboten.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Campa und Cane Creek. 

Ich habe aber noch nie gehört bzw. gesehen, dass es Bauhöhenunterschiede gibt.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. Oktober 2011)

From what I recall only Campy standard which means Ritchey and a few others will work.


----------



## DocChill (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich war am Samstag morgen beim Händler meines Vertrauens...
...so wie's im Moment ausschaut, wird ein FSA Orbit verbaut (zumindest haben wir den probehalber bestellt - falls er passt, bleibt er drin!). Bemerkenswert finde ich allerdings, dass selbst mein Händler mit den Angaben in den Katalogen "leicht" überfordert schien ! Die Einpresstiefe wird in so gut wie keinem Katalog angegeben... echt bescheu...!

Ich fasse hier mal die "Randbedingungen" für's 20th Anniversary zusammen:

- vollintegrierter Steuersatz, Cane-Creek-Standard (IS),
- 36 x 45°,
- 41,2 mm Lager-Innendurchmesser,
- Einpresstiefe oben: ?!
- Einpresstiefe unten: ?!;

Die fehlenden Angaben zur Einpresstiefe, macht mir die Auswahl im Moment so schwer... der von mir zunächst verbaute Hope-Steuersatz erfüllt alle oben genannten Kriterien! Das es auch noch unterschiedliche Einpresstiefen gibt, war mir allerdings nicht klar! Da bekommt der Ausdruck "Cane-Creek-_*Standard*_" irgendwie ein lustige Bedeutung! Standards dienen doch eigentlich der Vereinfachung... oder täusche ich mich ?!

Netter Gruss,
Daniel (DocChill)


----------



## DocChill (4. Oktober 2011)

...schon wieder ein "Steuersatz-Update" ! Hab' in nem' UK-Forum einen Rahmen gesehen, der mit einem Cane-Creek IS 110 Steuersatz ausgestattet war - kennt jemand dass Teil? Mir hat er gut gefallen, der müsste doch dann auf jeden Fall passen, oder? Hab' meinem Händler gerade Bescheid gegeben, dass er den mal besorgen soll...

...ich würd' doch soooo gern endlich mal ne' Runde drehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocChill (10. Dezember 2011)

...um ne' Runde zu drehen, langt's zwar noch nicht ganz, aber letztendlich freu' ich mich über jeden kleinen Fortschritt meine's Aufbau's... .

Anbei mal ein neues Foto meines 20th Anniversary:







Vielleicht gefällt's euch ja ein wenig... !!!

Gruss,
Daniel (DocChill)


----------



## dwopti (18. Oktober 2012)




----------



## DocChill (23. März 2015)

...ok, der Thread wurde schon lang' nicht mehr genutzt... aber ich dachte mir es wäre an der Zeit, mal ein Foto meines Zaskar "Re-Issue" zu veröffentlichen.. vielleicht gefällt's ja ein wenig:











Beim Aufbau habe ich bewusst Marken/Komponentenhersteller gewählt, die es in der "Blütezeit" des Zaskar's, sprich Anfang bis Mitte der 90er, schon gab (Syncros, Shimano, Rock Shox, Mavic, Selle Italia, Oury).

Die Fotos zeigen dass Bike vor der ersten Ausfahrt -
es macht wirklich richtig Spaß damit zu fahren .

Cheers,
der Daniel


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. März 2015)

Hi,

die Kurbel und Bremsen find ich schick, auch wenn ich sonst silber gar nicht mag.

Was nicht geht sind die weiße Gabel und der weiße Vorbau.....auch wenn es "langweiliger" erscheint, würde ich behaupten schwarz wäre die bessere Wahl. Oder gleich was in Farbe des GT Logos am OR....

Pedale würd ich gegen CC Feilen-Clickies wechseln...am besten schwarze...

Die Zugverlegung würd ich auch nochmal checken, die scheinen wohl etwas lang geraten...

Ansonsten: scheens Forredla, wie der Franke sagt!

Happy trails.

VG
peru


----------



## versus (23. März 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Kurbel und Bremsen find ich schick, auch wenn ich sonst silber gar nicht mag.
> 
> ...



da gebe ich dem pesche recht! die klickies sind etwas fett geraten und zum vorbau würde ich mal noch richteys classic serie einwerfen. die finde ich sehr hübsch und leicht ist der auch noch! bei der zugverlegung hat man nun schon öfter anni-zaskars gesehen, wo das nicht so dolle war. am ende liegts an den anschlägen und geht gar nicht viel besser 



peru73 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: scheens Forredla, wie der Franke sagt!



oder auf schwizertütsch: "uh es schöns velo"


----------



## DocChill (30. März 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...Was nicht geht sind die weiße Gabel und der weiße Vorbau.....auch wenn es "langweiliger" erscheint, würde ich behaupten schwarz wäre die bessere Wahl... Pedale würd ich gegen CC Feilen-Clickies wechseln...am besten schwarze...
> 
> ...Die Zugverlegung würd ich auch nochmal checken...
> 
> Ansonsten: scheens Forredla, wie der Franke sagt !





versus schrieb:


> ...die klickies sind etwas fett geraten... oder auf schwizertütsch: "uh es schöns velo"



Moin Zusammen,

ist ja richtig "multikulturell" hier ! Die von euch genannten Kritikpunkte teile ich zum Teil selbst... die Pedale wirken wirklich ein wenig fett - ich wollte jedoch keine "Klickies" und parallel Pedalen, welche sich beim anziehen nicht so sehr in die Kurbeln "fressen" (wie z. B. DMR V8). Die Schaltzüge werde ich noch ein wenig kürzen, da die auf dem GT Logo am Oberrohr aufliegen . Da habe ich zuvor nicht dran gedacht...

Die weiße Gabel samt Vorbau ist jedoch (m)ein Highlight... ich hatte ebenfalls zuvor an eine schwarze Kombi gedacht... irgendwie war mir dass zu dunkel/langweilig.

Der Aufbau verlief ansonsten (bis auf die Suche nach einem passenden Steuersatz) wirklich rund. Dass Teil fährt sich auch wirklich prima, fühle mich wie in die bunten 90er zurück versetzt . Zu einem "Zassi" hat's damals leider nie gereicht...

Cheers,
der Daniel


----------



## Onegear (1. April 2020)

Nicht viel los hier bei den Anniversary Modellen  ?
Dann wollen wir das mal ändern 

Im Dezember kam ein großes Paket an...was das wohl ist?!




Der geneigte Betrachter erahnt, was es sein könnte 





Nummer 081 in Größe L in nagelneu 





Ick freu mir! Und entgegen aller Befürchtungen ist der Rahmen absolut top. Alle Schweißnähte sauber, Steuerrohr gleichmäßig von der Wandstärke her und ein passender Cane Creek Steuersatz auch schon dabei 
Wird im Laufe diesen und nächsten Jahres aufgebaut. Vermutlich recht unspektakulär...Reba, Thomson, XT 1*11, DT350 Laufräder...und Skinwalls natürlich ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. April 2020)

Congrats! Nice find!

Wobei ich immer gedacht habe, 26" ist in der heutigen Zeit absolut unfahrbar?!?


----------



## Onegear (2. April 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Congrats! Nice find!
> 
> Wobei ich immer gedacht habe, 26" ist in der heutigen Zeit absolut unfahrbar?!?




Ja ich versteh auch nicht, wie man sowas noch fahren kann    
Irgendwie besteht mein Fuhrpark aber momentan dennoch zu mehr als 50% aus 26 Zöllern ?
Und ganz hinterm Mond bin ich ja auch nicht: ein 29er Zaskar hüpft ja hier auch noch rum bei mir


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Nicht viel los hier bei den Anniversary Modellen  ?
> Dann wollen wir das mal ändern
> 
> Im Dezember kam ein großes Paket an...was das wohl ist?!
> ...



Glückwunsch! Ich hoffe sehr, dass du deinen Aufbau tatsächlich ohne all die hier schon durchgenommenen Unwägbarkeiten umsetzen kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

